# Sports Stadiums / Clubs in your city / country



## 40Acres (Jul 6, 2005)

Perth4life14 said:


> where it says on that picture "the largest crowd to e ver see a game in ann arbor or anywhere else", is that just reffering to NFL?


i also wanted to add that Michigan Stadium is host to the University of Michigan Wolverines, a college (university - amateur) american football team, of which there are 117 teams in the 'league'. Same goes for Beaver stadium (Penn State Univ) and Neyland (Univ of Tennessee) above. These arent NFL (professional league) stadiums.

NFL stadiums are gorgeous, but dont have the tradition, pagentry, atmosphere, or attendence figures of College Stadiums.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

*US Stadiums*

A list of NCAA (amateur college athletic league) american football stadiums (usually the biggest stadiums in the country). Look at the 5 stadiums with over 100k capacity.

http://homepages.cae.wisc.edu/~dwilson/rsfc/stadiums.txt


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't see what's the big deal about ncaa football, but that's just me


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Big Deal about NCAA football:

from the fans standpoint:
- Bigger, more rowdy crowds than the NFL
- Older tradition then the NFL
- Schools don't move like franchises can
- No matter where one moves, they can always call their alma mater home, so you have lifetime fans, whereas one may move, like their new city and gain an affinity for the local team.
- Player movement from school to school is much less likely
- Quick turnaround of teams, 
- More color, more pageantry, more familiar
- It is amateur sport uncompromised. Amateur sport is often great, but often limited in dollars, fans and TV. This situation is different. The dollars are there.

As a game:
- Much more open to a variety of systems. You can have offenses like, fun and gun like Texas Tech, Pro style like Ohio State or Michigan, Zone Read like Texas, or spread like Oklahoma.

- The athlete's aren't quite the trained machines that they are in the NFL yet, so mistakes are more likely. Sometimes NFL games are too perfect. Think Formula 1 vs F3000. We all know Formula 1 has better cars and drivers, but most of the time, the most entertainment will come from the F3000 race. Look at Michigan vs Texas in the Rose Bowl last year. You rarely see a guy take over like that in professional sports.

- At the same time, college football is more basic. Making it more easy to follow. From high school up, systems become more and more complicated. In high school most teams don't execute good enough to be super enjoyable, though you do run into a Southlake Carroll or mid-90s Lake Highlands once in a while. The pro systems are super complicated from an execution standpoint as well as running technical blitz schemes. College football is right in the middle. The execution is there, and simply ahead of most crazy NFL defensive schemes. Makes for a more fun game.



I like both as they are not really competing entities. College football is just plain fun. Its great to watch players grow up there and become pros.


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

so?


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

Perth4life14 said:


> where it says on that picture "the largest crowd to e ver see a game in ann arbor or anywhere else", is that just reffering to NFL?
> 
> because the mcg in aus had a record croud of
> 121,696 - 1970 VFL Grand Final
> Carlton v Collingwood


wrong 138,000 went to watch a baseball match. I cant remember who.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

rantanamo: I completely agree on all points. I also like the fact that College teams usually take more risks than NFL teams. NCAA teams are more likely to go for it on a 4th and 1 whereas an NFL team are more likely to send out the punt-unit, which makes NCAA more enjoyable. Also the fact that college football is less commercial (although with all the bowls and tv contracts etc, its heading ways I think none of us are content with) than NFL.

Great pictures posted by everybody, keep 'em coming


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Da Luz Soccer stadium - home of Benfica Football club in Lisbon.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Citystyle said:


> wrong 138,000 went to watch a baseball match. I cant remember who.


It's a bit ironic that the record for the largest attendance for a baseball match is held by the MCG.

The MCG's highest ever attendance was for some non-sporting event though.


And up until 1990, the MCG was a lot smaller than it is now and had no roof (hence the construction of the huge light towers). Melbourne also had the 75000 capacity Waverley Park which was meant to be the largest in the world but was never built to its original plans (up until its demolition it had a single tier except for a small section but the second tier was meant to extend around the station). The stadium died because there was little public transport since a proposed tram line never got built.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

In Italy

Football stadium:
San Siro - Giuseppe Meazza - Milano: 85.700

Race-use:
Autodromo di Monza (Milano): 137.000

Basket/Volley/Ice Hockey/Music:
Forum di Assago (Milano): 12.000 to 14.000

Bycicle Race/American Football:
Velodromo Vigorelli - Milano: 18.000

Rugby:
Stadio Flamino - Roma: 24.973

Tennis:
Foro Italico - Roma: 12.000 (?)


----------



## Zizu (Jan 17, 2005)

The capacity of Westfalenstadion is 81.264 actually...in Bundesliga configuration of course. So this is the largest stadium in Germany. For the World championship the capacity is 66.000.


----------



## geo (Apr 7, 2003)

ESTADIO AZTECA
MEXICO, D.F.
114 465	all-seater	
BUILD: 1966


----------



## HiJazzey (Jun 26, 2003)

King Fahad International Stadium
• All seater
• seats: 68,000
• built: 1986


----------



## Imperial (Aug 22, 2004)

Stadion Slaski in Chorzow:

capacity: 50 000


----------



## alfista159 (Jun 1, 2005)

HiJazzey said:


> King Fahad International Stadium
> • All seater
> • seats: 68,000
> • built: 1986



Nice roof!! :eek2:


----------



## DaDvD (Nov 1, 2004)

Madrid - Santiago Bernabéu - 80,000



























Ultras Sur (hooligans):


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^^the thread is biggest arena of your COUNTRY

in spain is nou camp, barcelona

98.934 setas all-seater


----------



## magicks (May 6, 2005)

why do you insert ultras sur in these thread? They do not have to do anything with the largest stadiums. They are no hooligans.


----------



## ROFLMASTER (Apr 22, 2005)

WESTFALENSTADION (MY FAV TOO):

Capacity: 83.000





































Lets not forget this awesome site: http://www.antibayern.de/team/index.htm


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

*Sports Stadiums / Clubs in your city*

Well, post some pictures. 
Shea Stadium








Yankee Stadium








Madison Square Garden(Basketball and hockey)








Giants Stadium(Not in NYC proper)









Let's see some stadiums from your city.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

One that used to be rather big was TOTTENHAM vs FEYENOORD









Tottenham lost this match that wasn't the most memerble thing about this match sadly it was the violence that occurd between the two. Bill Nicholson the then Tottenham manager sacrifist his team talk to tell the fans to calm down sadly they did not listen to him on the speakers that year Bil Nich left and last year he so sadly died he will always be rememberd as Mr. Tottenham.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/photo_galleries/3947117.stm
W


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

One that used to be rather big was TOTTENHAM vs FEYENOORD









Tottenham lost this match that wasn't the most memerble thing about this match sadly it was the violence that occurd between the two. Bill Nicholson the then Tottenham manager sacrifist his team talk to tell the fans to calm down sadly they did not listen to him on the speakers that year Bil Nich left and last year he so sadly died he will always be rememberd as Mr. Tottenham.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/photo_galleries/3947117.stm
When I watched the minutes silence a tear came to my eye.


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

The Galiza rivals, in Spain:

*A Coruña, Riazor Stadium: Deportivo A Coruña*




















*Vigo, Balaídos Stadium: Celta de Vigo*


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

There's the Danish "New Firm", between FC Copenhagen, and Brøndby IF.

The matches draws the highest gates in Denmark (and Scandinavia) and are played a totally different level than other games in Denmark. Also the athmosphere and entire set-up of these games can rival the best of Europe, many people have said. Especially at Parken.

FC Copenhagen - Parken 42000:



























Brøndby - Brøndby Stadion 31000:





























Basically, the FC fans are treated shite at BRøndby Stadion, and many refuse to go. Also because Brøndby is generally a crap sort of place in the south of Copenhagen. The matches at Parken are just that bit more high profiled, and I wouldn't be surprised if the Brøndby fans too, prefers when the derbies are at Parken.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Galatasaray-Fenerbahçe: 350 games since 17.01.1909
Galatasaray-Besiktas: 312 games since 22.08.1924
Fenerbahçe-Besiktas: 311 games since 28.11.1924


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

> Charlton are above us at the moment yes but what you must be some idiot to take notice of the table so early in the season. I remember two seasons ago I think Hotspurs where top of the table after about 4 or 5 games but where did they finish? Just above relegation.
> 
> It means jack at this stage. Come back in January and we shall see what the table looks like then. Keep getting your hopes up lad you're just setting yourself up for a major fall.


And so are you simple as your days are numberd even with your new stadium.


----------



## SouthBank (Nov 18, 2004)

Millwall vs West Ham... definitely one of the more bitter rivalries around.








*The Den - Home of Millwall F.C*
















*Upton Park - Home of West Ham F.C*










Not only are the two clubs close to each other geographically and both in traditionally working-class areas of London, but over the years both clubs have spawned two of the largest and most publicised hooligan elements of any English clubs. As a result, this is a pretty standard sight when the teams meet:


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

In all West Ham and Millwall do half hate each other but West Ham hate Tottenham more than Millwall.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

2005 said:


> And so are you simple as your days are numberd even with your new stadium.


OMGWTF?


----------



## SouthBank (Nov 18, 2004)

> In all West Ham and Millwall do half hate each other but West Ham hate Tottenham more than Millwall.


What a surprise - you've found some way to refer what I wrote back to Tottenham... :| 

Generally speaking, I'd ignore such a seemingly inane comment and simply roll my eyes, but the fact is; A)That's absolute, unadulterated bollox - find me a West Ham fan who dislikes Spurs more than Millwall and they will either live in Tottenham itself and have spent their entire life being bullied by Spurs fans, or they will be a glory-hunting fan who only watches West Ham when they are in the Premiership and doesn't truly understand the history of their club. B) If any Premiership team even comes close to West Ham's dislike of Millwall then it's Chelsea. C) You've managed to personally degenerate just about every football-stadium related thread on this board over the past month or so by turning it into a Spurs-Arsenal slanging match or by somehow making it Tottenham-centric. Please, next time you feel the urge to write something about Spurs or how shit Arsenal are, take a second, breath deeply and ask yourself, "Is this genuinely interesting to other people, or is it just me..?"

No offense intended, I'm not really a ****... I certainly don't expect to agree with everything I read on here or to always find it interesting, but I've quite enjoyed reading and posting on this board for a while now, and would like to be able to continue doing so.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

SouthBank said:


> What a surprise - you've found some way to refer what I wrote back to Tottenham... :|
> 
> Generally speaking, I'd ignore such a seemingly inane comment and simply roll my eyes, but the fact is; A)That's absolute, unadulterated bollox - find me a West Ham fan who dislikes Spurs more than Millwall and they will either live in Tottenham itself and have spent their entire life being bullied by Spurs fans, or they will be a glory-hunting fan who only watches West Ham when they are in the Premiership and doesn't truly understand the history of their club. B) If any Premiership team even comes close to West Ham's dislike of Millwall then it's Chelsea. C) You've managed to personally degenerate just about every football-stadium related thread on this board over the past month or so by turning it into a Spurs-Arsenal slanging match or by somehow making it Tottenham-centric. Please, next time you feel the urge to write something about Spurs or how shit Arsenal are, take a second, breath deeply and ask yourself, "Is this genuinely interesting to other people, or is it just me..?"
> 
> No offense intended, I'm not really a ****... I certainly don't expect to agree with everything I read on here or to always find it interesting, but I've quite enjoyed reading and posting on this board for a while now, and would like to be able to continue doing so.


Look I could be wrong but sorry every time hear a West Ham fan speak about who they hate more I hear Tottenham every time. I remember last yast year in 2004 doing me GCSE's one of the subjects was History and there was whammer in my class. I asked him who do you hate the most every time he opened his mouth it was "Tottenham" I saw a link to that KUMB (Knees Up Mother Brown) site and everyone of them was aksed "who do you hate more and they said "Tottenham" nearly ever time what I am saying is at the moment they hate us the most I have to admit I don't know why, could be envy :lol:. But then again having said about the KUMB polll that doesn't count for shit I don't Spurs being the Whammers rivals forever well I can but I do see what you say about Millwall. I saw a link saying the same thing (arse***-maina) but saying "Spurs, man utd or chelsea" and the poll stands out as so far 

Chelsea 66%
Man Utd 21%
Spurs 12%

A lot said, oh Chelsea this and United that but everyone knows that Tottenham are Arse***'s arch rivals you know simple as we're four miles away from each other and have hated each other for over 90 years. I think what one gooner said was right on that shite.

RockyRocastle


> It annoys me that some Arsenal fans seem to think it is an optional extra to hate Spurs.
> 
> I suppose if you arent from North London or even England then I can see how you would hate the mancs more, but if you really understood Arsenal you would hate the yids with a passion.
> 
> ...


Says it all really so in all I admit that Tottenham won't be West Spam's hate figure forever.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

SouthBank said:


> What a surprise - you've found some way to refer what I wrote back to Tottenham... :|
> 
> Generally speaking, I'd ignore such a seemingly inane comment and simply roll my eyes, but the fact is; A)That's absolute, unadulterated bollox - find me a West Ham fan who dislikes Spurs more than Millwall and they will either live in Tottenham itself and have spent their entire life being bullied by Spurs fans, or they will be a glory-hunting fan who only watches West Ham when they are in the Premiership and doesn't truly understand the history of their club. B) If any Premiership team even comes close to West Ham's dislike of Millwall then it's Chelsea. C) You've managed to personally degenerate just about every football-stadium related thread on this board over the past month or so by turning it into a Spurs-Arsenal slanging match or by somehow making it Tottenham-centric. Please, next time you feel the urge to write something about Spurs or how shit Arsenal are, take a second, breath deeply and ask yourself, "Is this genuinely interesting to other people, or is it just me..?"
> 
> No offense intended, I'm not really a ****... I certainly don't expect to agree with everything I read on here or to always find it interesting, but I've quite enjoyed reading and posting on this board for a while now, and would like to be able to continue doing so.


Mate, I know what you mean about 2005. He does try to turn everything into a discussion about Tottenham. I think he's maybe just a bit over enthusiastic.

But I have to say that, in this discussion, I agree with him. I suspect that if you did a poll of West Ham fans' most hated club, Spurs and Millwall would be level at the top of the list. Sure, Arsenal, Chelsea and maybe even Man Utd would poll a few votes but Spurs would be up there with Millwall, no doubt. I've seen exactly such a discussion on many occasions on various West Ham boards. And I've been to Upton Park on many an occasion to read in the programme and to hear from the PA announcer that this game (against Spurs) is "the big one, the one we've been waiting for all season".

And it's not a case of old timers knowing the score and hating Millwall rather than Tottenham. Because at least as many old timers hate Spurs most, rather than Millwall. You have to remember that the rivalry between West Ham's and Millwall's firms in the 70's and 80's is only one factor in deciding which club West Ham fans hate most. You have to remember that Millwall have only occasionally played West Ham over the past thirty years or so whereas, more often than not, West Ham have played against Spurs. You also have to remember that West Ham don't see Millwall as a rival in footballing terms or in size of fan base. Tottenham, on the other hand, are a bigger club than West Ham, with more fans and greater success in the past. That feeds West Ham's feelings of envy (just as Arsenal's success feeds Spurs fans' envy). Lastly - and most importantly - there is a huge geographical overlap between West Ham and Spurs. West Ham is an east London club. Tottenham is a north east London club. Fans of both clubs constantly come across each other, both in London and Essex. So the rivalry is intense - obviously far more so on West Ham's part.

Strangely enough, if you ask most old time Chelsea fans, they will also tell you that Spurs is the club they hate most. Lots of reasons for it - they don't have a local west London rival that they deem worthy; Spurs used to be the glamour club and Chelsea weren't, even though (because of their location) they felt they should be; Spurs beat Chelsea in the 1967 FA Cup final, denying them what would have been only their second trophy; and Spurs relegated Chelsea in 1975 by beating them, thereby securing our own top flight status. All the johnny-come-lately Chelsea fans, though, don 't know the history and will obviously say that Arsenal and Man Utd are their two most hated clubs.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

The main reason why West Ham hate Millwall is because West Ham call Millwall traitors this is duo to the fact that Millwall used to be in Millwall which is North of the River. For some strange reason West Ham don't see Millwall as equals and in some way that is fair but thinking about it Millwall have won no trophies and West ham have won four which in all honety is not a big deal. West Ham and Millwall always fight but then again both sets of fans were known to fight anything that had arms and legs. I think that Millwall and West Ham are mainly just fighting rivals thats all in my opinion.

JimB going back to what you said on Chelsea hating us their was also the fact that there was a "ten year war" between Chelsea's firm and Tottenham's. It's talked about in a book by the leader of the infamous firm TOTTTENHAM MASSIVE Trevor tanner his name is and he speaks about it in his book.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

2005 said:


> The main reason why West Ham hate Millwall is because West Ham call Millwall traitors this is duo to the fact that Millwall used to be in Millwall which is North of the River.


Nonsense! Millwall made the short hop over the Thames from the Isle of Dogs to the Den nearly 100 years ago. 99.999999% of all West Ham fans probably don't even know where Millwall started and, if they do, they couldn't give a rat's arse about it. In fact, if anything, they're more likely to be grateful, since it meant less competition for support in East London, north of the river.



> For some strange reason West Ham don't see Millwall as equals and in some way that is fair but thinking about it Millwall have won no trophies and West ham have won four which in all honety is not a big deal.


Not strange at all that West Ham don't see Millwall as equals. West Ham have been mostly a top flight team over the past thirty or forty years. Millwall haven't. West Ham have won trophies (including a European trophy). Millwall haven't. West Ham has a good sized fan base and sell out their 35,000 seat stadium for most games. Millwall have a much smaller fan base and their 20,000 seat stadium is usually only half full.



> JimB going back to what you said on Chelsea hating us their was also the fact that there was a "ten year war" between Chelsea's firm and Tottenham's. It's talked about in a book by the leader of the infamous firm TOTTTENHAM MASSIVE Trevor tanner his name is and he speaks about it in his book.


Pretty irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. Only a tiny percentage of fans of either club would have been involved in that sort of thing. The vast majority of Chelsea fans who hate Tottenham above all others do so for other reasons.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Millwall have a much smaller fan base and their *20,000 seat stadium is usually only half full*.

Yeah there is a very good reason for that. Millwall have told thounds of fans to not go to games simple as if they didn't then the New Den would be near enough full every game.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

2005 said:


> The main reason why West Ham hate Millwall is because West Ham call Millwall traitors this is duo to the fact that Millwall used to be in Millwall which is North of the River.


You donkey. Millwall is the southern part of the Isle of Dogs, all they did was go about 1 mile down the road to Bermondsey, virtually neighbouring areas.

Did I just hear you was doing your GCSE's last year? Awwww bless you're just a baby. Want a lolipop?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

2005 said:


> Millwall have a much smaller fan base and their *20,000 seat stadium is usually only half full*.
> 
> Yeah there is a very good reason for that. Millwall have told thounds of fans to not go to games simple as if they didn't then the New Den would be near enough full every game.


Rubbish! Where do you get this stuff, mate? You honestly think that a publicly quoted company like Millwall would turn their noses up at the opportunity to double their attendances and therefore significantly enhance their revenue?

Of course there are banning orders on some of their worst behaved fans but I very much doubt that the number amounts to much more than a few hundred.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Lots of rivalry between Benfica vs Sporting/Porto
Everybody here is benfica fan or anti benfica fan, so those guys are just jeolous of our glorious past and the fact we have more fans wordwide
Benfica vs Sporting is Lisboet derby and a more traditional one
Benfica vs Porto (newest derby), much more violent and hatefful
it´s realy about Porto vs Lisboa war..North vs South Spain vs Marroco
lots of problems usualy happen between those too.. fights, insults, trowing stones, burning other club flag.. are just some examples of normal things among oposite ultra fans

Benfica stadia

















Sporting stadia

















Porto stadia


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

JimB said:


> Rubbish! Where do you get this stuff, mate? You honestly think that a publicly quoted company like Millwall would turn their noses up at the opportunity to double their attendances and therefore significantly enhance their revenue?
> 
> Of course there are banning orders on some of their worst behaved fans but I very much doubt that the number amounts to much more than a few hundred.


Look if it weren't for the fact that most of Millwalls fans being most of the time thugs. I do not know where on Earth you got a "few hundred" from I know for a fact that Millwall had thousands told to get out. FFS I live between Millwall and Palace from my trian station I can get a train going south bound to Norwood Junction and then wlk up to the ground also on the north bound train to London Bridge the train pasts the New Den so maybe I would know a bit you know as I am in Palace and Millwall teriotry. And I know that a lot of Millwall hate Palace more than do West Spam.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sitback said:


> You donkey. Millwall is the southern part of the Isle of Dogs, all they did was go about 1 mile down the road to Bermondsey, virtually neighbouring areas.


Millwall Rovers were formed in the summer of 1885 by workers at Jam Factory on the Isle of dogs. In 1910 they moved. Yeah your right they moved ages ago but for som reason they hate each is like Tottenham arse*** we've hated each other for over 90 years! so I don't see why West Spam can' t have hated Millwall longer than we've hated each other ok Woolwich boy? 

Anway for your



> Did I just hear you was doing your GCSE's last year? Awwww bless you're just a baby. Want a lolipop?


no I don't you f***ing pedophile.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Awwwww he's just a little child. Leave him be.


----------



## Wim (Sep 22, 2005)

@ TeKnO Lx

I was in Lisbon last year for Feyenoord's match against Sporting. People said that 70% in Portugal supports Benfica, 20% Porto and 10% Sporting. 
I really don't care. I like Sporting's shirt, Benfica's stadium and I loved the city of Oporto and it's stadium as well.

When it comes to love and hate for every Feyenoord-fan, there's only one love, Feyenoord obviously, and one rival: Ajax. Just writing the word down makes me physically sick...

I saw the poster that was posted by the Spurs-fan and he's right, Feyenoord-Spurs used to be big rivalry. A lot of violence in '74, a lot of violence in '84 and A LOT of police in '92. However, what I sense all over Holland now, is that Spurs are getting a lot of sympathy, also in Rotterdam, mostly because of their coach Martin Jol, but also because people are fed up with the other very big and glamorous clubs. People remember Glenn Hoddle and Ardiles and would like to see the good old days return.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

2005 said:


> Look if it weren't for the fact that most of Millwalls fans being most of the time thugs. I do not know where on Earth you got a "few hundred" from I know for a fact that Millwall had thousands told to get out. FFS I live between Millwall and Palace from my trian station I can get a train going south bound to Norwood Junction and then wlk up to the ground also on the north bound train to London Bridge the train pasts the New Den so maybe I would know a bit you know as I am in Palace and Millwall teriotry. And I know that a lot of Millwall hate Palace more than do West Spam.


I don't care about Palace. I haven't mentioned them.

But I can guarantee you that there is not even the remotest possibility that Millwall are preventing 10,000 of their own fans from attending their games every week. Sure, Millwall may well have more than a few hundred trouble makers but only a small percentage of them would have had banning orders placed on them.

There's only one reason why Millwall don't get many more than 10,000 for most games. And it is simply that they do not have enough fans who want to go to most games.

End of story.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

2005 said:


> Millwall Rovers were formed in the summer of 1885 by workers at Jam Factory on the Isle of dogs. In 1910 they moved. Yeah your right they moved ages ago but for som reason they hate each is like Tottenham arse*** we've hated each other for over 90 years! so I don't see why West Spam can' t have hated Millwall longer than we've hated each other ok Woolwich boy?


Of course West Ham and Millwall fans could have hated each other for a long time. But it isn't for the reason that you suggested (that Millwall were "traitors" for leaving the Isle of Dogs).


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Wim said:


> I saw the poster that was posted by the Spurs-fan and he's right, Feyenoord-Spurs used to be big rivalry. A lot of violence in '74, a lot of violence in '84 and A LOT of police in '92. However, what I sense all over Holland now, is that Spurs are getting a lot of sympathy, also in Rotterdam, mostly because of their coach Martin Jol, but also because people are fed up with the other very big and glamorous clubs. People remember Glenn Hoddle and Ardiles and would like to see the good old days return.


Yep there was an intense rivarly when us two met in Europe. I hope that we meet next year would be interesting to know what happens. I think that the glory days are only just around the corner really with the young players that we have got. 

**Paul Robinson* GK 26yrs. Englands number one!
*Stephen Kelly* RB 22yrs. Very good player can defend and make some very pacey runs
**Phill Ifill* RB 18yrs.On loan at Millwall been described as the man that could become the new RB for England in future
**Ledley King* CB 25yrs. Simple as this man is class his strength, ball control and headering is brilliant staying at Tottenham will do the a lot of favours as he is captain. 
**Michael Dawson* CB 21yrs. Another brilliant CB at Spurs. His debut at Anfield was brilliant and such a grea header.
**Anthony Gardner* CB 25 yrs. Very tall and very good he'll have good future. 
**Calum Davenport* CB. On loan a lot sadly getting frustrated but when he comes back with Naybet gone he's going to love it at Spurs.
**Aaron Lennon* RM 18 yrs (the new Shaun Wright-phillips). Got Man of the match in the last two Spurs games and was man of the match for England U-21's.
**Wayne Routledge* RM 20 yrs. was brilliant in the Peace Cup (which we won) in South Korea very gifted can and cross.
**Michael Carrick* CM 24 yrs. This man is brilliant simple as great paaser, tackler and can shoot the new Gerrad the one to watch this season the man is CLASS.
**Jermain Jenas* CM 22 yrs. So far he hasn't been convincingg but in time he will be great. Again he was selected for Engalnd. 
**Tom Huddlestone* CM 19 yrs. Looking foreword to seeing him play very strong and made Derby County cry when he left.
*Andy Ried* LM 23 yrs. Man this is good could loose a bit of wieght but overall a great Republic of Ireland player
*Reto Ziegler* LM 19 yrs. On loan to Hamburg at the moment really good player he is I wouldn't be surprised if their fans love him already what player he will be also can play LB. 
*Hossam Ahmed Mido* CF 22 yrs. Scored th equalizer against Charlton on Saturday really good player on loan from Roma but say "I want to stay here for at least 7 years" and deal will be done for him soon scored two on his debut.
*Robbie Keane* CF 25 yrs. Great player fast and really good finisher he's record speaks for its self done well fot Tottenham scored the winner against Charlton he is also Ireland's all time top scorer.
**Jermain Defoe* CF 23 yrs. I love this guy just can't stop scoring realy good player fast with quick and a very finisher ah we love him brilint.

The players with * next to them are English and five are England Internationals Robinson, King, Jenas, Carrick (wasn't in the 24 squad injured) and DEFOE. Also Huddlestone, Dawson and Lenon played last night for the Eng U-21's. 

Tottenham are Englands feeder club!
Tottenham are Englands feeder club!
Tottenham are Englands feeder club!
Tottenham are Englands feeder club!

The future is bright, the future is Lillywhite. Don't worry Jimb I'm calm and not over excited but very very happy with the out look for the great Tottenham Hotspur.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

I'd guess the Palace/Millwall rivaly has been played up more than the west ham one in recent years because we've been in the same division far more often.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Spurs ain't gonna win f*ck all with that squad.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Spurs ain't gonna win f*ck all with that squad.


Just admit it your telling porky pies ENVY is a terrible thing


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

LoL. Envy of Spurs. An Arsenal fan?

That's funny.

I think you need to start being a realist and stop being and idealist.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sitback said:


> LoL. Envy of Spurs. An Arsenal fan?
> 
> That's funny.
> 
> I think you need to start being a realist and stop being and idealist.


Heard your shit before really couldn't careless of your opinion because your gooner scum. What I was talking about was the future Tottenham's future is a bright as a star so please pipe down and go to bed whilst I think WHEN it is Tottenham will finish in the top three will it be in two years? or three years? time could be closer than you think  .


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Hah hahahhah ahhahahaha

ahahahhahahah

aaahhahahahahh
hahahah

ahahhahahahha

ahahahahahha

Hahhahhaa
ahahhahahahahhahahah

ahaaaahahhhhhahahahhahah

HAHAHAA
hhhhAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

ahahahahahhahahhah
ah

ah ah ha

hahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahaha
ahahhahahahhahahahahha
ahhahahahha

ah.

Yeah ok dreamer.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

i just find it funny that the spurs' rival is much better than them...


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

hngcm said:


> i just find it funny that the spurs' rival is much better than them...


They are now and have been for the past ten years and more. But Spurs have been the better team in the past. And these things are cyclical. Spurs will be the better team again, at some point.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

hngcm said:


> i just find it funny that the spurs' rival is much better than them...


You've really got to go back to the the mid 1980's to find a time when Spurs we're better than Arsenal.

Perhaps Spurs should give up on Arsenal and have a rivalry with Watford instead?


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Iain1974 said:


> You've really got to go back to the the mid 1980's to find a time when Spurs we're better than Arsenal.
> 
> Perhaps Spurs should give up on Arsenal and have a rivalry with Watford instead?


What with the team that we have f***ing joker you are. Look everyone from people at my Collegue to the man that owns my local video rental store will tell you that Tottenham will finish top six no matter what. I spoke to the Video rental shop owner last night whilst looking at what to get saw that FIFA 2006 had been taken said "oh so this is demand for a while?" "yeah it is" so I then said "who do you support?" and he said Chelsea. Had good convosation for about 5 mins he kept on saying about how Tottenham will finish top six no matter and how he felt that he were very unlucky against them. Thats about the fourth time I've heard that this weekj and about 15th 16th time I've heard this season. Simple as Tottenham will be up there with trhe goooner scum in the next two to threes years and that is a promise.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Iain1974 said:


> You've really got to go back to the the mid 1980's to find a time when Spurs we're better than Arsenal.


I think you've got to go back to 1994-95

Tottenham 7th
Woolwich 12th 

Oh well thats the past just look at the future.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Even if Hotspurs were traditionally a better performing team then us in the 80s we still won the league in the 80s. They never. Ha Ha Ha. And yeah we had a shite season in 94 but the season before that we won a Double which meant we won as much silverware in that one year as the Spurs did from the beginning of the 90s to current day! HAHAHAHAHAHA.

I'm pretty confident Spurs will finish top 6 but at the end of the day there is massive gap between the top 3 and the rest. Probably 25 or more points again. lol.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Even if Hotspurs were traditionally a better performing team then us in the 80s we still won the league in the 80s. They never. Ha Ha Ha. And yeah we had a shite season in 94 but the season before that we won a Double which meant we won as much silverware in that one year as the Spurs did from the beginning of the 90s to current day! HAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> I'm pretty confident Spurs will finish top 6 but at the end of the day there is massive gap between the top 3 and the rest. Probably 25 or more points again. lol.


Arsenal. 1 League title and 1 League Cup
Tottenham. Two FA Cups and one UEFA Cup.

Look sit back at the time Tottenham were renound for playing very attractive football and wasn't just the first four years of the 80's (80-84) that saw the great football but 85 and 87 saw Tottenham have team that some have argued should have won the League. At the end of the day that is the past what I am talking about is the future now and Tottenham have better looking youth academy and buying system than you you have let go some very good buys which saw us in buy them in the end thanks very much for being so silly  . 
Robinson. Englands no.1 came from Leeds for a bargain £1.5m!!!!
Defoe asre*** fas as a kid went to Tottenham from West Ham for £7m
Carrick came from West Ham for £3.5m 
and another thing "singing we've got ledley at the back!!"


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm actually not fussed about you having any of those players to be honest. They are a cyst on the arse of our players I'm afraid.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Yaaaaaawwwwwwwnnn!

Remember Sitback time is running out for you lot.

Oh I liked the read of this oh such a very true story  . http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2087-1817416,00.html


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Time is running out? Oh ok Chelsea may be the big boys now but we need not fear of Spurs you're just one of the fillers of the top half of the table spots after the top 3. Nothing more. As this season progresses and Arsenal ease further ahead in points compared to the Spurs you're gonna hear about it not stop from me and you'll cry every night into your spider man pajamas.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Time is running out? Oh ok Chelsea may be the big boys now but we need not fear of Spurs you're just one of the fillers of the top half of the table spots after the top 3. Nothing more. As this season progresses and Arsenal ease further ahead in points compared to the Spurs you're gonna hear about it not stop from me and you'll cry every night into your spider man pajamas.


Yeah I know I'm 17 and I just can't grow out of them :| 

Look sitback I won't denie that arse*** will finish above us THIS season but what I am saying is that Tottenham have the team of the future and will gell into a top three side in the next two or three years its going to happen just face up to it.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

ha ha ha yeah. Your squad is nothing better then Man City, Charlton at the moment you are not destined for a top 3 finish for a long, long time. God man I really can't actually believe you're this deluded. Can't believe you're getting so excited about a squad that let's face it, just can't cut it with the big boys.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

"Your deluded" thats rich from a Gooner 

2004 average gooner "we're going to win the treble"

Every year "we going to win the Champions League"

Remember Sitback the average age of our squad is 23 so when they gel and grow with age, experice, and just keep getting better and better in the next two years that top three spot will be ours can't wait to see the faces of the gooners when it happens soon going to be so priceless.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Awwww I'm gonna be so heartbroken for you when your shite team finishes no higher then 7th in the next few seasons.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Guys, you're going round in circles. Very repetitive.

And the truth is that you're both setting yourselves up possibly to look foolish. Because neither of you know what is going to happen over the next three years.

So there's no sense in labouring the point.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Well one thing is true sitback 

Your support is f***ing shit!
Your support 
Your support
YOUR SUPPORT IS F***ING SHIT!


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Well one thing is true 2005.

Your team is shit
shite
shizzle.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

JimB said:


> Guys, you're going round in circles. Very repetitive.
> 
> And the truth is that you're both setting yourselves up possibly to look foolish. Because neither of you know what is going to happen over the next three years.
> 
> So there's no sense in labouring the point.


I just find it amusing winding the little Wood Green soldier up. I can actually visualise him sweating intensly behind his monitor as he types in anger whilst the sweat drenches his new Superman jim jams.

lol.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sitback said:


> I just find it amusing winding the little Wood Green soldier up. I can actually visualise him sweating intensly behind his monitor as he types in anger whilst the sweat drenches his new Superman jim jams.
> 
> lol.


Wound me up you have not and I didn't know that 17 year olds wear new Superman jim jams maybe that was your mother just couldn't let you go could she


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Sitback said:


> I'm pretty confident Spurs will finish top 6 but at the end of the day there is massive gap between the top 3 and the rest. Probably 25 or more points again. lol.


No.

Massive gap between Chelsea and the rest of the teams.

Then a massive gap between the next three and the rest.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

hngcm said:


> No.
> 
> Massive gap between Chelsea and the rest of the teams.
> 
> *Then a massive gap between the next three and the rest*.


Who might that be Man Utd, arse*** and

*Liverpool* :rofl: 

Look Liverpool do not have a MASSIVE GAP between them and the rest of the league simple as Tottenham are on the same par sorry but it is true.


----------



## leeds-rich (Feb 29, 2004)

2005 said:


> Well I fucking hate gooner scum (arsenal) there stupid twats that just don't know what is coming fucking twats I hope their C***ing stadium rots in hell klike them. I can't fucking wait until our young lads gel their gonna rip the living shit out of them!
> 
> not bad would you say?


Our young lads lmao!!!
Your a bunch of poaching ***** who haven't even got a decent academy,
you really are a poor mans Arsenal and Chelsea.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

leeds-rich said:


> Our young lads lmao!!!
> Your a bunch of poaching ***** who haven't even got a decent academy,
> you really are a poor mans Arsenal and Chelsea.



Poaching?

Hahahahahaha! Get down on your knees and lick our boots in gratitude. If we hadn't bought Robbie Keane, Paul Robinson and Aaron Lennon off you, you'd be in even more financial bother than you already are. I can understand why you might be bitter. It can't be easy to witness such a fall from grace. It's not Spurs' fault that Leeds were so poorly managed and bought too many players for too much money and on too high wages. But I can accept that it must be galling when you see a well managed club cherry picking your best players.

As to not having a decent Academy: sure, it could do better (and will do once our new £30 million Academy and training complex is built) but Spurs haven't done so badly over the past fifteen years. Seven full England internationals that I can think of have come through our youth ranks in that time and Steven Carr for the ROI as well. That's more than one full international every two years - not as good as Leeds, possibly, but better than the youth systems of the majority of clubs, including Arsenal and Chelsea.


----------



## Wetherby Whites (Apr 19, 2005)

Leeds will always be liable to relegation, but we also have success.Spurs will never be relegated, but you will never win anything. As previously stated, a poor mans Arsenal and Chelsea. Oh, and Charlton.
Spurs: eternally mediocre.
Spurs: living in the eighties.
Spurs: bored now.

LUFC ON THE MARCH.


----------



## stardust (Jul 15, 2003)

More photos of Mexico´s biggest stadium, the legendary Azteca Stadium, the only to have hosted two final match of Fifa World Cup. 1970 and 1986. Capacity: For 1970 fifa world cup: 110,000 all-seater. For 1986 fifa world cup 114 465 all-seater, today: about 105,000 all-seater. :cheers: 


Inauguration day(without the roof)











The "coloso of santa ursula":











In this picture Azteca looks not like anoter stadium... looks like "The STADIUM" :cheers: 











Maradona in Mexico '86 wolrd cup.









Azteca stadium logo:











The Mexico '86 wolrd cup:









The San Francisco 49rs run out onto the field of the Azteca stadium, to play the first ever NFL regular season game outside the U.S., in Mexico City, October 2, 2005. The 49rs are playing the Arizona Cardinals in the sold out +100,000 capacity Azteca stadium. (record for regular NFL regular season game )




























Foto By Oscar Ruiz










Foto By Oscar Ruiz


----------



## Batts (Oct 15, 2005)

cockney ****!


----------



## LegEnd (Mar 25, 2005)

Guess i have to agree, i feel sorry for the spurs/villa of this world who will never get anywhere, just boring. While we may not be sucessful at the moment, I have always thought that Leeds have the potential to be the best. I would find it hard to support any team who i felt never would be capable to do it.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*SOUTH AFRICA*

*SOCCER CITY [UNDER CONSTRUCTION] 100,000[/B] current capacity 80,000
[IMG]http://www.gilesridley.com/newpics/fnb-01.jpg 

plan: add second tier of seating...new roof and media centre 












KINGS PARK - Durban 60,000
plan: complete roof around the stadium



















ELLIS PARK - Johannesburg 75,000
 plan: add further tiers of seating on either side...




















NEWLANDS STADIUM - Cape Town 50,000








*


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Hahahaha!

Bless!

It's so touching to see you little tykes bravely and defiantly shaking your fists from all the way down there.

I probably should remind you that Spurs have won considerably more in their history than Leeds but I wouldn't want to kick you when you're already down. For the same reason, I won't harp on about our current five full England internationals and four U21 internationals; nor the 14 other full internationals and 4 U21 internationals on our books. Nor will I brag about Spurs being 3rd in the Premiership and, to most unbiased and intelligent observers, a likely challenger for a top four spot this season with a team that is universally expected to improve.

I wouldn't do any of that. It might make you envious and rather sad about your own lowly position and meagre prospects.


----------



## Mieres (Jun 13, 2005)

The Asturies derby (Spain)
El derby de Asturias (España)

Real Oviedo - Stadium Nuevo Carlos Tartiere

















Real Sporting De Gijón - Stadium El Molinón


----------



## leeds-rich (Feb 29, 2004)

2005 said:


> And the fact that we are still in top flight football in the past 55 years Tottenham have been relegated once but came straight back and that was in 1977.


When was the last time you won the league? Hmmmmmmm 25 years ago lol and you aint gonna win it in the next 25 years if your honest with yourself, and i believe we'll be back pretty soon


25/08/1992 Elland Road Premier League 5 - 0 28218 Cantona, Cantona, Cantona, Chapman, Rod Wallace

You ever beat us like this???^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful (Jan 25, 2004)

Spurs are a big club. Top 5 historically. Growing up they were 3rd behind United and Pool. Deffo London's biggest. Reckon Jol's got them on the right path. 

Quality club.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

leeds-rich said:


> When was the last time you won the league? Hmmmmmmm 25 years ago lol and you aint gonna win it in the next 25 years if your honest with yourself, and i believe we'll be back pretty soon
> 
> 
> 25/08/1992 Elland Road Premier League 5 - 0 28218 Cantona, Cantona, Cantona, Chapman, Rod Wallace
> ...


When was the last time you won a trophie? when was the last time you got out a loan that you actually needed? when was the last time you played in the Prem League? when was the last time you were not in any debt? when was the last time A leeds player wore the the England shirt during a competive game? when was the last time you had a sell out crowd at Crmbling Road? when was the last time you made a profit?

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA YOU GOT RELEGATED!










You see the goalkeeper on the right his name is Paul Robinson and he is England's No.1 and he signed a 7 year contract back in July and the guy on the right moved to your arch rivals Manchester United and why did this happen because you got RELEGATED and became BROKE!

I really can't help but laugh when I read these Leeds United fan's post when the Picture is Leeds at Bolton after they were thumped which mean't they went down!

Look I won't lie Leeds academy is good infact BRILLIANT but shut the f*** up so what they came from your youth big deal they're doing a lot better now when they were at Leeds.

And also 


> 25/08/1992 Elland Road Premier League 5 - 0 28218 Cantona, Cantona, Cantona, Chapman, Rod Wallace


Remeber when we thumped you 5-0 at the Lane in the F.A Cup back on 24th Feb 1999 with Darren Andertons SCREAMER! and Ginola well being GINOLA!


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

ManchesterISwonderful said:


> Spurs are a big club. Top 5 historically. Growing up they were 3rd behind United and Pool. Deffo London's biggest. Reckon Jol's got them on the right path.
> 
> Quality club.


Oh how right you are every knows about the likes of Tottenham, Manchester United, Aresnal, Everton, Liverpool bacuse they are known as the "top five". Can't help but ask why aren't Leeds there?


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

leeds-rich said:


> When was the last time you won the league? Hmmmmmmm 25 years ago lol and you aint gonna win it in the next 25 years if your honest with yourself, and i believe we'll be back pretty soon


The last time tottingham won the league was 44 years years ago. Leeds have won it 3 times since then.Thats still more league championships than Spurs have managed in their entire history.Frankly Spurs are a joke.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

carlspannard said:


> The last time tottingham won the league was 44 years years ago. Leeds have won it 3 times since then.Thats still more league championships than Spurs have managed in their entire history.Frankly Spurs are a joke.


Yeah so true we're a joke :| 

We're such a joke that we are the 5th most successful club in the history of English football we're such a joke that we're currently third in the table we're such a joke that we made a £4.1m profit from last year we're such a joke that we've sumited plans to build a £30m Training and Academy Centre we're such a joke that 5 of the 24 England squad are Tottenham players we're such a joke because we bought Englands Number one for £1.5m a goalkeeper that is one of the best in the world we're such joke aren't we :| 

carlspannard


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

44 fucking years. :lol:


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

2005 said:


> Remeber when we thumped you 5-0 at the Lane in the F.A Cup back on 24th Feb 1999 with Darren Andertons SCREAMER! and Ginola well being GINOLA!


Erm, the score in that game was only 2-0, actually. But we have beaten Leeds 5-1 a few times way back when. Best relatively recent victory was 4-0 back in 1993.

And our overall record against Leeds in all competitions has us ahead: 36 wins to their 31 in 96 matches.

As to carlspannard, you can ignore his opinion. He's a gooner and, this being north London derby week, objectivity is hardly likely to loom large in his consciousness.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Talking of joke clubs, I love this funny story about Leeds under Peter Ridsdale:

Leeds had agreed a grossly inflated fee of £7 million with Derby for Seth Johnson. As Johnson and his agent were travelling to Elland Road to discuss terms, the agent briefed Johnson. He said that he was going to demand £20,000 a week. He expected that Leeds would negotiate that demand down but that he hoped to settle on a figure no lower than £15,000 a week. He asked Johnson whether that would be acceptable, to which the reply was an emphatic "yes"!

So Johnson and his agent walked into the meeting with Peter Ridsdale. The Leeds chairman greeted them briefly and cordially but then immediately did his impression of a tough negotiator. He said (I paraphrase, of course), "Right, I'll get straight to the point. I'm going to make you an offer and I can assure you right here and now that I will not offer you a penny more. I will not be budged."

Johnson cast a concerned look at his agent but the agent stared impassively at Ridsdale and prepared himself for protracted negotiations.

"This is the deal" continued Ridsdale, "If you agree to sign for Leeds, we will pay you £35,000 a week. That is our final offer. Take it or leave it".

At which point, the agent and Johnson both had to hide their immense surprise while also attempting to keep straight faces. The agent asked for a moment to discuss the offer with his client and, after the two of them rolled about laughing on the floor of a private room for five minutes, they returned to the meeting to accept Leeds' offer.

With a fool like that as chairman, no wonder Leeds went bust!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

the worlds best arena


----------



## leeds-rich (Feb 29, 2004)

2005 said:


> When was the last time you won a trophie? when was the last time you got out a loan that you actually needed? when was the last time you played in the Prem League? when was the last time you were not in any debt? when was the last time A leeds player wore the the England shirt during a competive game? when was the last time you had a sell out crowd at Crmbling Road? when was the last time you made a profit?
> 
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA YOU GOT RELEGATED!
> 
> ...



Know your history dont you mate!!!

How long you been a fan?


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

leeds-rich said:


> Know your history dont you mate!!!
> 
> How long you been a fan?


I've been a fan of Tottenham Hotspur Football Club since May/June 1995 I'm 17 and the last job I had was last year in July/August working at the Spurs Store sadly left due to travel I live in Se23 a bit of a journey for 16 yearold going to Six Form still one of the proudest things that has ever happend to me I got the job along with 4/5 others out 500 people not bad hey always will be proud of that.

Yep I made a mistake oh well big deal anyway I got it mixed up with another game but reallt I couldn't care less please do not even dare try say I am fan that knows nothing about my club.


----------



## leeds-rich (Feb 29, 2004)

2005 said:


> I've been a fan of Tottenham Hotspur Football Club since May/June 1995 I'm 17 and the last job I had was last year in July/August working at the Spurs Store sadly left due to travel I live in Se23 a bit of a journey for 16 yearold going to Six Form still one of the proudest things that has ever happend to me I got the job along with 4/5 others out 500 people not bad hey always will be proud of that.
> 
> Yep I made a mistake oh well big deal anyway I got it mixed up with another game but reallt I couldn't care less please do not even dare try say I am fan that knows nothing about my club.



Lol, Alright seen as you said please


----------



## leeds-rich (Feb 29, 2004)

Ant really got a problem with spurs or their fans anyway mate!  

Fuckin scum manc bastards i cant stand and arse second just for been a bunch of french twats!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

I've no problem with Leeds either.

To be honest, what happened to your club - the way it was mismanaged in such a cavalier manner - was a disgrace. Nevertheless, I'm as prone to a bit of schadenfreude as the next man and I couldn't resist a little s****** and smirk when Leeds went down. After all, we Spurs fans are usually on the wrong end of someone else's schadenfreude.

Edit: Hahaha! Can't believe that the filter on this site wouldn't let me write *s n i g g e r* for fear that I might be a paid up member of the KKK!!!


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

leeds-rich said:


> Ant really got a problem with spurs or their fans anyway mate!
> 
> Fuckin scum manc bastards i cant stand and arse second just for been a bunch of french twats!


Same here I've never minded Leeds used to really like them shame about those twats that ruined your club nah its the f***ing gooner scum I hate.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

leeds-rich said:


> Fuckin scum manc bastards i cant stand and arse second just for been a bunch of french twats!


Arsenal have a grand total of 2 first choice French players currently playing in their 1st team. The only player in Arsenals squad regarded as both French and a **** is Cygan.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

JimB said:


> As to carlspannard, you can ignore his opinion. He's a gooner and, this being north London derby week, objectivity is hardly likely to loom large in his consciousness.


Objectivity is hardly what this silly thread is about. If you want objectivity go to an architecture based forum.
Now where were we ah yes Spurs skum will never beet the ARSEnal etc...


----------



## Scruffy88 (Oct 6, 2005)

Where are you Chicago?


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Greater Manchester Stadia *
Old Trafford 68,174(Currently being expanded to 76,000)(Manchester United FC).








City of Manchester Stadium 48,000(Manchester City FC).








Old Trafford Cricket Ground 30,000(Lancashire County Cricket Club).








Reebok Stadium 28,723(Bolton Wanderers).
JJB Stadium 25,000(Wigan Athletic and Wigan Warriors RLFC).
Manchester Evening News Arena 17,245	
Gigg Lane 11,840(Bury FC and FC United).	
The Pavilion 11,363(Salford City Reds).
Edgeley Park 11,000(Sale Sharks RUC and Stockport County FC).


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Somebody should post pics of the stadiums around the Bay area. I would say they might have the best lot of venues in the U.S. L.A. area would probably be 2nd, then NYC, then Chicago.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

cape town has no stadia or sports facilities i dont think...


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Miami Area:

*Dolphins Stadium* (Opened 1987) Seats 75,000- Hosted 1995 and 1999 Super Bowls and will host again in 2007 and 2009. Hosted 1997 and 2003 Baseball World Series. Home to the Orange Bowl Football Bowl Game, the Miami Dolphins NFL team and the Florida Marlins MLB team.




















*Orange Bowl* (Opened in 1937) -Seats from 74,177, but can hold 82,000 with endzone bleachers. Hosted 5 Super Bowls. Home to the University of Miami Hurricanes Football Team.










*American Airlines Arena* (Opened 1999) - Seats 19,600 for basketball. Home to the Miami Heat Basketball Team and last two MTV Video Awards. Designed by Renouned firm Arquitectonica.



















*Bank Atlantic Center* (Opened in 1998) - Seats 19,250 for Hoceky. Home of the Florida Panthers Hockey Team.




























*Miami Arena* (Opened in 1988) Seats 16,508 for concerts (16,640 for Basketball). Former home of Miami Heat and Florida Panthers, both of whom left to newer arenas in 1999 leaving the 11-year old arena vacant.










*Convocation Center* (Opened in 2003) Seats 7,900. Home to the University of Miami Basketball team and numerous concerts. Site of the first 2004 U.S. Presidential Debate.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

The Orange bowl is played in the Dolphins Stadium? I never knew that, always assumed it was played in, well, the Orange Bowl


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

London then maybe Sydney, the rest .... distance.

Once the 2012 Olympics roll around London by a mile.

BTW, how come 'Hippodromes' are excluded as sporting stadiums? They have 100k at a meet in Melbourne yesterday. Technically horse racing is sport. Melbourne has 3 pretty decent Hippodromes and 4 or 5 lesser ones. I am sure these other towns also have loads of them also. New York City must have horse racing, or are they against gambling in the Big Apple?


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

This is Maracanã Stadium (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil). The record of attendance is 210,000 spectators. It's the biggest of the world !!!


----------



## Sounder (Oct 10, 2002)

This picture pretty much shows all of the major sports venues in Seattle. In the middle of the picture below downtown is Qwest Field, home of the NFL's Seattle Seahawks. Just below that is Safeco Field, home to Major League Baseball's Seattle Mariners. The pyramid looking building in the upper left of the picture just to the left of the Space Needle is Key Arena, home to the NBA's Seattle SuperSonics and WNBA Storm. Husky Stadium, home of the University of Washington is in the upper right corner and just beyond it (it should be in the pic but I can't quite spot it) is Hec Edmundson Pavillion (or Bank or America Arena) where the Husky basketball teams & volleyball team plays.












Qwest Field, 67,000 seats:






















Safeco Field, 46,000 seats:












Key Arena, 17,000 seats:











The University of Washington's Husky Stadium, 72,000 seats (lower right) & Hec Edmundson Pavillion, 10,000 seats (building directly above stadium):




















Another view of all the major sports venues. Husky Stadium and Hec Ed are just below the 2nd 'o' in 'photographers.' Qwest Field and Safeco Field are just above the ',' and Key Arena is the big white building on the far right of the picture.


----------



## 40Acres (Jul 6, 2005)

*PHOENIX, ARIZONA*

Cardinal's Stadium - Arizona Cardinals - National Football League - 63,000 



















Bank One Ballpark - Arizona Diamondbacks - Major League Baseball - 49,033



















Glendale Arena - Phoenix Coyotes - National Hockey League - 17,500




















America West Arena - Phoenix Suns - National Basketball Association - 19,023



















Sun Devil Stadium - Arizona State University Sundevils - College Football - 73,000











Wells Fargo Arena - Arizona State Univ Sundevils - College Basketball - 14,198



















Phoenix International Raceway - NASCAR - 78,000



















Not a true stadium, but knows as a Stadium Course, but 16th hole (also known as "The Bird's Nest) at The FBR Open @ TPC of Scottsdale in greater Phoenix is known around the world as the rowdiest hole in golf



> Much like the Triple Crown horse races -- minus the traditional upscale attire -- *the FBR Open is a place where 20- and 30-somethings mingle seamlessly with people twice their age. Young and old partake in the same kind of drunken tomfoolery that is often associated with frat parties and wedding receptions* -- basically, everything that flies in the face of traditional golf gallery decorum.
> 
> The holes have large mounds on either side that make it easy for more than *100,000 people a day *to have a good spot to see Tour players in action.
> 
> *But the best seats in the house are in the bleachers and corporate boxes that surround the tee box at the famed 16th hole. The 162-yard par 3 is where the hijinks push the envelope and the course goes from fan-friendly to pro-inhospitable. *


more on the bird's nest


----------



## Maroon Grown (Dec 22, 2004)

BRISBANE, AUSTRALIA
Pop - 1.8 Million (Exp 2.5-3million by 2026)
Regional - 2.5 Million (Exp 4 million by 2026)

SUNCORP STADIUM (Lang Park)
Brisbanes showcase venue
Capacity - 52,500
Events - Rugby League, Rugby Union,Soccer & American Football 
Highlights - Rugby World Cup 2003, Annual State of Origin Series
Redeveloped 2003























hahahahahaha  

THE GABBA (Brisbane Cricket Ground)
Capacity - 45,000
Events - Cricket & Australian Rules Football. (can also host rectangular field sports)
Highlights - 2000 Olympics Soccer, British & Irish Lions Rugby Union Test
Redeveloped - Ongoing since 1994. Completed 2005









ANZ STADIUM 
Capacity - 45,000
Events - Athletics (hosted Rugby League for 10 years as it was Brisbane's biggest venue at the time. Unpopular due to distance from field)
Highlights - 1982 Commonwealth Games, 2001 Goodwill Games, 









BRISBANE ENTERTAINMENT CENTRE
Capacity - 13-15,000
Events - Multi-purpose (Indoor Sports & Rock Concerts)
Highlights - none really (just every rock & pop band in the world - except eminem coz he's too cool for Queensland - wanker!) haha









BRISBANE CONVENTION & EXHIBITION CENTRE
Capacity - 5-10,000 (1000's more for exhibitions)
Events - Multi-purpose 
Highlights - More known for its conventions & exhibitions. Hosts all the big expos and world summit meetings

















BALLYMORE
Capacity - 25,000
Events - Rugby Union
Highlights - none really. Holds a special place in the Rugby Union community for its traditional status. Great local ground with the Infamous "Hill" (beer hill)









PROPOSED - BRISBANE TENNIS CENTRE
Capacity - 10,000 (centre court)
Events - Duh
Highlights - Will have clay, grass and hardcourt surfaces throughout the complex

















PROPOSED - GOLD COAST STADIUM
Capacity - 25,000
Events - Rugby League, Rugby Union, Soccer & NFL
Highlights - Will be the Gold Coast's first real world class sports stadium. Already has many world class golf courses. I put it in here as the Gold Coast is kinda like the southern suburbs of Brisbane. Only 45mins from downtown Brisbane. (pop - 450 - 500,000)









Brissy also has 2 racecourses (horse racing) that holds about 20-30,000 each. Very traditional venues. Public backlash erupted when there was proposals for a new and bigger venue. Old venues here to stay.

Pretty good i reckon for a city of only 1.8 million. I am blown away by the size of the stadiums overseas. They are mammoth and are always full! 

Hope u enjoyed


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Maroon Grown said:


>


The Gabba looks so much better now they've finished it!


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

carlspannard said:


> Objectivity is hardly what this silly thread is about. If you want objectivity go to an architecture based forum.
> Now where were we ah yes Spurs skum will never beet the ARSEnal etc...


Your funny.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

you're not your you div.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

carlspannard said:


> you're not your you div.


Yawn. Seriously boring, pedantic and anal to point out spelling / grammatical errors.

And rather embarrassing for you since a cursory glance over the previous page reveals two instances where you failed to include the requisite apostrophe.

People in glass houses....


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

carlspannard said:


> you're not your you div.


 :weird: 

Woolwhich gimp-nal 0-1 Sparta I think.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

JimB said:


> Yawn. Seriously boring, pedantic and anal to point out spelling / grammatical errors.


Normally I would agree but its certainly no more boring than the rest of this thread.



JimB said:


> And rather embarrassing for you since a cursory glance over the previous page reveals two instances where you failed to include the requisite apostrophe.People in glass houses....


Oh the shame. Anyhow stadiums.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

HAHAHA SPURS ARE SO USELESS.

You'll never win a trophy that matters lol lol lol.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sitback said:


> HAHAHA SPURS ARE SO USELESS.
> 
> You'll never win a trophy that matters lol lol lol.


Your funny.

Simple as the Woolwhich won't win **** all with they're inbred fori's. Oh good news yesterday I heard from a very good gooner source that it is true that Arsenal are after Kompany and the reason why Wenger is blood sweat and tears for CL title this season is because it is his last he will move into the board room at the end of the League.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

2005 said:


> :weird:
> 
> Woolwhich gimp-nal 0-1 Sparta I think.


 :nuts:


----------



## Maroon Grown (Dec 22, 2004)

^ yeah it looks awesome now. thats the only good pic i could find on the net and i think it does it no justice.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Just a question to fellow Arsenal fans. Every time you get into banter with a Spuds fan? Do you break out in to histerical laughing over how shit the spuds really are? Like some mad man?

I do.


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep 

1-0 bolton NOLAN 32"


----------



## bjfan82 (Dec 13, 2004)

Do American soccer fans hate Jim Rome? Europeans probably don't know him but he's a popular sports radio guy here in the USA.


----------



## flex (Apr 30, 2003)

Tilburg:

Willem-II stadion:

15.000 seats



















ice hockey Stadium Tilburg (diamant kickers):

3000 seats


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

bjfan82 said:


> I don't watch soccer much (only with my Ecuadorian friend) but by default my favorite soccer team has to be the NY Metrostars. It's only MLS, so Europeans don't laugh.
> 
> We're probably the only country left on Earth that doesn't really care for soccer so why don't the European football leagues try putting a team in the United States (Maybe to NYC or DC) to try to spread the idea of soccer like the way we try spreading freedom around the world?
> 
> I figure it might catch on here if we had some real stars of the top quality soccer league in the world...which is why Baseball/Football/Basketball/Hockey are so popular here.


European football leagues are very different to sports leagues in the US. 

I think this is right dont beast me if it isnt. 

In some of the US sports league money made is spilt between the teams. In UK Football league the only money that is shared is TV. Also the better the league place the money you gain. Also if you get into European Cups you gain more money again. Also you gain more money if you get through cup games.

In the US the sporting league are alot more in control of the teams. In European the teams have more freedom to do what they like. They have total control over their finances no one tells them what they can and cant do with their money. As long as the can pay the wages and have the money they can have any player they want. They have massive training grounds worth £tens millions of pounds and also have football grounds that are always under-re-development. They are basicly businesses not football clubs anymore.

Bascily its not the job of football league to set up new teams. They only set rules and dealing with refereing games. So you will never see a US, Bralizan, Japanese etc team competing in Europe.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

bjfan82 said:


> I don't watch soccer much (only with my Ecuadorian friend) but by default my favorite soccer team has to be the NY Metrostars. It's only MLS, so Europeans don't laugh.
> 
> We're probably the only country left on Earth that doesn't really care for soccer so why don't the European football leagues try putting a team in the United States (Maybe to NYC or DC) to try to spread the idea of soccer like the way we try spreading freedom around the world?
> 
> I figure it might catch on here if we had some real stars of the top quality soccer league in the world...which is why Baseball/Football/Basketball/Hockey are so popular here.


As has been stated theres a massive difference between the way professional team sport is organised in the US and Europe. In the US I get the impression that equality between the teams is what you value most(NFL draft etc) where as in Europe the heritage of the clubs and their links to the local fans is what is most valued(by the fans anyway). Besides the impracticality of it the idea of say a US club playing in the prem would be deeply unpopular with fans of all the other clubs. The best you could hope for IMHO is that if soccer/football did take off in the US you'd be let into the Copa Libertadores.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

^^

Soccer is definitely moving up the chain a bit in the US. Many of the teams are getting their own stadiums, recently and shortly.


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*SPURZ no longer top eh?*

well as things stand it seems as if spurz'z uprising is now inconsequencial!!!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

carlspannard said:


> This statement from a Watford fan about WHL strikes a chord with me..
> "Shame about the hundreds of burberry clad chavs who hang around the away end after the game looking to pick off anyone in a shirt or scarf ( including women and kids ). In the 1980s when there were thousands of away fans pouring out onto the streets, there wasn’t a spurs fan to be seen anywhere."
> 
> As for the rest like I said. Angry,anxious, disapointed and bitter fans often make noise but thats not what a good atmosphere is about if it hinders the home team.


I think we both know that you are floundering. Pretty much any neutral fan you ask would say that Highbury has the worst atmosphere in the Premiership. And it's been that way for a very long time. Long before you became good.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

MoreOrLess said:


> As has been stated theres a massive difference between the way professional team sport is organised in the US and Europe. In the US I get the impression that equality between the teams is what you value most(NFL draft etc) where as in Europe the heritage of the clubs and their links to the local fans is what is most valued(by the fans anyway). Besides the impracticality of it the idea of say a US club playing in the prem would be deeply unpopular with fans of all the other clubs. The best you could hope for IMHO is that if soccer/football did take off in the US you'd be let into the Copa Libertadores.


I think that, in some respects the US has the best model for professional sports. In others, it has the worst.

The best of top level US sport, for me, is the draft system - which, of course, can only work because of the near professional college system. I love the fact that the worst teams get the choice of the best new players. It means that no one or two teams will dominate for all eternity, as happens in many European football leagues (and soon in England, as Chelsea looks to build an unassailable dominance, built on a Russian's billions). You might get a team that dominates for five years in the US but then the next team takes over.

The worst of top level US sport is the idea that teams are a franchise, to be moved from city to city, depending on the whim and / or greed of the owner. Far better is the European model, where the team is an integral part of the fabric of the local community.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Roar said:


> well as things stand it seems as if spurz'z uprising is now inconsequencial!!!


Not at all. Had the linesman done his job properly, Spurs would have drawn 1-1 against Bolton. In fact, given that the linesman got two major offside decisions hopelessly wrong, it's arguable that, if the linesman had done his job properly, Spurs would have won 2-1.

No doubt that Spurs were the better team over 90 minutes and only bad officiating robbed us of at least a point. I'm greatly encouraged by what I saw. Away to Bolton will be one of the hardest games for any Premiership team this season and for Spurs' young team to dominate most of the game and only lose because of misfortune speaks volumes for the exciting potential now at White Hart Lane.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

2005 said:


> No I can next season


I hope you do mate, and you'll get shit on like Everton did


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

bjfan82 said:


> Do American soccer fans hate Jim Rome? Europeans probably don't know him but he's a popular sports radio guy here in the USA.


Yep rommy is a ****


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

edited


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> I hope you do mate, and you'll get shit on like Everton did


I don't think so. Everton's success last season was built on a succession of 1-0 wins which could so easily have ended in draws or even losses. They rarely dominated other teams and rarely played good football. They had a thin squad and got lucky with injuries. They were well organised but lacking in any real class. It was a freak season for them.

By any estimation, Spurs have a far better squad than Everton had last season. We have more players of genuine quality and we have a far larger squad. Unlike Everton, we also have the financial muscle to add significantly to the team. There's no question that, should Spurs qualify for the Champions League next season, we will be far better equipped than Everton to progress in the competition.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

JimB said:


> Not at all. Had the linesman done his job properly, Spurs would have drawn 1-1 against Bolton. In fact, given that the linesman got two major offside decisions hopelessly wrong, it's arguable that, if the linesman had done his job properly, Spurs would have won 2-1.
> 
> No doubt that Spurs were the better team over 90 minutes and only bad officiating robbed us of at least a point. I'm greatly encouraged by what I saw. Away to Bolton will be one of the hardest games for any Premiership team this season and for Spurs' young team to dominate most of the game and only lose because of misfortune speaks volumes for the exciting potential now at White Hart Lane.


You're living in a dream world. Bolton deserved that win. The only way is downwards now for the Spuds.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Sitback said:


> You're living in a dream world. Bolton deserved that win. The only way is downwards now for the Spuds.


You clearly didn't watch the game, then.

Spurs had over 60% possession. We hit the woodwork twice. Bolton barely got out of their half in the last 30 minutes. Bolton only had two decent chances all game - in fact, Nolan's brilliant goal was barely even a chance! Spurs had far more decent chances. As already noted, Spurs had a perfectly good goal wrongly ruled out for offside and Defoe was also wrongly ruled to be offside on another occasion when he was clean through on goal and with Jermaine Jenas completely unmarked, running into the box.

Spurs deserved at least a draw, if not a win. And on last night's evidence, the future is very rosy for Spurs.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

JimB said:


> I think we both know that you are floundering. Pretty much any neutral fan you ask would say that Highbury has the worst atmosphere in the Premiership. And it's been that way for a very long time. Long before you became good.


No Jim B. You are floundering. You cant admit that a lot of what made Tottenham shit over the past 20 years was their useless self hating support. Your home record was shocking.Why?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

carlspannard said:


> No Jim B. You are floundering. You cant admit that a lot of what made Tottenham shit over the past 20 years was their useless self hating support. Your home record was shocking.Why?


We haven't had a bad record at home over the past twenty years at all. What on earth are you banging on about? In fact, our record at home is far, far better than it has been away from home. The truth is that we have just had bad or indifferent teams for most most of the past fifteen years. We may not have been brilliant at home but we've been much better there than on our travels - which kind of makes a mockery of your claims.

Honestly, how can you expect to be taken seriously when you gete your facts so fundamentally wrong?!!


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Bolton Wanderers_____Team Statistics_____Tottenham Hotspur 
1_______________________Goals________________________0 
1___________________1st Half Goals_____________________0 
*2__________________Shots on Target____________________1 
4__________________Shots off Target____________________7 
2___________________Blocked Shots_____________________5 * 
6______________________Corners________________________5 
13______________________Fouls________________________11 
1_____________________Offsides________________________5 
0____________________Yellow Cards_____________________1 
0_____________________Red Cards_______________________0 
*63.3_______________Passing Success___________________74.1* 
28____________________Tackles________________________25 
*78.6______________Tackles Success____________________84.0* 
*39.8_________________Possession______________________60.2 * 
57.4____________Territorial Advantage___________________42.6 

We lost we lost just one of those days like Arsenal ate West Brom and Boro they had everthing but just couldn't win but I got over it today as I am moving on from last night to Saturday England Argintina and then win draw or lose I'll move on to my beloved Spurs simple as.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

JimB said:


> We haven't had a bad record at home over the past twenty years at all. What on earth are you banging on about? In fact, our record at home is far, far better than it has been away from home. The truth is that we have just had bad or indifferent teams for most most of the past fifteen years. We may not have been brilliant at home but we've been much better there than on our travels - which kind of makes a mockery of your claims.
> 
> Honestly, how can you expect to be taken seriously when you gete your facts so fundamentally wrong?!!


What are YOU on about. Tottenhams league home record during the 1990s was absolutely rubbish. Sure you lost loads away too but where was this great home advantage that this supposedly great atmosphere of WHL provided and Highbury so lacked. Face it. What a Spurs fan regards as a good atmosphere is in reality useless.


----------



## reyrey (Jul 28, 2005)

2005 said:


> Bolton Wanderers_____Team Statistics_____Tottenham Hotspur
> 1_______________________Goals________________________0
> 1___________________1st Half Goals_____________________0
> *2__________________Shots on Target____________________1
> ...


come on, using shitty statistics like that would have you saying that chelsea deserved to beat united on sunday...


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

carlspannard said:


> What are YOU on about. Tottenhams league home record during the 1990s was absolutely rubbish. Sure you lost loads away too but where was this great home advantage that this supposedly great atmosphere of WHL provided and Highbury so lacked. Face it. What a Spurs fan regards as a good atmosphere is in reality useless.


You don't half talk some bollocks! Spurs were shit for most of the 90's because we mostly had shit players and shit managers. Nothing to do with the White Hart Lane crowd. For the record, in the 1990's, Spurs' record at home was won 94, drew 59 and lost 62. Away from home, we won 59, drew 61 and lost 95.

In other words, Spurs were far better (or rather, they were far less awful) at home in the 1990's than they were on their travels. So much for your theory.

And I repeat, wriggle and squirm and protest all you want, but the whole of England knows that Highbury has the worst atmosphere of any Premiership ground.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

reyrey said:


> come on, using shitty statistics like that would have you saying that chelsea deserved to beat united on sunday...


Agreed. Statistics can be misleading. But anyone who watched the game (and who has at least a basic understanding of football) would know that Spurs were robbed of one perfectly good goal; robbed of a further outstanding goal scoring opportunity; that Spurs created far more good chances to score than Bolton (who hardly created anything); that Spurs dominated possession; and that Spurs played almost all the good football in the game.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

JimB said:


> And I repeat, wriggle and squirm and protest all you want, but the whole of England knows that Highbury has the worst atmosphere of any Premiership ground.


Knob!

Yeah yester-year when we was dull (but effective). Not now tho, it's just a tag bitter Spurs fans are letting hang on to Arsenal.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

JimB said:


> Agreed. Statistics can be misleading. But anyone who watched the game (and who has at least a basic understanding of football) would know that Spurs were robbed of one perfectly good goal; robbed of a further outstanding goal scoring opportunity; that Spurs created far more good chances to score than Bolton (who hardly created anything); that Spurs dominated possession; and that Spurs played almost all the good football in the game.


Rubbish it was all possession with shite end products. You'd kill for a Van Persie at the moment.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Rubbish it was all possession with shite end products. You'd kill for a Van Persie at the moment.


 :rofl: 

I admit that Van Persie is a good player but I wouldn't kill for him, like a lot of the players at Spurs they need a lot of time we're fine with the team we have. Remember a lot of players in North London still have a long way to go.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Knob!
> 
> Yeah yester-year when we was dull (but effective). Not now tho, it's just a tag bitter Spurs fans are letting hang on to Arsenal.


You think so? Ask around, then. Or read the reviews of Highbury's atmosphere from fans of other clubs on that link that I provided a few posts earlier on this thread.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Shut up JimB you're talking bollocks. Let the sour gripes go.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Rubbish it was all possession with shite end products. You'd kill for a Van Persie at the moment.


Err, what part of what I wrote was "rubbish", exactly?

That Spurs had a perfectly good goal disallowed? Nope. Replays conclusively prove that Jermain Defoe was not offside and that Spurs' goal should have counted.

That Spurs were the victim of a further shocking offside decision when ideally placed to score? Nope. Again, replays conclusively prove that Jermain Defoe was not offside and that he should have been allowed to continue his free run on goal.

That Spurs created far more chances than Bolton? Nope. Bolton created only four chances all game. The goal (which, in truth, was barely even a chance but rather just a fantastic strike out of nowhere); Nolan's shot against the post; a blocked shot from a corner by Gary Speed; and a second half shot by Borghetti. By contrast, Spurs had Defoe's perfectly good goal disallowed; Defoe's clean break on goal (supported by an unmarked Jenas) that would have led to a superb goalscoring opportunity had the linesman not wrongly intervened; Lee Young Pyo's miskick when clean through on goal; Tainio missing twice from close range; Defoe blasting over a short range volley; Michael Carrick's shot superbly blocked; Mido's run into the box and blocked shot; Jermaine Jenas' volley cleared off the line; Mido's shot against the post; and Stalteri hitting the bar.

I fully admit that, considering our near total dominance of possession in the second half, we didn't create nearly as many opportunities as we should. Some credit for that has to go to Bolton's excellent defence. But only a blind man, or one looking through Arsenal redcurrant tinted glasses, would disagree with the conclusion that Spurs played the better football, created the greater number of chances and were denied one perfectly good goal, and possibly two, by an incompetent linesman.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Shut up JimB you're talking bollocks. Let the sour gripes go.


I'm not talking bollocks at all. However, I don't expect you to admit the truth, so I'm quite happy to talk about something else instead, if you are too.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

JimB said:


> You don't half talk some bollocks! Spurs were shit for most of the 90's because we mostly had shit players and shit managers. Nothing to do with the White Hart Lane crowd. For the record, in the 1990's, Spurs' record at home was won 94, drew 59 and lost 62. Away from home, we won 59, drew 61 and lost 95.
> 
> In other words, Spurs were far better (or rather, they were far less awful) at home in the 1990's than they were on their travels. So much for your theory.
> 
> And I repeat, wriggle and squirm and protest all you want, but the whole of England knows that Highbury has the worst atmosphere of any Premiership ground.


Ha whos talking bollocks? Who is refusing to admit that Spurs bitter fans were at least partly responsible for their shit record at home.Who is wriggling and squirming and not ready to admit that it was the lousy reception that their own players received at home that was partly responsible for how shit they were. 
As i said before, Spurs playing run of the mill teams is dead exciting for Spurs fans because for Spurs they are big games. They are playing against their equals.
As for Southampton and Aston Villa Fans (Villa Park theres a stadium that has a worse atmosphere than Highbury even on a quiet day) Fulham fans(Theres another one) moaning about the atmosphere completely miss the point. We have bigger fish to fry. 
When we play teams at our level the atmosphere at Highbury is good. And back to my original point which you didnt seem to grasp ( I think I overrated your intelligence, it seems you're just usual spurs fodder)IMO the atmosphere at Ashburton Grove when Arsenal are playing the likes of ManU Chelsea ACMilan etc will be much better than at Shite Hart Lane.

Now back to Stadiums and Sports Arenas cheers.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

carlspannard said:


> Ha whos talking bollocks? Who is refusing to admit that Spurs bitter fans were at least partly responsible for their shit record at home.Who is wriggling and squirming and not ready to admit that it was the lousy reception that their own players received at home that was partly responsible for how shit they were.
> As i said before, Spurs playing run of the mill teams is dead exciting for Spurs fans because for Spurs they are big games. They are playing against their equals.
> As for Southampton and Aston Villa Fans (Villa Park theres a stadium that has a worse atmosphere than Highbury even on a quiet day) Fulham fans(Theres another one) moaning about the atmosphere completely miss the point. We have bigger fish to fry.
> When we play teams at our level the atmosphere at Highbury is good. And back to my original point which you didnt seem to grasp ( I think I overrated your intelligence, it seems you're just usual spurs fodder)IMO the atmosphere at Ashburton Grove when Arsenal are playing the likes of ManU Chelsea ACMilan etc will be much better than at Shite Hart Lane.
> ...


Ahahahaha! Typical gooner arrogance!

Firstly, don't even think about going down the "I'm more intelligent than you" route. It just makes you look like a conceited prat. All mouth and no trousers.

Secondly, when a team is challenging for top honours, every single game is vital. Two dropped points could mean the difference between winning the title and winning bugger all. By contrast, when a team is wallowing in mid table, with no chance of winning anything and no chance of being relegated, many games really are meaningless. Therefore, if anything, Arsenal fans have even less excuse for not creating any sort of decent atmosphere for the vast majority of their games.

Thirdly, I note that you have completely failed to address the points I raised. You have conveniently ignored the fact that Spurs' home record in the 90's was, contrary to your claim, far better than their away record - proving that the reason for Spurs' relatively poor record in the 90's had nothing to do with your supposed "lousy reception that their own players received at home". But then, I guess it would be too much to expect you to admit that you were wrong. That would have been too shaming. After all, I'm just "usual Spurs fodder" (sn igger - what a pompous arse you are!).

Lastly, you wrote: "And back to my original point which you didnt seem to grasp IMO the atmosphere at Ashburton Grove when Arsenal are playing the likes of ManU Chelsea ACMilan etc will be much better than at Shite Hart Lane."

I understood you perfectly. But you weren't making a point which was there to be grasped. You were merely expressing an opinion. That's altogether different. I would have thought that a man of your formidable intellect (chuckle) wouldn't have had such difficulty in making the distinction.


----------



## mtlteg (Oct 15, 2005)

Montreal Olympic stadium, 
Host of the 1976 Olympic Games, Former home of the montreal expos cap. 65 255


















Bell Centre Home of the Montreal Canadiens (Hockey) cap 21 273


















Percival Molson Stadium, Stadium for McGill University
Home of the Montreal Alouettes (Football CFL) and McGill Redmen cap. 20 002


















Stade Uniprix tennis cap. 12 000










circuit gilles villeneuve F1 racing cap. 100 000


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

JimB said:


> Ahahahaha! Typical gooner arrogance!


Ho Ho Ho typical Spurs bitterness.



JimB said:


> Firstly, don't even think about going down the "I'm more intelligent than you" route. It just makes you look like a conceited prat. All mouth and no trousers.


You thicko . I am not questioning your general cleverness just your apparent failure to see that this thread is for trolling, doesnt belong here and really is very very boring.. 



JimB said:


> Secondly, when a team is challenging for top honours, every single game is vital. Two dropped points could mean the difference between winning the title and winning bugger all. By contrast, when a team is wallowing in mid table, with no chance of winning anything and no chance of being relegated, many games really are meaningless. Therefore, if anything, Arsenal fans have even less excuse for not creating any sort of decent atmosphere for the vast majority of their games.


 Boring.I refer you to my previous posts. Arsenal are better than Spurs and so are their fans. next subject.


JimB said:


> Thirdly, I note that you have completely failed to address the points I raised. You have conveniently ignored the fact that Spurs' home record in the 90's was, contrary to your claim, far better than their away record - proving that the reason for Spurs' relatively poor record in the 90's had nothing to do with your supposed "lousy reception that their own players received at home". But then, I guess it would be too much to expect you to admit that you were wrong. That would have been too shaming. After all, I'm just "usual Spurs fodder" (sn igger - what a pompous arse you are!).


 We can all agree that Spurs were shit.How shit were Tottenham and who was to blame is open to debate though you dont think so.I think their fans played a larger part in their shittyness than you do. I am more interested in seeing some stadiums.



JimB said:


> I understood you perfectly. But you weren't making a point which was there to be grasped. You were merely expressing an opinion. That's altogether different. I would have thought that a man of your formidable intellect (chuckle) wouldn't have had such difficulty in making the distinction.


 Superb.1 nil to you and your formidable intellect. it was an opinion not a point. Stadiums.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

> Arsenal are better than Spurs and *so are their fans*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


I admit that at the moment Arsenal have a better team but does the Clock sing as load as the Park Lane? Does the North Bank sing as load as the Paxton roa end?

The answer your looking for is NO.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

carlspannard said:


> this thread is for trolling, doesnt belong here and really is very very boring....Boring.....I am more interested in seeing some stadiums.


If you think that this thread is boring, there is a very simple solution for you: DON'T READ IT. Duh!


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

The funniest thing ever is listening to some Spud's fans trying to claim their fans are all so better then Gooners.

Ha Ha Ha Ha yeah ok.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sitback said:


> The funniest thing ever is listening to some Spud's fans trying to claim their fans are all so better then Gooners.
> 
> Ha Ha Ha Ha yeah ok.


One your typing and reading not listening. Also you ask anyone who has the best atmosphere between Tottenham and YOU LOT I think that Arsenal would be told other wise simple as face the fact Tottenham are louder than you by a country MILE.


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*Poor, poor, spurs fans still bitter after all these years.*










:cheers: 

This was taken in june.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

*Poor poor Woolwhich Spaz-nal*

Can't win away from N5 :jippo: 

Why the f*** would I care about your new stadium when we have









Paul Robinson ENGLANDS NUMBER 1!!!!









You can stick your Sol Campbell up your Arse,
You can stick your Sol Campbell up your Arse,
You can stick your Sol Campbell,
Stick your Sol Campbell, 
Stick your Sol Campbell up your Arse,
Singing we've got Ledley at the back,
Singing we've got Ledley at the back,
Singing we've got Ledley,
We've got Ledley
We've got Ledley at the back!!!!!!!!









Only 21 and doing the business likes a walk in the Park.









Sorry pykies but I don't need to say anymore.









JEEEEENAS!!









MIIIIIIIIIDO!!!









Funny how all these N5 pykies talked and talked about how they were looking foreword to seeing him play at the Highbury but yet he didn't what a shame Woolwhich Spaz-nal  

Just look at that spine :cheers1: 

Oh and not foregetting








Aaron Lennon 









suuper
super Ed
suuper 
super Ed
suuper
super Ed
SUPER EDGAR DAVIDS!!!!









KEEEEANO!!!









Wayne Routledge









Reto Ziegler

Christ I'm just getting tired of thinking of more quality MANILY ENGLISH player at Tottenham  YID ARMY! the futures bright the futures lilly white are did dum.

We are the Tottenham the pride of the south,
We hate the Arsenal cos they are all mouth,
We took the north bank and that was **** all,
The Tottenham will rise and the Arsenal will fall


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

2005 said:


> Can't win away from N5 :jippo:
> 
> Why the f*** would I care about your new stad ium when we have
> 
> ...


OH MY FUCKING GOD LOOK AT ALL THOSE PLAYERS TOTTENHAM ARE AWESOME MAN!!!

Who the hell are you trying to kid? Talk about mid-table non entities or what!


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Talk about the team of the future.

In tune of "youth of the nation" P.O.D

"we are, we are THE FUUUUUUUUTURE!!!!!


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha. Spurs the Dreamers.

"Spurs fans tend to dream a bit too much." - Mark Lawrenson. Pre-match analysize Tottenham v Arsenal.


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

Good God, I thought that we and the scousers were bad enough the way we bitch at each other, but this just takes the fucking buscuit! :lol:


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

"Tottenham v Spurs"

I didn't know we played against each other must have been a five a side match bloody Woolwich Spaz-nal.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

2005 said:


> "Tottenham v Spurs"
> 
> I didn't know we played against each other must have been a five a side match bloody Woolwich Spaz-nal.


Ha Ha Ha you got me there. Definitely a moment of spazness on my behalf. :$


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

2005 its a shame you have no thopies to go with with all your wonderful players. You say you have such a good side and you cant even beat United when they put half of the reserve side out.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

I know really annouying we couldn't beat you YANKS shame about our team not having any "thopies" oke: and having an average age of 23 which beat Boro 2-0 while you a team that SPANKED you 4-1. But oih well I like I have said TEAM OF THE FUTURE.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

andysimo123 said:


> 2005 its a shame you have no thopies to go with with all your wonderful players. You say you have such a good side and you cant even beat United when they put half of the reserve side out.


Oh come on don't be like that Tottenham have some truly wonderful players. I mean seriously AWESOME! I mean which team in their right minds would turn down the chance of having Robbie Keane banging them in? I mean even the top clubs of Europe must of been queing up to pay Davids pension fund.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

2005 said:


> TEAM OF THE FUTURE.


I don't understand how you can say this. What makes you think other teams in the premiership are no more teams of the future then Tottenham.

Just stop talking about football little boy and play with your power rangers action figures.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

PS 2005 you dopey fucker post that link to that pool game again.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sitback said:


> PS 2005 you dopey fucker post that link to that pool game again.


F*** bollocks your a c***. Call me a dopey f***er I think that you need to say it more polghitly than that.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

2005 said:


> I know really annouying we couldn't beat you YANKS shame about our team not having any "thopies" oke: and having an average age of 23 which beat Boro 2-0 while you a team that SPANKED you 4-1. But oih well I like I have said TEAM OF THE FUTURE.


I dont really care about the 4-1 defeat because we just beat Chelsea. 
Now when you win a few cups and beat the Champions you can have a go at me and then you can say you have a good side.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

2005 said:


> F*** bollocks your a c***. Call me a dopey f***er I think that you need to say it more polghitly than that.


Shut up Elton.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Elton is it o.....k... then I'll just leave you alone oke: .


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

2005 said:


> Elton is it o.....k... then I'll just leave you alone oke: .


Ha Ha Ha take it easy Rocket Man!


----------



## reyrey (Jul 28, 2005)

WeasteDevil said:


> Good God, I thought that we and the scousers were bad enough the way we bitch at each other, but this just takes the fucking buscuit! :lol:


how come you dont post on the caf anymore mate?


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Ha Ha Ha take it easy Rocket Man!


 :weird:


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

It would be nice to start a new era at the goonerbeu with our 14th championship and/or a european cup, c'mon wenger we know you can deliver the goods.

Although, I must say that unbeaten run is twice as tough as winning the champions league- no-one can deny that, not even the scoucers.
I think its safe to say that there is more chance of Arsenal winning a European Cup than either the mancs, scoucers, chavs and yes the mighty tottingham hotspunk ever going that long without defeat in the league. FACT


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Roar said:


> It would be nice to start a new era at the goonerbeu with our 14th championship and/or a european cup, c'mon wenger we know you can deliver the goods.
> 
> Although, I must say that unbeaten run is twice as tough as winning the champions league- no-one can deny that, not even the scoucers.
> I think its safe to say that there is more chance of Arsenal winning a European Cup than either the mancs, scoucers, chavs and yes the mighty tottingham hotspunk ever going that long without defeat in the league. FACT


Oh shut the **** up and just watch the stunner that is Alizee


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

Why do Spuds always have some self-humiliating excuse for everything, for instance; Oh we had a larger attendance at one game against millwall than Arsenal did... so that makes us better.... stupid spud


44 years and your still waiting.... :eek2:


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Finally something we agree on.


----------



## antigr12 (Apr 1, 2005)

2005 said:


> Oh shut the **** up and just watch the stunner that is Alizee



thanks for the pleasure photo , she's so hot/sexy in this , YUM :nuts:


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

2005 said:


> Oh shut the **** up and just watch the stunner that is Alizee


You got any more them because post them.


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

reyrey said:


> how come you dont post on the caf anymore mate?


I do, now and then, but I sometimes get really fed up with the place, it's almost got as many spastics as this joint. Difference being, this place doesn't have a transfer forum and kids basing their ideas about football on an obsession with playing CM or whatever that game is called that I have never played. Here is a bit of a laugh because you get delusioned young arseholes bitching about which city or country is better than another when the majority of them have never been to the places they are talking about, and think that a skyscraper here and there makes a city good or bad. They have absolutely no understanding of what it means to have good city living. Give me Oxford over Frankfurt or Rotterdam anyday.

The thing about the CAF is that it's been polluted by too many arseholes, and I can't be arsed sefting through all of the crap to get to a decent thread. It's supposed to be a United forum FFS, but there is hardly any interest on there about the new construction going on at the stadium. That is damn important IMO, I even took a load of pictures of it, and posted other people's pictures of it, yet was it ever made a sticky? No! I also have serious concerns about the amount of FC United shite in there, yet will they make it a sub-forum? No!

There was always an element of the sack SAF, sell Giggs brigade, but it's now got way out of hand, and the place turns into a quagmire of bleeting and moaning whenever we lose a game. Sorry, but it drives me nuts, they are load of unappreciative little runts in there that probably never remember the 70s and 80s and thus have no clue what it means to support a team, through thick and thin. They also can't get it into their heads that we don't have a right to win the league, and that under SAF (19 years) we have won almost 50% of the trophies with our name on over the entire history of the club (127 years). Does my head in!


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*TESCO NO LONGER SUPPORT SPURS, BUT ARSENAL OH YEAH*

29 October 2005

TESCO FOR ARSENAL 
By Steve Hawkes 

TESCO is ditching its private box at Tottenham Hotspur and switching to bitter rivals Arsenal.

In a move that will rile Spurs fans, bosses are to buy a £65,000-a-year hospitality suite at the Gunners' new Emirates Stadium next season.

Tesco has had a box at White Hart Lane in North London for 20 years.

But a spokeswoman said: "We've now decided to support Arsenal."

:cheers:


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

2005 said:


> Oh shut the **** up and just watch the stunner that is Alizee


Look at her top bollocks bounce. She is pure dirt I'd give her such a good bashing she'll feel like she'd had father christmas pop out of a hole other then her chimney.

I immediately went on to google to try and find some more pics of her with less on but no joy.


----------



## reyrey (Jul 28, 2005)

WeasteDevil said:


> I do, now and then, but I sometimes get really fed up with the place, it's almost got as many spastics as this joint. Difference being, this place doesn't have a transfer forum and kids basing their ideas about football on an obsession with playing CM or whatever that game is called that I have never played. Here is a bit of a laugh because you get delusioned young arseholes bitching about which city or country is better than another when the majority of them have never been to the places they are talking about, and think that a skyscraper here and there makes a city good or bad. They have absolutely no understanding of what it means to have good city living. Give me Oxford over Frankfurt or Rotterdam anyday.
> 
> The thing about the CAF is that it's been polluted by too many arseholes, and I can't be arsed sefting through all of the crap to get to a decent thread. It's supposed to be a United forum FFS, but there is hardly any interest on there about the new construction going on at the stadium. That is damn important IMO, I even took a load of pictures of it, and posted other people's pictures of it, yet was it ever made a sticky? No! I also have serious concerns about the amount of FC United shite in there, yet will they make it a sub-forum? No!
> 
> There was always an element of the sack SAF, sell Giggs brigade, but it's now got way out of hand, and the place turns into a quagmire of bleeting and moaning whenever we lose a game. Sorry, but it drives me nuts, they are load of unappreciative little runts in there that probably never remember the 70s and 80s and thus have no clue what it means to support a team, through thick and thin. They also can't get it into their heads that we don't have a right to win the league, and that under SAF (19 years) we have won almost 50% of the trophies with our name on over the entire history of the club (127 years). Does my head in!


fair play to you. all message boards attract mongs, just our clubs seems to attract them in droves. still can be a laugh though, and your input (especially in the matchday threads, which are now a joke) will be sorely missed.


----------



## antigr12 (Apr 1, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


cute eye-candy body shake :cheers:


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Roar said:


> 29 October 2005
> 
> TESCO FOR ARSENAL
> By Steve Hawkes
> ...


What do Arsenal fans use as birth control?

They're personalties.


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*Another amatuer greasey little yid.*

Amatuer just like your club, forever bound to relegation fighting - you lot brought it on yourselves, as you sink deeper into the shit-sands me and sitback will be lashing on the reminders of how you lot went on (oh we are going to get it to europe wow- like it hasn't even been done before!!). Stupid amatuer.
Actualy I will probably have more important things to do in the mean while, but I will get my chance.

Maybe you should check the how many Arsenal fans have girlfriends, wifes and children then. hmmm???

Same thing could be said about Spurs Fans.

+ Arsenal score more times in a season HAHAHA.

Now give it a rest. and talk about footie.


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

reyrey said:


> fair play to you. all message boards attract mongs, just our clubs seems to attract them in droves. still can be a laugh though, and your input (especially in the matchday threads, which are now a joke) will be sorely missed.


Thanks, I appreciate your comments.

I don't post in the matchday threads anymore because since I went to Ireland, now I've come back, I have not had the sat tv as it was silly for the missus to pay for what was basically my football channels when I was away. Also, since I opened the pub, I have all the matches on in there, so.... I'm currently trying to get Sky in my house, thus trying to persuade my neighbours to let me put a 2m dish on the roof.


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*What a day!! Look at the man to the left who is chrouching down having become a Champ*


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*Sol Campbells been a champion in 3 years as much as SPUR have in their entire history*


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Has to use pictures not words shows that you have no brian capacity to say anything. I admit that day wasn't as worse as the Man City about 3 months before that but then again that was last year I can't f***ing wait to see mesrible gooners oh SHIT! I already am "why did we loose at West Brom and at Boro, why can't we win away from home we can't win away from home to save our lives"  arrr did dums


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

2005 said:


> Has to use pictures not words shows that you have no brian capacity to say anything. I admit that day wasn't as worse as the Man City about 3 months before that but then again that was last year I can't f***ing wait to see mesrible gooners oh SHIT! I already am "why did we loose at West Brom and at Boro, why can't we win away from home we can't win away from home to save our lives"  arrr did dums


I know terrible ain't it. AND WE'RE STILL HIGHER IN THE TABLE THEN YOU.

Ha Ha Ha you're shit once again.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

*Arsenal attitude angered Vieira*

Vieira told the News of the World: "Arsenal did nothing to keep me. The bottom line is they could have kept me. 

"I saw myself finishing my career at Arsenal. I thought I would be at the club for another three years. 

"I don't know if they needed the money for players or the new stadium, but it was their decision to sell me." 

The 29-year-old moved to Juventus in the summer after eight years at Highbury. 

He has enjoyed an impressive start to the season with Juventus, who lead the Serie A table. 

Prior to joining the Italian club, Vieira had been repeatedly linked with a move to Spanish club Real Madrid.

Vieira added: "One moment I was on the phone to Arsene Wenger discussing our expectations for the season. 

"The next I was told by David Dein there was an offer from Juventus and the club was neutral about my decision to accept it or not. 

"Neutral? What was that was about? There had been offers before, particularly from Real Madrid. 

"And every year it had been made plain Arsenal wanted me to stay. 

"Had they talked to me the way they did the previous summer, there is no doubt I would still be at the club. But they didn't."

*COLE'S £8MILLION REAL DEAL* 
Highbury boss Wenger will sanction cut-price move as he starts to rebuild 
Paul Smith 

ASHLEY COLE will complete a dream £8million move to Real Madrid next summer. 

*The Spanish giants will take advantage of a clause in the Arsenal defender's contract that allows him to leave for such a cut-price fee at the end of the current campaign*. 

Cole signed a 12-month extension to the remaining two years on his existing contract back in July after becoming embroiled in a bitter bust-up with the club after the infamous tapping-up row with Chelsea. 

He saw his salary soar to a staggering £75,000 a week after Arsenal promised to include an escape clause in the deal that would allow him to leave in the summer of 2006 for a modest fee - if he still wished to move on. 

He is widely regarded as one of the best left-backs in European football and it's no surprise that Madrid see him as the long-term successor to Roberto Carlos. 

Indeed, a few weeks ago the Brazilian superstar nominated Cole as the ideal man to replace him one day. 

His contract extension with Arsenal merely papered over the cracks of a disintegrating relationship that never looked like being totally repaired after he was humiliated and fined £70,000 on appeal by a Premier League tribunal for meeting Chelsea officials while under contract with Arsenal. 

At the time any interest in the player proved futile after Arsenal slapped a £20million price tag on his head and effectively priced him out of a move. 

The cut-price fee in the new deal has alerted a number of top European clubs, although Cole has now firmly set his heart on a move to Madrid. 

Cole's move will start a hectic summer of change for the Gunners as manager Arsene Wenger tries to build a squad that can challenge Chelsea at the top of the Premiership. 

*Thierry Henry's future is also unclear after the French striker refused to commit himself to a long-term deal * and insisted he would not even sit down for talks until next summer when he will have a year left on his current deal. 

Arsenal are ready to offer Henry the biggest contract in the club's history, but they have real fears that their record-breaking marksman could leave them with no alternative other than to sell him before he becomes a free agent in 2007. 

The loss of Henry would be a massive blow to the Gunners and there is a also a growing feeling at Highbury that Robert Pires will follow Cole out next summer. 

The Highbury hierarchy are becoming resigned to the departure of the 32-year-old French midfielder when he becomes a free agent. 

Pires has repeatedly claimed that he is prepared to sign a long-term contract and pledge the rest of his top-flight career to the Gunners. 

But Wenger has refused to bow to Pires's request for early contract talks. 

The Gunners boss has cited the fact that Arsenal now have a policy of offering only one-year extensions to players who are in their 30s. 

Pires's status in the world game has slipped with his failure to retain his place in the France squad following a series of disputes with coach Raymond Domenech. 

Despite that, there will be no shortage of interest in a player who was a key figure in the 2003-04 Arsenal side that won the Premiership without losing a game. 

Pires favours a move to Spain or Italy, and Fiorentina are the latest club to declare an interest in him. 



I wouldn't get so cocky yet Sitback.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't believe most of that media bollocks dopey.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

I admit that I don't really beleive it really but we all know there is a chance that really could happen I have heard from a good gooner source that Wenger is doing his best to win the Champions League because he will leave in the summer but as I say we shall wait and see what happens. The Mirror do half bull-shit tho it has to be said today they had an article saying that King had rejected a five year deal with Spurs. Funny they say that 

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/article.asp?hlid=324642

Damien Comolli

“We initiated talks with Ledley and his advisors. Our discussions are in the early stages and will continue in private. It is totally inaccurate to say that he has rejected any offer - we haven’t made one. Ledley still has two and a half years of his contract to run.”


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

However that Vieira story is correct tho fairplay it looks like if we fighted for him we could of kept him I wish we did however after 3 seasons flat of fighting to keep him we got fed up and placed the ball in his court. If he truly wanted to stay at Arsenal then he'd of chose to stay, except he is a drama queen and wanted Wenger to make a huge fuss and fight over him. Ego trip or what? I got nothing but for Vieira but I don't agree with him on this.


----------



## bjfan82 (Dec 13, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> Yep rommy is a ****


That's not a very nice thing to say about Mr. Rome. He is beloved in America, I'm listening to him right now. He just called the MLS Cup the "Capri Sun Cup"


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

Scruffy88 said:


> Where are you Chicago?


I can post some Chicago pics, but I'm new here and I don't know how to post images. So if anybody could tell me that would be great.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Philadelphia Stadiums*








[/URL]

*
In the foreground is Lincoln financial Field home of the Philadelphia Eagles (football)*

*Straight ahead is Citizens Bank Park, home of the Phillies (baseball)*

*To the left is the Wachovia Spectrum, home of the Kixx (indoor soccer), concerts, circus, and lacross. All is accessible via subway trains that stop a few steps from the complex.*

*Wachovia Center is home to the 76ers (basketball) and flyers (hockey) teams.

Citizens Bank Park:* 

http://philadelphia.phillies.mlb.com/phi/images/ballpark/cads/im_bp_southaerial_1024x768.jpg




*The Wachovia Spectrum (When Wachovia was called First Union) http://www.johnnyroadtrip.com/cities/philadelphia/wachoviacenter.htm:*



*Wachovia Center http://www.nba.com/sixers/tickets/arena_directions.html:*


----------



## BaylorGuy314 (Sep 15, 2005)

Houston, Texas, USA:


Reliant Stadium- capacity 71,054 (American Football, Football, Rodeo):



































Rice Stadium- capacity 70,000 (NCAA football):



















Minute Maid Park- capacity 40,950 (Major League Baseball, concerts):

(roof closed)









(roof open)


































Robertson Stadium- capacity 33,000 (NCAA football, football):



























Toyota Center- capacity 18,332 (National Basketball Association, hockey, concerts):






































There are too many smaller arenas (2500-15000 capacity) to list here.


----------



## porculator (Nov 23, 2005)

*New Orleans Stadiums*

New Orleans Stadiums / aka soon to be empty stadiums after other cities loot our teams









Louisiana Superdome - NFL New Orleans Saints, Tulane football, popular Super Bowl/Final Four venue (70,000)










New Orleans Arena - NBA New Orleans Hornets, Arena Football New Orleans VooDoo (17,000)










UNO Lakefront Arena - University of New Orleans Basketball (10,000)











Zephyr Stadium - AAA Baseball New Orleans Zephyrs


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

*Amsterdam*









Amsterdam Arena, 51.324 seats









Olympic Stadium, 30.000 seats
The Olympic stadium was renovated a couple of years ago, it used to have about 60.000 seats.









Sporthallen Zuid, 4.000 seats









Jaap Edenhal, about 4.000 seats - don't know the exact number


----------



## DoronTam (Nov 24, 2005)

*Best Basketball Arena in Europe, Maybe the World?!?!*

NOKIA Arena (formerly Yad Eliyahu) is by far the most exciting Arena to be in and now that renovations are almost complete, it will be one the most advanced arenas in Europe. Very intimate, holding a little over 10,000 but always sold out, always loud, and always YELLOW!! lol


































Israel National Soccer Stadium (40,000+)


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

South Bend, Indiana:

Notre Dame Stadium, College football: University of Notre Dame Fighting Irish. Originally built in 1930. Capacity: 80,795

















Coveleski Stadium, minor league baseball (midwest league): South Bend Silverhawks. Year built: 1987. Capacity: 5,000

















Joyce Center, College basketball, hockey and volleyball. University of Notre Dame Fighting Irish. Capacity: 11,418 (basketball)


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Israel/Palestine is not in Europe, it is in Asia. 

For the record Siemens Arena in Vilnius is a better basketball stadium in any case.


----------



## cianobuckley (Nov 28, 2005)

Dublin
Croke Park
















Lansdowne Road (soon to be redeveloped)


----------



## avissers (Jun 7, 2005)

*Green Bay, WI*

Lambeau Field - home of the Green Bay Packers (72,601 Capacity) NFL Football


----------



## CF (Dec 19, 2004)

*Vancouver*

Pacific Coliseum(16,100)-


















GM Place(18,500)-


















BC Place Stadium(59,100)-


----------



## Enayze (Nov 28, 2005)

National stadium: The Olympic National Sport Complex, Kyiv
*Capacity* 83,160


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 Sunderland 
Bolton 2-0 Arse***

:dance: 

Oh well won't brag as I talk after the season is over but still pretty good hey :cheers:


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Spurs are IMHO starting to look like a team who could challenge the big 4 long term. Unlike Everton last year theres quality their not jusy bluster and you'd expect enough cash to avoid losing anyone and strenghten when needed.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Whatever tho still game in hand don't forget.


----------



## Breakwood (Oct 10, 2004)

The Rhone Derby

Olympique Lyonnais - Saint Etienne

Olympique Lyonnais - Stade Gerland

















Saint Etienne - Stade Geoffroy Guichard

















ALLEZ L'OL!


----------



## mauritius gunner (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't worry my son, we'll finish 2nd at least
Once we've had Hleb, Ashley and all injured parties back, we'll find our form.
Let the yids, scousers and mancs have their few weeksof gloating, but we will win the war of attrition, and have proven so.
Shame about yesterday's result though, I hate Sam Allardyce as well, he is a c**t. Probably the manager I hate the most after Ferguson


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*Lets just take the champions league by storm gunners and win it come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Lets fuckin wipe em!!! at THOF for the last ever time.


----------



## tommygunn (Apr 11, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Whatever tho still game in hand don't forget.


Arsenal are finished for me.


----------



## hollow man (Oct 4, 2002)

The biggest local derby in English football in terms of passion and hatred - 

The Tyne & Wear derby NEWCASTLE Vs SUNDERLAND

St James Park - Newcastle 52,500










Stadium Of Light - Sunderland 48,300


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

tommygunn said:


> Arsenal are finished for me.


Our premiership season is a lost cause but then who is gonna beat Chelsea to it? We will still finish third or second. What do you mean finished? How can we be finished? We have maximum points in Europe and are still in 3 comps. As long as Wenger is about we're not finished.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Our premiership season is a lost cause but then who is gonna beat Chelsea to it? We will still finish third or second. What do you mean finished? How can we be finished? We have maximum points in Europe and are still in 3 comps. As long as Wenger is about we're not finished.


At home and in Europe Arsenal have been superb but away from home bloody hell something like four lost drawn one/two and won 1 :eek2:


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

hollow man said:


> The biggest local derby in English football in terms of passion and hatred -
> 
> The Tyne & Wear derby NEWCASTLE Vs SUNDERLAND
> 
> ...


No way near the biggest. In local terms I would say WestHam and Millwall.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

andysimo123 said:


> No way near the biggest. In local terms I would say *WestHam and Millwall*.


In terms of fighting then I would say yes but fighting has nothing to with football. How the f*ck is Sunderland Newcastle a LOCAL derby as they are both miles aprt from each other and they're in differents cities the biggest LOCAL derbies are Liverpool-Everton not even a mile away from each other and the Arsenal Tottenham always been the biggest derby in London. I know that Chelsea are the best and people mainly say Chelsea Arse but there is not much History between the two.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Tottenham and Arsenal are merely 2 to 3 miles away aswell. Sunderland vs Newcastle biggest rivalry in terms of hatred & passion? Ha Ha Ha that's the biggest load of rubbish.


----------



## hollow man (Oct 4, 2002)

You people really show your lack of knowledge, anyone who knows football knows just how big Newcastle Vs Sunderland is, its second only to Rangers V Celtic in the UK, Im not talking rivalry as in trophies etc for obvious reasons but for sheer scale and passion no other derby in England compares.

Proximity is not everything, and for the record St James Park is only 10 miles from the Stadium of Light.

You will not find a better atmosphere at any other derby in England.

Liverpool/Everton, Spurs/Arsenal are all big derbies but tame affairs compared to the Tyne & Wear derby, any player who has played in them will tell you that as a fact.

I found this image on google:


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

I hate Cobreloa!! Brrr.. it´s the worst team of South America!! Long life to DEPORTES ANTOFAGASTA! The best team of the world and Chile!!


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Hollow Man you're talking complete and utter rubbish. You're letting the fact that your a geordie blind you stupid. We know our football thanks.


----------



## Cabman (Jun 23, 2003)

Sitback said:


> Tottenham and Arsenal are merely 2 to 3 miles away aswell. Sunderland vs Newcastle biggest rivalry in terms of hatred & passion? Ha Ha Ha that's the biggest load of rubbish.


Highbury and White Hart Lane are about 5 miles apart.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

2005 said:


> In terms of fighting then I would say yes but fighting has nothing to with football. How the f*ck is Sunderland Newcastle a LOCAL derby as they are both miles aprt from each other and they're in differents cities the biggest LOCAL derbies are Liverpool-Everton not even a mile away from each other and the Arsenal Tottenham always been the biggest derby in London. I know that Chelsea are the best and people mainly say Chelsea Arse but there is not much History between the two.


Fighting? I said nowt about fighting. If you go to a Westham vs Millwall game you will feel it.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

andysimo123 said:


> Fighting? I said nowt about fighting. If you go to a Westham vs Millwall game you will feel it.


I know you said "nowt" about fighting but the Millwall and West Spam hate each other because they were very much fighting rivals all they do or at least want to do is beat the living shit out of each other it isn't really seen as much of a "on the pitch rivalry I live near Millwall and all the time I hear "I hate West Ham" but it is really a off the pitch thing. I know that Millwall left the area of Millwall (which is near West Ham and north of the river) in 1908 and West Ham call them traitors for that. I know that Millwall and West Spam is a very big rivalry but mainly a fighting one.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

2005 said:


> I know you said "nowt" about fighting but the Millwall and West Spam hate each other because they were very much fighting rivals all they do or at least want to do is beat the living shit out of each other it isn't really seen as much of a "on the pitch rivalry I live near Millwall and all the time I hear "I hate West Ham" but it is really a off the pitch thing. I know that Millwall left the area of Millwall (which is near West Ham and north of the river) in 1908 and West Ham call them traitors for that. I know that Millwall and West Spam is a very big rivalry but mainly a fighting one.


Rivalry is two clubs that fucking hate each other aka two clubs who fight and give each other loads of stick. Millwall and Westham fucking hate each other. In terms of fans I would say them two are the worst in the Local terms. The only Rivalry which I would is bigger in the English League is Liverpool and United. Theres is always aload of fighting out side the grounds. In the last two games against Liverpool there has been fighting out side Old Trafford. Thats not a local Rivalry so it doesnt count.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

andysimo123 said:


> Rivalry is two clubs that fucking hate each other aka two clubs who fight and give each other loads of stick. Millwall and Westham fucking hate each other. In terms of fans I would say them two are the worst in the Local terms. The only Rivalry which I would is bigger in the English League is Liverpool and United. Theres is always aload of fighting out side the grounds. In the last two games against Liverpool there has been fighting out side Old Trafford. Thats not a local Rivalry so it doesnt count.


Definitely not West Ham and Millwall.

Millwall fans may hate West Ham above all others but that sentiment is not necessarily reciprocated. For at least half of all West Ham fans, the team that they most hate is Spurs.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Ok so what is the biggest Rivalry/Local Derby in the UK?


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Out of these for 

*North London N5 Arsenal, N17 Tottenham Hotspur *
Arsenal stadium (Highbury)









Tottenham Hotspur, White Hart Lane 









*Liverpool*
Everton & Liverpool









*MANCHESTER*
Manchester United, Old Trafford









Manchester City, City of Manchester Stadium









*Glasgow* 
Rangers, Ibrox 









Celtic, Celtic park


----------



## hollow man (Oct 4, 2002)

Sitback said:


> Hollow Man you're talking complete and utter rubbish. You're letting the fact that your a geordie blind you stupid. We know our football thanks.


Im not talking rubbish and i could say the fact that you're a Londoner is blinding you stupid.

West Ham/Milwall do hate each other but Newcastle/Sunderland is on a much bigger scale.

If you ever attended a Tyne/Wear derby you would see for yourself mate.


----------



## Toadboy (Nov 10, 2002)

Liverpool/Man United used to be carnage, it's a handbags now, Liverpool/Everton is probably more likely to kick off these days, but not to any great degree.


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*One of the oldest rival's*

Arsenal - Tottenham

It started years ago - in the 20ies or something

unlike Liverpool - United which only started in the 60ies

Liverpool where at rock bottom (of their existence) in the 50ies.


----------



## Igrac (Sep 7, 2005)

Red Star Belgrad vs Partizan Belgrade Rivals










BG Clubs: Fc Zemun Belgrade, OFK Belgrade and Fc Rad Belgrade


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Roar and 2005:

I know that you're both kids.

And I know that in today's nanny state, we're not allowed to slap kids.

But you both deserve a slap.

Twats.


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

*AJAX VERSUS FEYENOORD*

More Ajax versus Feyenoord pics:








































































1 country, 1 city, 1 team









Mokum (which means Amsterdam) is in our heart

Riots after Ajax 2 v Feyenoord 2 (second teams):


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

"YIDDOS! YIDDOS! YIDDOS! YIDDOS! YIDDOS! YIDDOS! YIDDOS!

Sitback the song you'r looking for is

You should always look for ice on the runway
You should always look for ice on the runway
You should always look 
You should always look
YOU SHOULD ALWAYS LOOK FOR ICE ON THE RUNWAY!!!

Oh well I don't care that much but still Man Utd finally knowing what its like to be on the recieving end of other fans BRILLIANT isn't it Roar :cheers:"

Shouldn't have posted that so I am sorry but at least it isn't racist the amount of times I have been caled a "****" by others fans is pretty shocking I don't complain as people say

"Sticks and stones can break my bones whilst words do nothing"

I am sorry and yes I should be oh well as most people say I'm a silly jew :| yet I don't complain but there is no excuse.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

I can't see Fergies job being in danger from this myself, sounds more like the media trying to cook something up. As I said if you read the articles carefully it says "up to £15 million", that sounds like £15 million would be on offer if they progressed beyond the next round which didnt happen last year either. Its more of a news story ebcause its the first time in 10 years they havent gotten though if you ask me, nobody was calling for Wegner to be sacked in any of the numerous CL failures up until the last couple of years for example. I'd guess failiure to reach the CL at all is what would put him at risk since thats what most of the top clubs seem to plan for.

I must admit that the massive pleasure people take a rivals(never mind ABU's) failiures is rather lost on me aswell. As a Palace fan I get a slight kick out of Millwall or Brighton proping up the championship(misnamed english second division for non brits) but its really scant constellation if we are unsucessful.


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*Wenger;*

He said he could take Arsenal and win the premiership unbeaten in 2002/3 . 

In 2004 Arsenal become Champions unbeaten "The Invincibles" they were....

We recieved a special Golden trophy to keep permanently.

Arsene say's Arsenal Can win euro cup.... don't doubt him... especially with the money from the new ground and Sir Harris.

Lets face it... You have to have grand bollox to proclaim yourselves as champions and say you will go unbeaten through an entire league season.


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*Benfica...*

Benfica....

luvin it.


----------



## terryfied (Sep 30, 2005)

Roar said:


> Benfica....luvin it.


Benfica have been Champions of Europe, can't say the same for Arsenal can we.  

**** me, even Forest and Villa have a better European pedigree than Arsenal. :bash:


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

terryfied said:


> Benfica have been Champions of Europe, can't say the same for Arsenal can we.
> 
> **** me, even Forest and Villa have a better European pedigree than Arsenal. :bash:


Well said


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/4509694.stm

I thought so, the £15 million figure was if they reached the final, surely the Glazers are not dumb enough to have been planning to do that.

I'd disagree that was a "weak" group, if anything I'd say it was the strongest group of any of the 3 english teams were in considering their was no whipping boy and Real Betis have flopped badly this season(bottom of La Liga last time I checked) rather defusing the "group of death". I'd also point out that Benfica are champs of Portigal a couple of seasons after a portuguese team won the CL. Obviously Man Utd should still have qualifed without being pushed THAT hard(not nearly as hard as their 1998-99 group for example) but it was hardly a giant killing act to knock them out.



> Lets face it... You have to have grand bollox to proclaim yourselves as champions and say you will go unbeaten through an entire league season.


Didnt he also say he couldnt see anyone beating Arsenal for the foreseeble future just before the game at Old Trafford last year?


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Couldn't really give a shit really I so hope I may admit that we could be seeing a slide by United for some years shall wait and see.


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*Benfica ended you hahahaa*



terryfied said:


> Benfica have been Champions of Europe, can't say the same for Arsenal can we.
> 
> **** me, even Forest and Villa have a better European pedigree than Arsenal. :bash:


BEST is DEAD.

Oh and remember for ice on the runway.

luvin it.

Actually arsenal have only lost 1 in our last 20 european games!!!


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

JimB said:


> Roar and 2005:
> 
> I know that you're both kids.
> 
> ...


I know and we couldn't beat the **** out of old foggies.

We wouldn't anyway, I and Probably 2005 have respect for our elders.


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful (Jan 25, 2004)

Small timers.

We're not rivals. 

Stick to Spurs.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Roar said:


> BEST is DEAD.
> 
> Oh and remember for ice on the runway.
> 
> ...


1999 FA Cup semi final Ryan Giggs!


----------



## Noostairz (Sep 11, 2002)

i don't know what the cockney crowd are laughing at:

lfc *****
utd **
arsenal 0
spurs 0

you're an embarassment in more ways than one.


----------



## tv123 (Nov 14, 2005)

facts

ManU
-out from CL
-Fedinand,Smith,Fletcher,Ronaldo
-Glazers

you are in big crisis


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Ferdinand, Smith and Ronaldo seem more like positives to me even if the 1st and 3rd of them went though bad spells this season. The real reason Man Utd are in "Crisis" if you ask me is the fact that Roman's cash at Chelsea has shaken everything up. Without that they would IMHO have won the prem last season and would most likely be top of the league right now.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

edennewstairs said:


> i don't know what the cockney crowd are laughing at:
> 
> lfc *****
> utd **
> ...


I think you'll find that will change soon so I wouldn't get cocky too quick if I was you. Chelsea Arsenal have good teams and can win it also not foregeting Tottenham's talent that is sitting 4th at the moment oh did I forget to tell Tottenham's squad has an average age of 23/24 so just look out for them in the future. But London's history in Europe isn't great I must admit.

*Tottenham Hotspur*
UEFA Cup:1972, 1984 
European Cup Winners Cup:1963 (First British team to win a European Trophie) 

*Arsenal*
UEFA Cup: 1970
European Cup Winners Cup: 1994 

*Chelsea*
European Cup Winners Cup:1971, 1998

*West Ham United*
European Cup Winners Cup: 1965 

But then who cares all will change in the future.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

andysimo123 said:


> 1999 FA Cup semi final Ryan Giggs!


I think you should find something better than that remember they beat you in the FA Cup final last year may of been on penalties and Yes you did deserve to win but at the end of the day they are the holds of thing for the third time in four years.


Just like to say I am not sticking up for them never want if you think my posts have done then you should think other wise.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

OK I'll take your word for it then.

Shut up, pipe down and digest the facts that we finished 16 points in Europe and you're down and out.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thats Europe different league. We are playing alright in the league but shite in Europe. You had a easy group compared to us Sparta Prague and FC Thun, you were going through from day one. We had Sparta last year and killed them.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Gilberto Silva just got sent off down to 10 you go.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Now your getting beat Newcastle United 1:0 Arsenal


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Result

Newcastle United 1-0 Arsenal
Solano 86

That is Arsenal's 5th loss of the season very poor by their standards it must be said long way to go tho.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Top 3 ... haha... you wish


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

2005 said:


> Result
> 
> Newcastle United 1-0 Arsenal
> Solano 86
> ...


I have a rather hard time seeing a team thats won one away game in eight making up Chelsea's 16 point lead even with a game in hand. Spurs taking the foruth champs league space at their expense is looking like a real possibility this season if you ask me.

Makes Roman's cash injection seem all the more damaging to the prem if you ask me aswell as without it this would most likely have been the most competitive season since the prem was formed with both Man Utd and Arsenal rebuilding.


----------



## illmatic774 (Jul 20, 2005)

Metro Detroit

Michigan Stadium (Ann Arbor)











Silverdome; old Lions Stadium










Ford Field; new Lions Stadium (this years Super Bowl host)




























The Palace at Auburn Hills










Historic Tiger Stadium










Comerica Park; New Tigers Stadium


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Long way to go lads. Just wait till Ashley Cole is back we're missing his vital role down the left hand side. That match yesterday was a fucking joke I've never seen such poor a ref. Shearer just wanted to hit people and no play football.

We will still finish third. United had loads of results like this last season but managed to claw their way to third. We will do it too. Pipe down.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Team spirit is key and this doesn't help most proberly nothing tho.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

*Tottenham 3-1 Portsmouth*

:dance:


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Wana know why United did bad this weekend it was because I wasnt there. Every game I have bin to this season United have won and scored atleast 3 goals. I wasnt there so we didnt win but am going the Wigan game so we are going to win 3-1.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

*Englands Number One* 










http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=video&file=RobinsonSave.avi :cheers:


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

2005 said:


> *Englands Number One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

2005 said:


> *Tottenham 3-1 Portsmouth*
> 
> :dance:


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Roar said:


>


And Arse*** fans say we live in the past :| 

Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 Sunderland 
Bolton 2-0 Arse***

Newcastle 1-0 Arse***
Tottenham 3-1 Pourtsmouth


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Roar said:


>


Yeah Lehman is a lot better isn't he :|


----------



## tv123 (Nov 14, 2005)

2005 said:


> Yeah Lehman is a lot better isn't he :|



Lua Lua's goal was unstoppable


or not...


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

tv123 said:


> Lua Lua's goal was unstoppable
> 
> 
> or not...


Yeah true but Taylors goal bound shot was unstopperble and what happened Robo did a save of the season truly superb he is a Tottenham legend on a contract that runs until 2012.


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*Madrid here we come.....*

Real Madrid vs Arsenal.  

SWEET.... loads a dosh for the club if we win, and it gives RVP, and FABREGAS loads of experience.

it's ties like this that will give us 60,000 at Ashburton Grove.

Sorry, totonom it looks like wengers has just made his mind to get into top 4 this season.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

For atmosphere - Boca Juniors/River Plate

http://www.footballderbies.com/


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Biggest rivals in the world well from what I have heard.

Barcelona - Real Madrid
Inter Milan - Ac Milan


----------



## Igrac (Sep 7, 2005)

Biggest Rivals in the World are:

Red Star Belgrade vs Partizan Belgrade
Glasgow Rangers vs Celtic Glasgow
Olympiakos Piräus vs Panathinaikos 
Fenerbahce Istanbul vs Galatasaray Istanbul
Millwall vs West Ham


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Igrac said:


> Biggest Rivals in the World are:
> 
> Red Star Belgrade vs Partizan Belgrade
> Glasgow Rangers vs Celtic Glasgow
> ...


Very big rivalry but its to do with Violence like Tottenham-Chelsea used to be in the 80's so sorry it isn't the biggest rivalry in England a lot say Liverpool Man Utd but I don't I would say it is between these three

Arsenal-Tottenham Hotspur
Everton-Liverpool 
Manchester City-Manchester United

Anyway West Ham hate Tottenham more than Millwall whether you like it or not. I know it for a fact after being called a jewish cvnt (Jewish because Tottenham werecalled yids which means jews because they had and still have a large jewish following so Tottenham decided to call themselfs Yid army) a million times by West Ham fans. Go on about how they hate the yids so much a lot more than Millwall well I would I live in SE London.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

To be honest, I wouldn't put any UK ones in the top 10 worldwide, and Everton/Liverpool wouldn't get in the top 100 (it must be one of the friendliest derbies in the world). Even Rangers/Celtic is quite tame these days (no alcohol, CCTV, very well policed, season tickets, etc). I've been to an AC/Inter game - my God, it was crazy, made UK derbies look like tea parties. 

Roma/Lazio is nuts as well.

http://www.footballderbies.com/


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Newcastle's £90m debts
By Mihir Bose (Filed: 12/01/2006)

Graeme Souness's future may be in doubt as Newcastle manager, but can the club find the £5 million they might need to pay him off and get a replacement - it cost £1.65 million to bring Souness from Blackburn - let alone the £20 million needed to replace an ageing team?

Newcastle, the second-best supported club in the country with 50,000 fans every home game, rarely make a profit, they have just lost their best asset, Michael Owen, for most of the rest of the season, they will probably not play in Europe next year, and mid-table mediocrity beckons. Their debt is around £90 million.

The only people doing well at St James' Park are the directors. 

Sixty-four per cent of the club is owned by the Hall and Shepherd families and the one executive director, Freddie Shepherd, is also the major shareholder. Two of the four non-executive directors are members of the Hall family. Last year Douglas Hall was paid £496,000, and Shepherd £552,000.

They also get handsome dividends. Although the club have recorded retained losses of £48m as at June 30 last year, the directors declared a total dividend of £3.95m, the same as the previous year. Net debt at June 30 was £66.7m, including £47m of senior loan notes secured against future season ticket sales and corporate hospitality receipts.

Add to this the net £20m spent on players last summer. Owen cost £16m, twice what Liverpool offered Real Madrid, Luque cost £10m and Nobby Solano £1m. Take away Jermaine Jenas, sold for £7m, and this still leaves outgoings of £20m.

This means the average net debt position is probably close to £90m. This is matched by the value of £93m put on the stadium.

The playing staff is valued by the directors at £40m. *For 2004-05 turnover was £87m, of which £50m went on salaries*, £23m on other operating expenses £23m and £14m on writing down the value of players in amortization. With interest of £4m a year there was a loss, but dividends were still paid, and this means Newcastle have a net asset value of 22p per share. The share price is 47.5p and it has gone as high as 60p. 

But who would want to buy the club? Hall and Shepherd would probably be looking for 60p a share, valuing the club at £75m. This maybe one for rich Russians, but not for others.


No wonder they're in a shit load of trouble that club is badly run if you ask me the only thing that they have to shout about is there stadium and that is it really, no trophies to crow about since 1969.


----------



## tommygunn (Apr 11, 2005)

2005 said:


> the second-best supported club in the country with 50,000 fans
> 
> That should be the second highest attendances in the country Newcastle are know where near the second most supported club.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

tommygunn said:


> 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > the second-best supported club in the country with 50,000 fans
> ...


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

bubomb said:


> tommygunn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think any other English club could get 52000 every week whilst playing awful and winning nothing for 40 years. I think Newcastle are the second best supported club in England. If Arsenal were constantly in the botton half of the table, with a poor team and no trophies for 40 years, then no way would they get 52000 each week (if their stadium was big enough). Same goes for Spurs. Spurs averages went down to 20000 when they were not winning or playing well in the 80's.
> ...


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

2005 said:


> bubomb said:
> 
> 
> > Newcastle are not the second best supported team in this country as we know I would say that they are very very loyal but then again last day of the season 2003/04 :| overall we know that this what the top five most supported looks like.
> ...


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

bubomb said:


> 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. Liverpool, Arsenal and Tottenham Hotspur would not get close to 52000 each week if they hadn't won a trophy for 40 years. I mean proper fans who pay money and put in a bit of effort to go to games, not somebody who sits at home/pub and say's "i'm an Arsenal fan". To me, a supporter is somebody who goes to games when they can (not working the day of the game, etc).
> ...


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

bubomb said:


> tommygunn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think any other English club could get 52000 every week whilst playing awful and winning nothing for 40 years. I think Newcastle are the second best supported club in England. If Arsenal were constantly in the botton half of the table, with a poor team and no trophies for 40 years, then no way would they get 52000 each week (if their stadium was big enough). Same goes for Spurs. Spurs averages went down to 20000 when they were not winning or playing well in the 80's.
> ...


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh, and in 1985-86, Spurs had a pretty decent team containing the likes of Waddle, Hoddle and Ardiles. The fall in attendances had nothing to do with the quality of football at Spurs but everything to do with the wider issues concerning football.

When Spurs truly have been poor in 1976-77 (when we were relegated), the following season (when we were in the second division) and for most of the 90's and early 00's, our attendances have actually gone up. Hence sell outs for virtually every game at WHL, despite astronomical prices and dire football over the past decade.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Apparently at the CoM Stadium tomorrow, the tomato ketchup will be BLUE.

Ready for when Man U show up.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

20000 is a pathetic average, hooligans or not. I think Newcastle were getting 20000 when they were stuck in division 2, going nowhere and during the hooligan era. What was Spurs average when they were in division 2? What would their average have been if they had been stuck there for 5 or 6 years with a terrible team? Probably about 15000.

Where is this myth that Spurs are a big club coming from??? I have followed football all my life and Spurs have never been classed as a big club. I have been abroad on dozens of occasions, all over Scotland and England for games, and nobody I know or have met has ever classed Spurs as a big club. They are a smallish North London club with a small stadium, nothing more nothing less. 

I don't think they've ever been in the Champions League in the 13 years it has been running!!!!

Look at season below for example - nearly every game has tickets unsold, lots of them. Big clubs average more than 29144 - big clubs play in big stadiums.

http://european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/archive/aveeng98.htm

Nobody outside of England classes Spurs as a big club. Man United, Liverpool and Arsenal are the clubs people outside of England class as big clubs (with Newcastle getting a mention as well).

I've nothing against Spurs, but they are not a big club in any sense.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

bubomb said:


> 20000 is a pathetic average, hooligans or not. I think Newcastle were getting 20000 when they were stuck in division 2, going nowhere and during the hooligan era. What was Spurs average when they were in division 2? What would their average have been if they had been stuck there for 5 or 6 years with a terrible team? Probably about 15000.
> 
> Where is this myth that Spurs are a big club coming from??? I have followed football all my life and Spurs have never been classed as a big club. I have been abroad on dozens of occasions, all over Scotland and England for games, and nobody I know or have met has ever classed Spurs as a big club. They are a smallish North London club with a small stadium, nothing more nothing less.
> 
> ...


1. Why the long rant about Spurs being a big club? I never claimed that we were a big club. I merely presented the facts. Spurs' all time average crowds are, at over 33,000, the third highest in England - just a thousand or two behind Man Utd; less than a thousand behind Liverpool; and ahead of Arsenal and Newcastle.

2. An average attendance of just over 20,000 in 1985-86, after the Heysel disaster, after the ban from Europe, and at the height of the hooligan malaise may well, as you say, be pathetic. But as I've already said, all English clubs were affected that season, not just Spurs. And that season is hardly representative of Spurs' overall history. Quite the opposite, in fact. It is our worst ever average attendance (which is, of course, why you chose that particular season). As a point of interest, you may like to know that Spurs are the only English club never to have had an average attendance for one season of less than 20,000.

3. As to the link you posted and our average attendance of 29,144 in 1997-98, yet again you are short on facts. The Paxton Road stand was out of action (in redevelopment) for the majority of that season. Every game, pretty much, was a sell out - yes, in spite of the fact that we spent most of the season in the bottom three, playing dreadful football under Gerry Francis and, subsequently, Christian Gross.

4. Our average attendance when we played in division 2 in 1977-78 was about 33,000. How many would we get if we were relegated and failed to win promotion for five or six years? Who knows? I'm not into guesswork. But clearly your figure of 15,000 is unrealistic. Currently, about 70% of Championship sides average over 20,000; some of the remainder average over 15,000; and even a few clubs in what is now League Two are averaging over 15,000. Noone who knows English football, who is neutral and who isn't deliberately being obtuse would suggest that Spurs would fare worse than these clubs. For your information, a recent Deloitte Touche / Financial Times survey estimated that Spurs are one of only five clubs in England (along with Man Utd, Liverpool, Arsenal and Newcastle) with a UK fan base of more than 1 million.

5. Spurs may not be a big club, but we are not a smallish north London club either. We've won three European trophies (as many as Arsenal and Rangers combined!) and we have fans all over the world. How big does that make us? I don't care. We are what we are. I'm happy with it. And I'm very happy with the way we're progressing and the promise that we're showing. You can do the whole my dad's bigger than your dad thing to your heart's content, if that's what really floats your boat.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

JimB said:


> 1. Why the long rant about Spurs being a big club? I never claimed that we were a big club. I merely presented the facts. Spurs' all time average crowds are, at over 33,000, the third highest in England - just a thousand or two behind Man Utd; less than a thousand behind Liverpool; and ahead of Arsenal and Newcastle.
> 
> 2. An average attendance of just over 20,000 in 1985-86, after the Heysel disaster, after the ban from Europe, and at the height of the hooligan malaise may well, as you say, be pathetic. But as I've already said, all English clubs were affected that season, not just Spurs. And that season is hardly representative of Spurs' overall history. Quite the opposite, in fact. It is our worst ever average attendance (which is, of course, why you chose that particular season). As a point of interest, you may like to know that Spurs are the only English club never to have had an average attendance for one season of less than 20,000.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid you cannot use hooliganism as an excuse for low crowds in the 70's/80's but at the same time quote present day Championship crowds as a measure as to how Spurs would of faired if stuck in division 2 in the late 70's.

Crowds in division 2 were far lower in the late 70's compared to todays Championship crowds. Newcastle is the perfect example. If relegated they would get far more today than they did in the late 70's. So you cannot compare a theoretically relegated Spurs (for 5/6 years) in the lates 70's to 2005/2006 Championship crowds. You would have to compare a theoretically relegated Spurs (for 5/6 years) in the late 70's to division 2 crowds in the late 70's. An average of 15000 would be one of the highest for division 2 at this time, so I think 15000 would be a realistic number. You did average 20000 around that time when in the top division, so 15000 is a fair figure for being stuck in a lower division for 5/6 years.

Spurs used to be quite a big club with famous players, but that was a long time ago. They have fallen way behind. Newcastle are a much bigger club now and the likes of Arsenal are light years ahead. I don't mind Spurs and actually think it's quite sad how they have been left behind. They are now what I would class as a smallish club with no hope of ever winning the league. The best they can hope for is the odd cup run and maybe the UEFA cup once a decade. That ain't a big club i'm afraid. Big clubs play regular Champions League football, not the UEFA cup once a decade.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

bubomb said:


> I'm afraid you cannot use hooliganism as an excuse for low crowds in the 70's/80's but at the same time quote present day Championship crowds as a measure as to how Spurs would of faired if stuck in division 2 in the late 70's.
> 
> Crowds in division 2 were far lower in the late 70's compared to todays Championship crowds. Newcastle is the perfect example. If relegated they would get far more today than they did in the late 70's. So you cannot compare a theoretically relegated Spurs (for 5/6 years) in the lates 70's to 2005/2006 Championship crowds. You would have to compare a theoretically relegated Spurs (for 5/6 years) in the late 70's to division 2 crowds in the late 70's. An average of 15000 would be one of the highest for division 2 at this time, so I think 15000 would be a realistic number. You did average 20000 around that time when in the top division, so 15000 is a fair figure for being stuck in a lower division for 5/6 years.
> 
> Spurs used to be quite a big club with famous players, but that was a long time ago. They have fallen way behind. Newcastle are a much bigger club now and the likes of Arsenal are light years ahead. I don't mind Spurs and actually think it's quite sad how they have been left behind. They are now what I would class as a smallish club with no hope of ever winning the league. The best they can hope for is the odd cup run and maybe the UEFA cup once a decade. That ain't a big club i'm afraid. Big clubs play regular Champions League football, not the UEFA cup once a decade.



Bye Bye "buuuuubomb"
http://www.nufc.com/html/attendance-all-time.html


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

2005 said:


> Bye Bye "buuuuubomb"
> http://www.nufc.com/html/attendance-all-time.html



bye bye 2005

http://european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/current/aveeng.htm

The past is in the past, what counts is what is happening right now, and right now Newcastles crowds thrash Spurs. There's no point in talking about if's and maybe's or 'if our stadium held x amount', right now in the real world Newcastle crowds thrash Spurs.


----------



## kingdomca (Apr 14, 2004)

If Spurs is not a big club, who is?

If you fill your stadium for all games then clearly average support would increase considerably in a bigger stadium.

Spurs alrady average more than the like of Juventus but even compared to Barcelona, Spurs simply have a larger fan base of the wanting-to-go-to-games type.
No doubt, Bubomb cant stomach this but really, looking at the facts Spurs average 36,000 in a 36,000 stadium. They have had very little success for a long time compared to Barcelona and tickets are hideously expensive.

Barcelona average 67,000 in a 98,000 stadium. They are nearly always in the champions league and tickets are cheap.

Looking at all 3 factors:

If WHL was of a 98,000 capacity, would the average go up, driven by big games? yes.

If Spurs battled for the championship and for the Champions´league, would it go up further? Obviously

If, on top of this, ticket prices were cut in half or more, would crowds increase further? absolutely.

There is zero doubt in my mind that Spurs would average more than Barcelona under equal circumstances and there is no reason for Spurs´fans to not believe in their club´s potential despite bitter scots.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

bubomb said:


> erm that's 25000, probably their lowest ever for a Champions League game.
> 
> You said 10000, and regularly under 15000!!!
> 
> Will you admit you were talking rubbish? If not, let's see the links!!


If I could find links I'd provide them. I stand by the numbers. If you've ant old copies of News of the World Football Annual from the mid/late 1990's they'll be in there.

25K is nothing like their lowest ever for CL games. Laughable quite frankly.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

JimB said:


> bubomb said:
> 
> 
> > In case you've forgotten, Heysel led to a ban for all English clubs from European competition. Consequently, unless your team was competing for the title or struggling against relegation, most games became utterly meaningless. It took English fans a year or two to recover their appetite for the game after that. I am certain that, but for Heysel, attendances at White Hart Lane in 85-86 would have been somewhere between 25,000 - 30,000.
> ...


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

You have to remember that you claimed Spurs v Arsenal could get an attendance of over a quarter of a million, beating the Brazil v Uruguay 1950 World Cup Final World Record attendance by over 25%, so you can't blame me for presuming you are completely insane!


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

bubomb said:


> You have to remember that you claimed Spurs v Arsenal could get an attendance of over a quarter of a million, beating the Brazil v Uruguay 1950 World Cup Final World Record attendance by over 25%, so you can't blame me for presuming you are completely insane!


Spurs v Arsenal, in a big enough stadium probably would get 100,000+


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Iain1974 said:


> Spurs v Arsenal, in a big enough stadium probably would get 100,000+



For a league game, I reckon about 90000 max (away fans are always travel in smaller numbers, even in a huge stadium in the same city), for a cup semi or final about 100000 max, but 250000??????? That's just MENTALIST!!

http://www.alan-partridge.co.uk/multimedia/videoclips/imalans01/s01e05/s1e5Mentalst.mpg


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

bubomb said:


> erm that's 25000, probably their lowest ever for a Champions League game.
> 
> You said 10000, and regularly under 15000!!!
> 
> Will you admit you were talking rubbish? If not, let's see the links!!


So if you saw a link with a crowd of perhaps 9,000 would you admit that you were wrong?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

This thread should be moved to the UK skybar! NOW! MAINTENANT!


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Iain1974 said:


> So if you saw a link with a crowd of perhaps 9,000 would you admit that you were wrong?


Of course, but only for the under 10000 part, not for the under 15000 regularly part!


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

bubomb said:


> Of course, but only for the under 10000 part, not for the under 15000 regularly part!


I didn't say 'under 15,000 regularly'

I said "_You'd be surprised. I went to Madrid for a game in 2000 and in the group stages(first group) they'd had a sub-10,000 crowd. I saw them play Kiev at home in front of about 40,000. In the previous seasons Real struggled to get decent crowds in the first group stage and a crowd of under 15,000 wasn't uncommon_."

You're twisting my words.

You'd said that Real _always got 40-80,000_ in the CL. I have already proved otherwise.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Iain1974 said:


> I didn't say 'under 15,000 regularly'
> 
> I said "_You'd be surprised. I went to Madrid for a game in 2000 and in the group stages(first group) they'd had a sub-10,000 crowd. I saw them play Kiev at home in front of about 40,000. In the previous seasons Real struggled to get decent crowds in the first group stage and a crowd of under 15,000 wasn't uncommon_."
> 
> ...



They mostly get 40-80,000 in the Champions League.

"under 15,000 wasn't uncommon" - I'm saying that it is very uncommon. Let's see all these under 15000's?


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

bubomb said:


> Rangers, celtic and Spurs ain't bigger.....


Rangers, *C*eltic and Spurs, bubomb.

Get your English sorted - all names start with capital letters.





You guys are all arguing about different things, btw - this will just go round and round in circles until someone's computer explodes and loses by default.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

bubomb said:


> They mostly get 40-80,000 in the Champions League.
> 
> "under 15,000 wasn't uncommon" - I'm saying that it is very uncommon. Let's see all these under 15000's?


No. You said, and I quote _Real have always had 40 - 80000 in the Champions League. Spurs shouldn't be mentioned in the same breath as Barcelona and Real Madrid!!!!_

So only yesterday you refused to accept that Real Madrid have had CL crowds under 40,000. I've already shown you one of 25K. 

Real Madrid 3-0 Olympiakos, attendance *9,000* 26th October 1999.
Real Madrid 3-1 Porto, attendance *27,000* 28th September 1999.

So we see that Real have failed to break 10,000 at least once in the CL. Surely you accept with two others at the 25K mark it's possible that there were others below 15K?


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Iain1974 said:


> No. You said, and I quote _Real have always had 40 - 80000 in the Champions League. Spurs shouldn't be mentioned in the same breath as Barcelona and Real Madrid!!!!_
> 
> So only yesterday you refused to accept that Real Madrid have had CL crowds under 40,000. I've already shown you one of 25K.
> 
> ...



Ok, I'm changing 'always' to 'mostly', what's the big deal? It just a word, I don't spend hours scrutinising my text before I post.

'Real Madrid 3-0 Olympiakos, attendance *9,000* 26th October 1999'

That's not good enough. I can easily say -

'Real Madrid 3-0 Olympiakos, attendance *42,154* 26th October 1999'

and where are all these 'not uncommon' sub 15000 crowds?


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

The Boy David said:


> Rangers, *C*eltic and Spurs, bubomb.
> 
> Get your English sorted - all names start with capital letters.
> 
> ...


I think we should just declare me the winner. Yes, I think that's best.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

bubomb said:


> Ok, I'm changing 'always' to 'mostly', what's the big deal? It just a word, I don't spend hours scrutinising my text before I post.
> 
> 'Real Madrid 3-0 Olympiakos, attendance *9,000* 26th October 1999'
> 
> ...


OK bubomb, you win. Real Madrid ALWAYS get 40-80,000 for champions league games. The 9,000 was clearly a figment of my imagination :rofl:


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Iain1974 said:


> OK bubomb, you win. Real Madrid ALWAYS get 40-80,000 for champions league games. The 9,000 was clearly a figment of my imagination :rofl:


I think it is a figment of your imagination!! Show me a link?

I think you also missed - "I'm changing 'always' to 'mostly'" 

and I repeat, where are all these 'not uncommon' sub 15000 crowds? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

bubomb said:


> I think it is a figment of your imagination!! Show me a link?
> 
> I think you also missed - "I'm changing 'always' to 'mostly'"
> 
> and I repeat, where are all these 'not uncommon' sub 15000 crowds? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Here's one, well under 15,000

http://soccer-europe.com/Archives/UCL/Cl9900/Reports/P1Groupe.html

Let me guess................this won't be good enough?


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Iain1974 said:


> Here's one, well under 15,000
> 
> http://soccer-europe.com/Archives/UCL/Cl9900/Reports/P1Groupe.html
> 
> Let me guess................this won't be good enough?



Well this is a rare event. It appears I was wrong. The last time this happened was on the 14th of April 1984!!

However, I'm not the only one who was wrong. How many home games have Real Madrid played in the Champions League? 60, maybe 70? I think it's fair to class one attendance under 15000 out of 70 games as 'uncommon'. For it not to be 'uncommon', you would need to show me 6 or 7 games where Madrids crowds were under 15000. The same goes for Barcelona when you said crowds under 30000 were not 'uncommon'.

So yes, I was wrong, but so were you.....twice!

I should also add that Madrid have the 2nd highest average football attendances in the world.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

JimB said:


> Yes, I've seen the fawning excuses you've made for Juventus.
> 
> It's interesting, though, that in a marginally different context a few pages back, you stated (rightly, in my opinion) that the only fans that count are those that go to games or who would go to games if tickets weren't so scarce.
> 
> ...



Please read and learn -

http://bianconeri.tripod.com/fans2.html










Spurs have about a million 'fans', but only about 50000 of these will be genuine supporters and they nearly all live in London. Juventus have 11 million 'fans' and at least 200000 of these will be genuine supporters. Unfortunately for Juventus, these supporters are spread out all over Italy and very few of them live in Turin. As a result, most of them will find it impossible to go home games in Turin. Juventus always sell out their away allocation as they have so many genuine supporters spread out over Italy. This huge support is why they are the 2nd biggest club in the world.

and please don't mention Juventus and Spurs in the same sentence. It's offensive to football fans who don't live in mental hospitals.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

bubomb said:


> Well this is a rare event. It appears I was wrong. The last time this happened was on the 14th of April 1984!!
> 
> However, I'm not the only one who was wrong. How many home games have Real Madrid played in the Champions League? 60, maybe 70? I think it's fair to class one attendance under 15000 out of 70 games as 'uncommon'. For it not to be 'uncommon', you would need to show me 6 or 7 games where Madrids crowds were under 15000. The same goes for Barcelona when you said crowds under 30000 were not 'uncommon'.
> 
> ...


I'm not disputing that Real Madrid have good crowds these days. I never disputed that.

However, not so many years ago Reals crowds were patchy at best. Yes, they would get 60K much of the time but I've shown you 3 of below 30K and information on crowds for CL games pre-2000 (the era I'm talking about) is hard to find on the web.

You're right, I was unable to show more than one crowd under 15K. However, I assure you that it hapenned more than once.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Iain1974 said:


> I'm not disputing that Real Madrid have good crowds these days. I never disputed that.
> 
> However, not so many years ago Reals crowds were patchy at best. Yes, they would get 60K much of the time but I've shown you 3 of below 30K and information on crowds for CL games pre-2000 (the era I'm talking about) is hard to find on the web.
> 
> You're right, I was unable to show more than one crowd under 15K. However, I assure you that it hapenned more than once.



Unless you can show me 6 or 7 cases for both Mardid and Barcelona, then you will also be joining the 'wrong' gang. You will also be getting a special double membership for being wrong twice.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

bubomb said:


> > Not being in Europe makes your season irrelevant!!!! Utter nonsense. If that's the case then Spurs should have got 20000 crowds for the last 20 years, as for the last 20 years they have rarely been in Europe or had any chance of qualifying for Europe.
> 
> 
> Erm, English clubs were only allowed back into European competition in 1990. During the five years previously, Spurs would have qualified for Europe on a number occasions. Furthermore, in the past fifteen years, Spurs frequently had a chance of qualifying for Europe up until the final couple of months of the season. That's the nature of football supporters, you see. They are generally of an optimistic nature. The difference between the last fifteen years and post Heysel is that, right from the start of the season, there was no hope of qualifying for Europe. Anyone barring an educationally sub standard chimp should be able to understand the distinction.
> ...


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

bubomb said:


> Please read and learn
> 
> Spurs have about a million 'fans', but only about 50000 of these will be genuine supporters and they nearly all live in London. Juventus have 11 million 'fans' and at least 200000 of these will be genuine supporters. Unfortunately for Juventus, these supporters are spread out all over Italy and very few of them live in Turin. As a result, most of them will find it impossible to go home games in Turin. Juventus always sell out their away allocation as they have so many genuine supporters spread out over Italy. This huge support is why they are the 2nd biggest club in the world.
> 
> and please don't mention Juventus and Spurs in the same sentence. It's offensive to football fans who don't live in mental hospitals.


I know all about Juve, thanks.

But I repeat (and as you said yourself), what's the point of having these "fans" if they never go to home games?

I'm sure that Liverpool and Man Utd could get crowds of 100,000 if they played all their home games in Malaysia, Japan or Thailand. But that's not very realistic, is it? Same rules apply to Juve. You can't have it both ways. Juve are a team from Turin. They have always been a team from Turin. If the fans that "support" them from afar can't be bothered to go to games, then they don't qualify under your own credentials.

End of story.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

bubomb said:


> You have to remember that you claimed Spurs v Arsenal could get an attendance of over a quarter of a million, beating the Brazil v Uruguay 1950 World Cup Final World Record attendance by over 25%, so you can't blame me for presuming you are completely insane!


Err, no I didn't. You can't read.

I said that, for the 1991 FA Cup semi final, Spurs and Arsenal could each have sold their allocations three times over. Since our allocations were about 30,000, that would make a crowd of 180,000. You can disagree all you like but the truth is that:

a) you know little about English football.

b) you know little about north London rivalry.

c) you know little about the particular game in question.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

JimB said:


> bubomb said:
> 
> 
> > Erm, English clubs were only allowed back into European competition in 1990. During the five years previously, Spurs would have qualified for Europe on a number occasions. Furthermore, in the past fifteen years, Spurs frequently had a chance of qualifying for Europe up until the final couple of months of the season. That's the nature of football supporters, you see. They are generally of an optimistic nature. The difference between the last fifteen years and post Heysel is that, right from the start of the season, there was no hope of qualifying for Europe. Anyone barring an educationally sub standard chimp should be able to understand the distinction.
> ...


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

JimB said:


> Err, no I didn't. You can't read.
> 
> I said that, for the 1991 FA Cup semi final, Spurs and Arsenal could each have sold their allocations three times over. Since our allocations were about 30,000, that would make a crowd of 180,000. You can disagree all you like but the truth is that:
> 
> ...


Nope, you claimed over 225000

"Next, consider the three FA Cup semi finals we have played against Arsenal in the past decade and a half. The first two attracted capacity crowds of 75,000 and each team could have sold three times their allocation"

2250000/180000??? Get a grip of yourself man and stop talking shite!.
Seriously, are you mentally ill?

180000 - Grow up!!

I've met some daft football fans in my time, but this guy's in a different league!!

I've never heard such nonsense in all my life!!

England are going to win the World Cup and Spurs play Arsenal in front of a World Record 225000. Seriously - this guy's off his rocker!! I think he genuinely believes some of the stuff he's coming out with!!!

http://www.alan-partridge.co.uk/multimedia/videoclips/imalans01/s01e05/s1e5Mentalst.mpg


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

JimB said:


> I know all about Juve, thanks.
> 
> But I repeat (and as you said yourself), what's the point of having these "fans" if they never go to home games?
> 
> ...


It's not that they can't be bothered, they physically can't go as they live hundreds of miles away. If you have a wife and kids then you cannot bugger off every weekend on a journey of hundreds of miles. You would be gone for the whole weekend. This is asking a bit much. This is why all clubs have a much smaller away support compared to their home support (apart from Juventus for reasons explained). These supporters are still very valuable to Juventus as the money they give to the club and their interest in the club makes Juventus the 2nd biggest club in the world.

Do you not understand? 90% of genuine Spurs supporters live in London and can easily go to home games, 90% of genuine Juventus supporters live hundreds of miles away and so cannot go to home games, and instead go to away games when Juventus are playing within a reasonable distance (Juventus always sell out their away allocation).

If Juventus only had 28000 genuine supporters then they wouldn't be the 2nd biggest club in the world. Think about it!!

I don't think you understand the unique circumstances of Juventus. There is no other club like them. Read the link and learn -

http://bianconeri.tripod.com/fans2.html


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

bubomb said:


> JimB said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry mate, you know nothing about English football if you think all those teams have a chance of European football. How the hell are Newcastle United, Everton or Aston Villa going to get into Europe?
> ...


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

2005 said:


> bubomb said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah funny that becase we're 4th and they're 5th.
> ...


----------



## footballaintforbirds (Jan 15, 2006)

bubomb said:


> 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, well done, above Arsenal for a few weeks. What a big club you are. Forget about the Champions League, forget about winning the League.....being above Arsenal for a few weeks is the highlight of Spurs last decade!!! What a huge club you are!!
> ...


----------



## kingdomca (Apr 14, 2004)

As there is clear evidence that a club like Spurs have a crowd potential that compares very well with the biggest clubs, he obviously had to move the goalposts.

big clubs are now measured by wealth or how much of a league´s TV income they can grab or how often they played in europe etc.

Thats fine and then yes, Juventus and Barcelona are way bigger than spurs because that way of measuring makes it impossible for any nation to have more than 2-3-4 big clubs.
Not all clubs can grab all the TV money and always be in europe.

I am just glad that Spurs claim to being big does not rest with a Juventus situation, which is disastrous to serie A.

Spurs claim to "bigness" lies with a huge number of real fans willing to pay a lot of money to follow their club and that despite that club not winning much.
Thats what I consider a big club.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

There is no evidence that a club like Spurs have a crowd potential that compares very well with the biggest clubs. A newspaper claiming a million people who like Spurs ('like' - not genuinely support), or a guy on a message board claiming crowds of 225000 is not evidence of potential genuine supporters. The only real evidence so far is that Spurs can sellout a 36000 stadium each week. Probably could sell out more, but who knows? I think Spurs could average about 45000 max. Not bad, but not great.

This is getting boring now. I think I have made my opinions clear. I'm moving on, no more from me on the subject. We will have to agree to disagree. Over and out.


----------



## footballaintforbirds (Jan 15, 2006)

bubomb said:


> There is no evidence that a club like Spurs have a crowd potential that compares very well with the biggest clubs. A newspaper claiming a million people who like Spurs ('like' - not genuinely support), or a guy on a message board claiming crowds of 225000 is not evidence of potential genuine supporters. The only real evidence so far is that Spurs can sellout a 36000 stadium each week. Probably could sell out more, but who knows? I think Spurs could average about 45000 max. Not bad, but not great.
> 
> This is getting boring now. I think I have made my opinions clear. I'm moving on, no more from me on the subject. We will have to agree to disagree. Over and out.


You are an utter clown of the higehst order.
Do you not even realise what the population of Greater London is, never mind that of North London ?


----------



## CraigyBhoy1888 (Jan 15, 2006)

bubomb said:


> JimB said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like Arsenal, but in Scotland most fans don't even class Spurs as a rival to Arsenal as the gap is so big. I'm sorry, but your days of being a big club are finished.
> ...


----------



## CraigyBhoy1888 (Jan 15, 2006)

JimB please dont get upset by bubombs comments.

he is in a lot of pain, seeing his beloved rangers are languishing in 4th place in the scottish league.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

CraigyBhoy1888 said:


> bubomb said:
> 
> 
> > do you class celtic as a rival to rangers then, since we are 17 points ahead of rangers ?
> ...


----------



## footballaintforbirds (Jan 15, 2006)

I see that the bubombic plague has infected quite a few threads.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

bubomb said:


> Sorry mate, you know nothing about English football if you think all those teams have a chance of European football. How the hell are Newcastle United, Everton or Aston Villa going to get into Europe?


We were talking generally about the chances of Premiership clubs qualifying for Europe. We weren't specifically talking about this season. And generally, Villa, Newcastle and Everton fans would certainly start every season hoping to qualify for Europe. So, for the last time, the big difference between now and the years immediately after Heysel is that, from 1985-90, there was NO hope of qualifying for Europe - right from kick off on the very first day of the season. I know you're a dim-witted fellow but please, please tell me that you have finally understood the distinction. You surely can't be that obtuse?



> Heysel did not effect attendances. The attendance figures for the 5 year ban and the 5 years after the ban are almost the same.


Heysel most certainly affected attendances in 1985-86 (the season in question). Apart from one or two clubs who were challenging for the league and one or two clubs who had been promoted the previous season, attendances fell at every club. The truth of the matter is that I was there at the time. You weren't. You were barely out of nappies and you were in Scotland.



> You claimed Spurs v Arsenal could get a crowd of over a quater of a million. This highlighted how stupid you are and how little you know about football. You are just a daft fan who thinks his club is massive when everybody can see they are not. You have massive delusions of grandeur.


Sigh. Here we go again. One day, you will learn to read properly. I said that both Spurs and Arsenal could have sold their allocations three times over. Their allocations were about 30,000 each. I'll help you here, since you're clearly incapable: three times 30,000 is 90,000. Two times 90,000 is 180,000. You're telling me that, of the more than one million Spurs fans and more than one million Arsenal fans in the UK and of all the many tens and hundreds of thousands of fans of both clubs throughout the rest of the world, it is utterly inconceivable that 90,000 (a tiny proportion of each club's support) from each club would want to see the biggest north London derby in twenty years?

Let me remind you of the unique circumstances:

1. George Graham's all conquering Arsenal were going for the double. Had they won it, they would have become the first team ever to reach the milestone of two doubles.

2. Spurs had the dark shadow financial meltdown hanging heavily on their shoulders. The semi final wasn't just about a game. It wasn't just about a north London derby. It wasn't just about stopping Arsenal from winning the double. It was about Spurs' very survival.

3. The game was the first ever semi final to be staged at Wembley.

So yes, in the circumstances and given a hypothetical neutral stadium big enough to accomodate every fan from each club who wanted to watch the game, I think it's very possible that 180,000 would have gone.



> I think you also claimed England had a good chance of winning the World Cup!!!!! You simply don't have a clue about football!!


Not true. I said that England have *a chance*. You simply decided to change that to *good chance* to suit your purposes. I'm not surprised that you feel the need to resort to such dishonesty. And if you wish to claim that England have no chance at all, then it is you who knows nothing about football. Or perhaps you were asleep throughout the summer of 2004, when the 1000/1 outsiders, Greece, won Euro 2004 against all expectations? England may be unlikely to progress beyond the quarter finals or semis at best. But I can guarantee you that our odds are considerably shorter than those for Greece before Euro 2004 started.



> Spurs are a nice club with a nice little stadium. That's all they are. The big boys are in Champions League, you can't even get in the UEFA cup. Big clubs win things. Spurs stopped being a big club 25 years ago. Accept it.
> 
> I don't like Arsenal, but in Scotland most fans don't even class Spurs as a rival to Arsenal as the gap is so big. I'm sorry, but your days of being a big club are finished.


I've already conceded that Spurs have had a terrible 15-20 years. But who knows what the coming 15-20 years hold?

Certainly not you.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

JimB said:


> We were talking generally about the chances of Premiership clubs qualifying for Europe. We weren't specifically talking about this season. And generally, Villa, Newcastle and Everton fans would certainly start every season hoping to qualify for Europe. So, for the last time, the big difference between now and the years immediately after Heysel is that, from 1985-90, there was NO hope of qualifying for Europe - right from kick off on the very first day of the season. I know you're a dim-witted fellow but please, please tell me that you have finally understood the distinction. You surely can't be that obtuse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listen mate, i'm a betting man and I could have told you that at the start of the season Newcastle United, Everton and Aston Villa had no hope of European football. As I said (and you ignored), the attendances during the 5 years ban and the 5 years after the ban did not change much. They stayed roughly the same, proving that the European ban did not affect attendances. Look at the Championship - no hope of European football there but still record crowds. What kind of supporter doesn't turn up to the game simply becasue his club can't get into Europe? Did you not turn up because Spurs couldn't get into Europe? Of course not. You go to game whether you can get into Europe or not. Rangers were banned from Europe after we won the Cup Winners Cup, but not one supporter would of not gone to Ibrox because of this. Europe or no Europe, your club is still your club.

I don't know how much you know about football, but It doesn't sound like much. Chelsea will win the league this year as I predicted in July, and will win the league next year and the year after that. England will not win the World Cup either and Spurs will not win the league in the next 15 years. I am 100% confident of these predictions. As my predictions come true, I will refer you back to this post. I know my football - do you? Greece was a one off, the odds of something like that happening again are tiny and it will probably not happen for at least another 50 years.

I should also add that I clearly remember coming home from school and watching Heysel unfold live on TV. I was annoyed as I was looking forward to Liverpool v Juventus and was annoyed by the long delay. I didn't know at this point that people had died and simply wanted the game to get underway. I was 10 years old and regularly went to Ibrox with my friends at this age. It was the normal thing to do at this age in Glasgow.

I didn't even read most your post as the subject is now boring and we are simply repeating ourselves. Why can't you simply agree to disagree?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

bubomb said:


> It's not that they can't be bothered, they physically can't go as they live hundreds of miles away. If you have a wife and kids then you cannot bugger off every weekend on a journey of hundreds of miles. You would be gone for the whole weekend. This is asking a bit much. This is why all clubs have a much smaller away support compared to their home support (apart from Juventus for reasons explained). These supporters are still very valuable to Juventus as the money they give to the club and their interest in the club makes Juventus the 2nd biggest club in the world.


Last I heard, Juve were a club from Turin. They have always been a club from Turin. Right from the very first day that they played football, Turin was their home city. All those Juve "fans" (my heart bleeds for them) who live in the south of Italy, but who decided to support Juve because of their success, either need a geography lesson or they should have supported their local club. We're not talking MK Dons here. Juve didn't suddenly up sticks from southern Italy and move to Turin. If these poor souls (I weep for them) can't get to home games, then they have no one but themselves to blame and they are nothing more than gloryhunters.

And Turin has a metropolitan population of, what, two or three or four million? Frankly, it's very lame to excuse Juve's pathetic crowds by saying that all their supporters live far away. If Juve were as big as you claim they are, then they would have millions of fans in the north of Italy as well.

Contrast Juve with Man Utd. Manchester is often described as belonging to Manchester City. And yet Man Utd have millions of local fans. Furthermore, they also have a vast army of fans who live just as far away from Manchester as Juve's southern Italian fans from Turin. These Utd fans make the sacrifices that you say those Juve fans (bless their little, cotton socks) can't make.

Face it. You're just making excuses for a bunch of gloryhunters. 



> Do you not understand? 90% of genuine Spurs supporters live in London and can easily go to home games, *90% of genuine Juventus supporters* live hundreds of miles away and so cannot go to home games, and instead go to away games when Juventus are playing within a reasonable distance (Juventus always sell out their away allocation).


I would say that no more than 50% of those who attend games at WHL these days live in London. The other 50% come from all over the south east; from the south and west and north; from Wales; from Ireland (north and south); from Scandinavia; from the rest of continental Europe; from Korea. I know of some Spurs fans who fly from Scotland for every home game. I even know of one fan who flies from the USA for nearly every home game. So sorry. I don't accept the excuses that you make for Juve fans.


----------



## footballaintforbirds (Jan 15, 2006)

bubomb said:


> Listen mate, i'm a betting man and I could have told you that at the start of the season Newcastle United, Everton and Aston Villa had no hope of European football. As I said (and you ignored), the attendances during the 5 years ban and the 5 years after the ban did not change much. They stayed roughly the same, proving that the European ban did not affect attendances. Look at the Championship - no hope of European football there but still record crowds. What kind of fan doesn't turn up to the game simply becasue his club can't get into Europe? Did you not turn up becasue Spurs couldn't get into Europe? You go to game whether you are in Europe or not.
> 
> I don't know how much you know about football, but It doesn't sound like much. Chelsea will win the league this year as I predicted in July, and will win the league next year and the year after that. England will not win the World Cup either and Spurs will not win the league in the next 15 years. I am 100% confident of these predictions. As my predictions come true, I will refer you back to this post. I know my football - do you? Greece was a one off, the odds of something like that happening again are tiny and it will probably not happen for at least another 50 years.
> 
> ...


Nobod seems to take this bubonic plague seriously. Not surprising really that he supports such a crumbling institution like the one that will always be 2nd.
The following is a list of things which they claim to boycott. It is very sick but it will give you an insight into the tiny mind of the bubombic plague.
Hun Boycott list 

Aer Lingus - ******, Paddy, Catholic Airline which plays IRA bands on the inflight tannoy system. IRA money-launderers. See Channel 4. 

Aidan McGeady - a Scot who decided to declare for Ireland, even though the we hate the Scottish team anyway

Allied Irish Banks - Provo sympathisers and IRA money launderers - See Guinness. 

Asda - They didn't fly the England flag during the World Cup. Anti-British, unpatriotic traiterous basturts - hanging's too good for them. 

Bagpipes - Jacobite symbol and therefore Papish. Only one step removed from IRA fundrasing. Gaelic, Catholic conspirators. 

Bargain Books - Bargain Books in Braehead !!! Blatantly displaying 10 Men Dead for sale, along with the Tim Pat Coogan IRA History !!!

Barry Ferguson - Traiterous, treacherous bassa. Married to a ******. Turned his back on The Sons Of William. 

BBC - They stopped playing God Save The Queen every night at the end of transmission. 

Billy Connolly - Green beard ? 'Nuff said. ****** sympathiser. Opened the new Stand at Septic Park. Probably gives money to the IRA. No' funny anyway !! 

Boiled tatties- they have to be chips or mash. Only timmy eats boiled tatties

Camcorders - We must not forget our Worshipful Brother, now sadly departed - QC Donald Findlay. All camcorder users are undercover hacks. Gie them a good batterin' - just in case ! 

Cash for Kids (Radio Clyde Xmas Charity) - See Radio Clyde. 

Channel 4 - Employ too many ****s fae Oireland. IRA sympathisers. Too many programmes aboot they Birmingham bommirz an aw therr Paddy Mick sympathisers. Channel 5 for me ! 

Children in Need - See Comic Relief. 

CIS Insurance - They provide insurance cover for Henrik Martian, and some of the other ****s. Strangle them. Ah use 'Churchill' - Churchill god bless him – the last white man to be named Winston !! 

Clover Butter - Saw an advert for Clover butter the other night and they are using that provoluvvin song Wild Rover, straight to the top of the FF list I'd say

Coca Cola - Gave £5k to Sinn Fein – or some other ****** group ?! 

Comic Relief - Gave 5m to a Belfast organisation that may or may not be helping people who may or may not be connected with Sinn Fein. Better boycott is just to be sure. 

Coronation Street - Twice they played 'The Fields Of Athenry' on their St Patrick's Day programme, with Karen McDonald saying "This is a top tune !". 

Daily Record - Blatant anti-Ranjers bias. Never trust a fekkin' hack ! 

Darren Clarke - He has just draped himself in that Rhebel Rag, a Disgrace to his People
David Bowie - said something that sounded a bit like a muffled 'chukky arla'. Looks like a poof anyway, so can't be a Proddy. Wan o his eyes is green an' aw !! 

Derek Johnstone - Uncle Tom. House ****. Another ex-bear who now bites the hand that fed him. Is he in your Ludge ?? - If so, have a word with your GM. Blackball the fat one ! 

Dermot Desmond - must be a high profile member of the IRA security council seeing that he is a shareholder in Celtic and is Irish.

Duffer Of St George - They made Ireland World Cup shirts. ****** money-laundering, terrorist, bomb-making, gun-runners. See O'Briens. 

Eddie Irvine see Dermot Desmond 

EA Sports - They have Martin O'Squeel on the front of their new football game. More ****** conspirators - not happy with taking over the world they want to pollute cyberspace as well 

FIFA - Fekkin Irish ****** Association. Gave an award tae aw thame Dole-ite, scroungin' ****** hooligans. 

George Lucas / Star Wars - Anyone fighting for a Republic against an Empire deserves to die. Another closet American, ******, Paddy conspirator. 

Girls Aloud - Nadine Coyle is a Tim. Always thought she was the ugliest of the lot - prefer the ginger one myself. Spice Girls were better anyway - wee Gerri always wore the colours !! Rule Brittania ! WATP.

Glasgow City Council - Taig councillors and a ****** Lord Provost. Need I say more ? Maist o thame watch the mhankies. Payin' yir Poll Tax buys Septic Season Tickets fur they basturts ! 

Graham Norton - Gay. Irish. Need I say more ? Probably a closet paedo, priest, terrorist, gun-runner ?!! 

Guinness - See Duffer Of St George & Next. Don't pay for Irish bombs !! Same goes fur that Murphy's ****e an' aw ! Buy a good Proddy beer like Skol, or, McEwans Lager or somethin' ! 

Islam / Hinduism / Sikhism - All of them [and I mean every single goddam last one of them] is hell bent on destroying the peace loving nation of Isreal. Always trying to hurt that nice fella Sharon - bloody nice bloke. 

ITV - See STV. Too many ****** lovin' Pakkies for me ! 

JRR Tolkien - All we ever hear about are Orcs. Bassa. ****** conspirator to make us look bad. WATP w**k.

Madonna – has recorded the Fields of Athenrye

Mark Hateley - Uncle Tom. House ****** who stabs the Sons Of William in the back every week. A disgrace to The Cross Of St George. Think he played in Papist Italy, did he not ? Explains a lot. 

McDonalds - They sponsor the Family Section at Septic Park. More contributions for the terrorists. Buying burgers buys guns !! Burger King are more royal anyway ! 

Next - Owned by a dirty Taig - another dead-cert IRA contributor. Buying suits buys detonators and fertiliser. 

Nicky Campbell - ........................on Radio 5 Live this morning Nicky was talking about all the lovely old buildings in Athens. He described an old ruin and stated that

"That was one was built the last time Rangers done anything in Europe"
North Lanarkshire Council - Bent ****** Taigs. Every last one of them. 

Nuno Capucho - a basturtin' Taig, ****** who only came to The Gers tae try an' make us look daft. A Papist conspirator who tried to demolish us fae the inside - but Big Eck saw through him. No Surrender ya ****** Portuguese monkey. We saw through that wee ****** Arteta an' aw.

The NYPD - Some of them once played in a pipe band that welcomed Gerry Adams to New York. They therefore deserved to die in 9/11.

O'Briens Sandwich Shops - Irish sounding and therefore a dead-cert to be a major IRA contributor. Buying sandwiches buys bombs. Save yir cash and go to Greggs – nice blue and white shop with a good proddy sounding name. 

O'Neills - "Irish" chain store pubs for the terrorists to plot in - See Guinness. 

Persil - Irish Actors and hooped jerseys in their adverts. Subliminal ****** advertising, trying to corrupt our Protestant country. 

Radio Clyde - They employ Tims. They also employs ex-Rangers players but these can be filed under 'U' for Uncle Tom. 

Radio Scotland - They employ James Traynor who is sometimes less than complimentary towards the Sons Of William on his phone-in show. Shut yir ears tae thurr anti-Rangers pish. Five Live for me !!! 

Richard Jobson's film - 16 Years of Alcohol - features The Fields of Athenry within the first five minutes. It stars Kevin McKidd as the central character.

From this, we can add not only this film, but the Skids, the film Trainspotting, and the entire works of Irvine Welsh (he's a well-known papish Rangers-hater anyway) to the boycott list.

Ryanair - Irish run Taig company. Only a matter of time before they start charging "proddies" more than "kaffliks"...... 

Ryder Cup - Fields of Athenrye, YNWA,
Is nothing sacred from Timmy and his songs??

Safeway - Their Papist staff wore sombreros on UEFA Cup Final in Seville day. 

Santa Claus - Sordid Papist. Auld ****** poof !! 

Scotland - The epicentre of the worldwide Taig / Provo / Anti-Protestant conspiracy. All echelons of society are now infilatrated. 

Setanta – Micky, ******, Dubliner, Provo propagandists who pollute the airwaves from Oireland. Goes without saying where your money goes when you subscribe to these terrorists. Watch the highlights on ITV instead.

Simple Minds - Taigs and Provos. See U2. What else do they hide in those big lorries ? Guns an' bombs - nae doubt aboot it !!! 

'Singing in the Rain' - Gene Kelly gave 30 grand to the Stickies [Official IRA] Hope the auld Tarrier got fekkin' soaked !! 

South Lanarkshire Council - See North Lanarkshire Council. 

St 'Anybody' - Papist, ****** bassas. See Santa Claus. 

Strathclyde Police - Discriminate against Prods just enjoying a drink and some traditional music at The walk. Never arrest the ******s though. ****s - boot the c***ts oot the ludge, ah say !! No Surrender ya mhanky polis' basturts !! 

STV - Thrust 'The Bhoys From Seville' programme down the throats of a good Protestant country. 

Texas - Charlene ? Is that no a Taig name ? Look like ****s. Boycott them jist in case 

Travis - May or may not be Taigs. Better boycott just to be on the safe side. Look like ******s anyway ! 

The Bank of Scotland - Threatnin' tae pull the plug oan the Gerz. Shut doon aw yir accounts wae them - feckin hoormaisturz !! 

The Church of England - Wrong type of Proddy. Probably merried tae ****s or summit !! 

The City of New York - Full of tin rattlers, bead-rattlers, Italians, Oirish, IRA fund-raisers & sympathisers. Home to Martin Galvin, Noraid & Coca Cola. 9/11 was just god's way of paying them back. Probably good Proddy Arabs that done them in !! Allah wiz a Brother !! 

The Conservative Party - Not True Blue enough these days. Bring back Maggie - she'd deal with the ******s and the blacks, and the scroungers, and the asylum-seekers, and the terrorists, and the homeless, and the criminals. 
The Country of Ireland - The root of all evil. Sordid, Papist, terrorist loving scum - every last one of them. Except the Shankill of course. 

The Country of Italy - Papists. 

The Country of France - Papish. 

The Country of Poland - Birthplace of the Anti-Christ. 

The Country of Spain - Papish. 

The Evening Times - They employ Tims. 

The Guardian - Leftist, Pinko etc, and employ that ****** ****-licker that does the online commentary for Radio Snyde [Peter Martin] Also the references to Ibrox as Mordor, Castle Greyskull etc. No Surrender ya ****** monkeys !! 

The Herald - They employ Graham Spiers. A closet Tim, who questions the genius of Lord Murray

The Labour Party - Full of ******s, Republicans and assorted ne'er do wells, and Republican sympathisers. 

The Liberal Democrats - HA HA HA HA HA. Lefty Papist Provo wannabes. 

The NYFD - See NYPD 

The NYPD - Some of them once played in a pipe band that welcomed Gerry Adams to New York. They therefore deserved to die in 9/11. 

The Roman Catholic Church - Run by the devil. Administered by Peado's. Blindly followed by ****s, Provos, Taigs, Councillors, and Cannibals. Be afraid brothers, be very afraid !!! 

The SNP - 'Nationalist' ? Isn't Gerry Adams one of them ? Must be linked then. Mair ****** chookters !! 

The Scotsman - See Evening Times. The Sports Editor [Martin Hannan] is 'wan o them'. 

The Scottish Parliament - Employs Taigs and gies free hooses tae the Pakkies, and the Paddies. See Scottish Socialist Party. 

The Scottish Socialist Party - Rosie Kane & Tommy Sheridan - ****** *** sympathisers.Always trying tae get the blacks and the queue-jumpers new c**ncil hooses before the Proddies. No surrender tae the Pakkie ******s ! 

The Sun - Can't think for a minute why - but ban the basturts anyway. Too fekkin gobby. 

UEFA - Ugly Effin ****** Assosciation. See FIFA and aw they Dole-ite, scroungin' hooligan ******s that they gave an award tae. Probably somethin' tae dae wae that baldy wee Pope basturt - a fekkin' inside job, that's whit it wuz !! 

U2 - Taigs and Provos. See Allied Irish Bank. What else do they smuggle in those big crates, eh ??! 'Sunday Bloody Sunday' - This song is not a rebel song. Whit the fekk is it then, a fekkin' nursery rhyme ?!!!! No Surrender ya basturts !!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

CraigyBhoy1888 said:


> JimB please dont get upset by bubombs comments.
> 
> he is in a lot of pain, seeing his beloved rangers are languishing in 4th place in the scottish league.


Oh, don't worry, mate.

I'm not upset.

I actually find him rather an amusing, little diversion. Every so often when someone like bubomb rears his head, it reminds me how inferior people like him are!


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

JimB said:


> Oh, don't worry, mate.
> 
> I'm not upset.
> 
> I actually find him rather an amusing, little diversion. Every so often when someone like bubomb rears his head, it reminds me how inferior people like him are!


You're getting desperate if you are having to tag team with that moron. As for 'inferior' - get a grip mate and grow up.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

JimB said:


> Last I heard, Juve were a club from Turin. They have always been a club from Turin. Right from the very first day that they played football, Turin was their home city. All those Juve "fans" (my heart bleeds for them) who live in the south of Italy, but who decided to support Juve because of their success, either need a geography lesson or they should have supported their local club. We're not talking MK Dons here. Juve didn't suddenly up sticks from southern Italy and move to Turin. If these poor souls (I weep for them) can't get to home games, then they have no one but themselves to blame and they are nothing more than gloryhunters.
> 
> And Turin has a metropolitan population of, what, two or three or four million? Frankly, it's very lame to excuse Juve's pathetic crowds by saying that all their supporters live far away. If Juve were as big as you claim they are, then they would have millions of fans in the north of Italy as well.
> 
> ...


More rubbish. You simply don't understand Juventus. If they were gloryhunters then why would they go to away games regardless of how Juventus are playing? If they were gloryhunters then why would they pour money into Juventus regardless of how Juventus are playing? Juventus are not a Turin club - Juventus IS Italy - that's why they are the 2nd biggest club in the world!. Please read the link. Juventus are a club with very unique circumstances. Why would I make excuses for them? I don't support them.

http://bianconeri.tripod.com/fans2.html

50% of Spurs fans come from outside London? - utter mince. How the hell would you know anyway? Did you ask all 33000? Every club has the odd fan who flys in from abroad, but that doesn't change the fact that the vast majority live in the city where there club plays (apart from Juventus, for reasons explained). Why would anybody outside London support Spurs? they're crap!!

I know it must be hard living in Arsenals massive shadow, but please, try to remain dignified!!

This is my final post on this now very boring subject, we are just repeating ourselves.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

bubomb said:


> > Listen mate, i'm a betting man and I could have told you that at the start of the season Newcastle United, Everton and Aston Villa had no hope of European football.
> 
> 
> Yet again, you misunderstand the essence of an argument (a bad habit you should really address). Firstly, I repeat, we're not just talking about this season. Secondly, it's not a question of what a betting man thinks. We're talking about what fans think and what would encourage them to go to games. And, at the beginning of each season, the fans of the clubs mentioned would certainly hope to make a decent stab at European qualification. Perhaps a neutral might smile at their optimism but that's the nature of being a fan.
> ...


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

bubomb said:


> More rubbish. You simply don't understand Juventus. If they were gloryhunters then why would they go to away games regardless of how Juventus are playing? If they were gloryhunters then why would they pour money into Juventus regardless of how Juventus are playing? Juventus are not a Turin club - Juventus IS Italy - that's why they are the 2nd biggest club in the world!


So Juve have no fans in the north of Italy, in and around Turin? If Juve can sell out the San Siro in Milan, then those same fans have no excuse for not going to games in Turin, which isn't so very far away from Milan.

Sorry, your excuses won't wash. Part time fans.



> *50% of Spurs fans come from outside London? - utter mince. How the hell would you know anyway?* Did you ask all 33000? Every club has the odd fan who flys in from abroad, but that doesn't change the fact that the vast majority live in the city where there club plays (apart from Juventus, for reasons explained).


How the hell would you know that they don't?

Huge numbers of Spurs fans live all over the south east, outside London - particularly in Essex and Hertfordshire. I think I'm in more than a slightly better position to know what I'm talking about than you. I wouldn't presume to tell you the demographic make up of Rangers' support.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

JimB said:


> bubomb said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again, you misunderstand the essence of an argument (a bad habit you should really address). Firstly, I repeat, we're not just talking about this season. Secondly, it's not a question of what a betting man thinks. We're talking about what fans think and what would encourage them to go to games. And, at the beginning of each season, the fans of the clubs mentioned would certainly hope to make a decent stab at European qualification. Perhaps a neutral might smile at their optimism but that's the nature of being a fan.
> ...


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

I have bad news and good news. Bad new is for the Liverpool fans I have a ticket for the game at weekend. The good news for United fans is every game I have been to this season, United have scored 3 or more goals. They include teams like Wigan and Bolton and they arnt easy teams to beat.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

bubomb said:


> JimB said:
> 
> 
> > What an arrogant **** you are - You are such a **** that I now want Arsenal to continue to pump Spurs. Well done - you just made another person want Arsenal to thrash Spurs!!
> ...


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

2005 said:


> bubomb said:
> 
> 
> > And you have made two people want to support Celtic and want Rangers finish 4th :|
> ...


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

bubomb said:


> 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Any Londoner supporting celtic must be off his head when you consider what irish republican terrorist groups have done to London. Only last week 2 celtic players were caught on video at an IRA party!! It was big news in Scotland. The party was held in the Clanree Hotel in Letterkenny, which is owned by an IRA terrorist. It is often used for IRA fund raising events. Hartson and Pearson are the 2 players involved. celtic director Brian Quinn was also present (at 14 seconds you can clearly see Stephen Pearson, on the far right, shout IRA). celtic have confirmed that the 2 players were present at this party and that the 2 players are the ones in the video, but celtic deny they took part in sectarian chanting. Make up your own mind -
> ...


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

2005 said:


> bubomb said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you are saying why did you think I put the :| basically what I was implying is what you said is childish that is all. Anyway please whatever you do, do not bring up the IRA I have bad feeling that someone will read that and there willl be a political arguement.
> ...


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Tottenham have unveiled the new badge and I like it  

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/article.asp?hlid=355069


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

2005 said:


> Tottenham have unveiled the new badge and I like it
> 
> http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/article.asp?hlid=355069


I always said WHL was full of cocks


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

I don't have a link.

But this was in an article on Eurposport.fr 3/4 days ago.


Stadium Filling % in Europe.

Italy: 55%
Spain : 74%
France: 74%
Germany: 84%
England: 95%


Make of that what you will.


Germany have built their stadiums too big prehaps?


----------



## Toadboy (Nov 10, 2002)

I'd say Germany have it about right.

English football is squeezing the fans and due to the problems getting hold of tickets etc. a generation or more will leave the game. This won't be felt straight away but look at the demographics of football crowds, particulary the clubs who sell out week in week out - males aged 30-45 in the main. 

There's no slack, no room for kids, gangs of lads etc.

No other commercial operation would operate, flat out, full time at 95% capacity, once you go above 80% you expand or ultimately you'll expire or be taken over as you'll end up disapointing your regular patrons while leaving a space in the market for your competitors.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

A special big cherrio to all the Spurs fans from all the Fulham supporters.

Thanks for coming! :cheers:


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Toadboy said:


> I'd say Germany have it about right.
> 
> English football is squeezing the fans and due to the problems getting hold of tickets etc. a generation or more will leave the game. This won't be felt straight away but look at the demographics of football crowds, particulary the clubs who sell out week in week out - males aged 30-45 in the main.
> 
> ...


One advanmatge of this is I'd guess is that it counters the media bias to the prem as people end up supporting smaller local clubs they can actually hope to see. I know many people who have a prem "favorite" and also a smaller club they actually go to watch relaviely regularly.

I'm not really convinced by the argument that clubs are limating supply to keep prices high as when they build new stadiums they are almost always much larger than the old ones. To get digustingly economic I'd say prices have risen because the middle class market has increased while the overall market for any club will still be limated to a group with very high brand loyalty.

While teens and tweenty somethings without much income have definately been squeezed out of the game I'd disagree about kids as I see far more families at Palace now than I did 15 years ago.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

BobDaBuilder said:


> A special big cherrio to all the Spurs fans from all the Fulham supporters.
> 
> Thanks for coming! :cheers:


I think Fulham have got a fantastic home record 8 wins still after watching the game I wasn't happy with the way Rasiak played he was truly awful and that fvcking CVNT Helderson deserves the round of applause of the week for doing his mission "wind up Dawson as much as you can so he gets sent off" apart from that I was impressed by Fullham it has become a bit of a fortress Craven Cottage. It was annoying not having Mido, Davids, Lee and Lonnon getting injured but we signed Murphy I think he is a good player shame to see Brown go but I wish him the best of luck at Fulham.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

*C. A. Juventus*

Team from São Paulo Brazil, created by Italians who migrate to SP. They decide to make an homenage for the two teams of turin: Torino (with the color) and Juventus with the name. This is the very and old traditional stadium of São Paulo. Estádio da Javari

Nome Oficial: Estádio Conde Rodolfo Crespi 

Capacidade: 9.000 

Inauguração: 11/11/1929 

Proprietário: Clube Atlético Juventus 

Dimensões: 105m x 69,30m


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

You just don't get it do you?

Where the **** did I ever say that you don't deserve to win it?

I just said it's a personal thing - I don't want Arsenal to win it.

They're a fantastic team and I respect them a lot - and love the football they play and after Liverpool, I would probably root for them to win any other competition (FA Cup, Carling Cup etc) - but *NOT* the European Cup.


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> You just don't get it do you?
> 
> Where the **** did I ever say that you don't deserve to win it?
> 
> ...


Because you would then be at risk of not needing to support Liverpool anymore and it would show you what type of supporter you are!!

Nah only Kiddin Bruv!!!


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

idlewild said:


> Well done Bigot, you took the bait.
> 
> It's good to see you do at least have one close groupee on here.


errr I dont want to sound like a dumbass, but wats a 'bigot'? first time I am hearing of such a word.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Durbsboi said:


> errr I dont want to sound like a dumbass, but wats a 'bigot'? first time I am hearing of such a word.


It means racist.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

Durbsboi said:


> errr I dont want to sound like a dumbass, but wats a 'bigot'? first time I am hearing of such a word.



Bigot - a person obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices
Racist - a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent

They're subtly different. But usually a person who is one is also the other. But not by default.

Bubomb for example was much more of a bigot than a racist.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

thanx for that, dont understand this english slang


----------



## Keanu Reeves (Apr 13, 2006)

Durbsboi said:


> errr I dont want to sound like a dumbass, but wats a 'bigot'? first time I am hearing of such a word.


The word 'bigot' is a word often used by real bigots to accuse innocent people and silence them in the hope of turning the attention away from their own faults and bigotry, and to help them gain financial/political power. It Scotland, the word 'bigot' basically means Catholics hating Protestants and Protestants hating Catholics. Outside of Scotland, few understand the history, religion or culture of Scotland, and so their ignorance leads them to accuse people of being a 'bigot', when in fact they are not bigots at all. 

Recently, some idiots on this forum accused a Rangers fan of being a 'bigot' because he posted pictures that showed celtic park in a bad light. What these morons failed to realise that this was no more than healthy rivalry (just like Man United/Man City etc) and was in no way 'bigoted'. Their ignorance and lack of education on Scotland lead them to immediately call someone a bigot because they cannot understand any aspect of Glasgow/Scottish culture.


----------



## Keanu Reeves (Apr 13, 2006)

2005 said:


> It means racist.



No it doesn't. More ignorance being shown i'm afraid. I can be a bigot and not a racist. This is why you have two different words.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

A bigot is OK is ignorance but my experiances is it mainly being racism but it isn't all the time racist so silly me.

Anyway!

Moving on from the meaning of a word to the subject that this thread was created for RIVALRIES!


----------



## Socrates (Oct 20, 2005)

Which is the most over rated product: the English Premiership or the Champions League?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Socrates said:


> Which is the most over rated product: the English Premiership or the Champions League?


don't you get tired? are you so insecure?


----------



## Fillet Tower (Jan 5, 2006)

Socrates said:


> Which is the most over rated product: the English Premiership or the Champions League?


Neither. Both hugely under rated in my opinion.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

^^Yeh have to agree, 
& fillet Tower please change your name & picture, you making me hungry,................uh need KFC...............:eat:

But still think the English Prem is one of the if not the best league in the world.
Next season is gonna be a cracker with most of the top teams hitting form.


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

Durbsboi said:


> ^^Yeh have to agree,
> & fillet Tower please change your name & picture, you making me hungry,................uh need KFC...............:eat:
> 
> But still think the English Prem is one of the if not the best league in the world.
> Next season is gonna be a cracker with most of the top teams hitting form.


No Kidding. 

POMPEY
POMPEY
POMPEY
POMPEY


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

but wtf does this have to do with stadia?


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

*King agrees four-year Spurs deal* 

Tottenham captain Ledley King has signed a new four-year contract with the White Hart Lane club. 
The 25-year-old England central defender's current deal had been due to expire at the end of next season. 

"The new deal has taken a while to sort out, but there was never any question about me staying," he told the Stellar Group website. 

"I want to continue captaining this club in what is hopefully going to be a very successful period." 

Reports in February had suggested King had rejected an initial offer, although team boss Martin Jol had insisted throughout his club skipper would remain at White Hart Lane past 2008. 

King is out for the rest of the season after fracturing a bone in his foot and faces a fitness battle to make England's World Cup squad. 

But whatever the outcome, he insisted he already has half an eye on next season and the guarantee of European football. 

"We are obviously desperate to get fourth spot and make the Champions League next season, but even if we miss out, it has still been our best season for quite some time," he said. 

"We will have European football at White Hart Lane whatever and that is something we should be guaranteeing every year. 

"We have a great squad of players who are young, hungry and want to win things. We also have a great manager who has given us a lot of confidence and belief in the way we play." 












Singing we've got Ledley at the back,
Singing we've got Ledley at the back,
Singing we've got Ledley,
We've got Ledley
We've got Ledley at the back!!!

:dance: 

Over the moon!!

Lennon, Keano, King all on new 4 year deals with Dawson on a 5 year deal things are looking good :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Why the hell is this thread still open?



jmancuso said:


> This section should be limited to discussions about Stadiums and Sport Arenas, nothing else.


----------



## MancDave (Oct 26, 2005)

Old Trafford (Man Utd) 76,000
Old Trafford (Cricket) 30,000
City Of Manchester Stadium (Man City) 48,500
Reebok Stadium (Bolton Wanders) 28,723
JJB Stadium (Wigan Athletics & Wigan Warriors) 25,000
Gigg Lane (Bury FC & FC United) 11,840
The Pavilion (Salford City Reds) 11,363
City Of Salford Stadium (Planning) (Salford City Reds) 20,000
Edgeley Park (Sale Sharks & Stockport County Fc) 11,000
M.E.N Arena 19,500-22,500
G-Mex 10,000
Velodrome 2,000-6,000
Commonwealth Pool 2,500-6,000


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Is it just me or does Metrodome resemble BC Place?


----------



## Seth Gecko (May 23, 2006)

Its just you.


----------



## MâF (Mar 29, 2006)

Carlos Tartiere, Oviedo, SPAIN


----------



## Malso (Jul 24, 2006)

St Marys  (southampton) but i dont support them; they're draw specialists, bore bore bore.

i support a London team :cheers:


----------



## Abdi (Jul 26, 2006)

ASHBURTON GROVE










WHITE HART LANE


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

St Andrews, home of Birmingham City



















Villa Park, home of Aston Villa



















The Hawthorns, home of West Bromich Albion



















Bescot Stadium, home of Walsall










Alexander Athletics Stadium


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Rogers Centre:



















And soon enough NSS:


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hercules Alicante 15 minutes by car

























Elche CF 15 minutes by car


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

2005 said:


> Stadiums that are in your area or at least a 20 min car journey away.


That covers every stadium on the planet


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Depends how fast you drive, lol.

Raith Rovers
Starks Park - 10,104



















Kirkcaldy Rugby Football Club
Beveridge Park - 500(ish)










Fife Flyers
Fife Ice Arena (2,500)



















East Fife
Bayview (3,200)










Cowdenbeath
Central Park (5,268)










Dunfermline (aka Scumfermline )
East End Park (12,510)


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Old Trafford Football and Cricket grounds. 
Altrincham FC ground
Sale Sharks old ground still used by someone teams no idea who.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Beaver Stadium (110,000) - 2 minute drive










Medlar Field at Lubrano Park (6,000) - 2 minute drive










Bryce Jordan Center (16,000) - 2 minute drive



















Rec Hall (7,000) - 4 minute drive


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Sun Devil Stadium - 10 minutes:








Chase Field - 25 minutes:








(Didn't know Mountain Dew was once a sponsor!)
Cardinals Stadium - 45 minutes:


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Wengisco (Sep 6, 2006)

viking stadion, 16 500


----------



## Wengisco (Sep 6, 2006)

viking stadion, 16 500


----------



## Wengisco (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## Wengisco (Sep 6, 2006)

Viking stadion 16 500
[http://www.vikinghordene.com/index/media/nov04/stadion6.jpg]


----------



## DeMaFrost (Jun 25, 2004)

Soldier Field home of the first place 6-0 Chicago Bears

























Wrigley Field home of bad baseball and my sad sad passion, the Chicago Cubs

















United Center, home of the up and coming Chicago Bulls and the perpetually miserable Chicago Blackhawks

















US Cellular Field, home of the 2005 World Series Champion White Sox (boo)

































Look we care about soccer! Toyota Park, home of the soon to be MLS champion Chicago Fire

















Allstate Arena, home of Chicago Wolves hockey, Chicago Rush Arena Football and the DePaul University Blue Demons Men's Basketball team

































UIC Pavillion, home of the WNBA Chicago Sky, and UIC Flames athletics









Ryan Field, home of the Northwestern Wildcats football team

Also not included is Welsh-Ryan Arena, home of Northwestern basketball

There are a couple more, but I've arleady posted way too many big pictures.


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

DeMaFrost said:


> Look we care about soccer! Toyota Park, home of the soon to be MLS champion Chicago Fire


Tell us more about this place. Seems like the only place with any atmosphere in that city of Chicago.


----------



## Carter (Oct 14, 2002)

Willem II stadium Tilburg 2 minute drive.









Philips stadium Eindhoven 20 minute drive.









Rat Verlegh Stadium Breda, 15 minute driver.









Ice stadium tilburg, 5 minute drive:









Eindhoven also has an Icehockey stadium but I cannot find a picture.

Swimstadium Eindhoven, 20 minute drive


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Go Crazy - List all your city's sports venues*

It seems as if many enjoy listing their city's respective sports venues and stadia...so here it is...go wild...mention each arena, even debate which city has the best arenas (whether they are used or not is not an issue)...go WILD..not too many images and please no high res pics...just some good lists...heck..if you want to discuss sports culture go ahead.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Crazy thread!

Anyways, here's San Diego:

NFL- Qualcomm Stadium- 72,000









MLB- Petco Park- 46,000









Indoor Arena- Cox Arena- 12,000









Indoor Arena- San Diego Sports Arena- 12,000









Horse Racing- Del Mar Thoroughbred Club- 44,000


----------



## dunwyn (Mar 15, 2006)

Flemington Racecourse (Horse Racing) 130,000 
Melbourne Cricket Ground 100,000 
Albert Park F1 Circuit 80,000 (temporary) 
Telstra Dome 56,000 
Caulfield Racecourse (Horse Racing) 46,000 
Calder Park Raceway (Motor Racing) 44,000 
Optus Oval (Princes Park) 35,000 used for training 
Moonee Valley (Horse Racing) 30,000 
Victoria Park 27,000 not used 
Moorabbin Oval 27,000 used for training 
Whitten Oval 25,000 used for training 
Olympic Park 20,000 
Rod Laver Arena 15,000 indoor/outdoor 
Bob Jane Stadium 14,000 
Vodafone Arena 10,800 indoor/outdoor
Sidney Myer Music Bowl 40,000 needs to be included though mainly used for concerts.

There is lots more suburban ovals/fields and arenas for all types of codes of sport. This list is far from exhausted but shows the main ones

Some one else can produce a better list for Melbourne.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

dunwyn said:


> Flemington Racecourse (Horse Racing) 130,000
> Melbourne Cricket Ground 100,000
> Albert Park F1 Circuit 80,000 (temporary)
> Telstra Dome 56,000
> ...


Don't forget the stately granduer of Kooyong Tennis Center, the National Hockey Center, or Croydon's world famous Silcock Reserve (2 seats, a bit of standing, don't eat the pies).


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Okay, I'll repost this list here. greater Los Angeles Area.

UCLA Bruins Pasadena Rose Bowl Stadium 92 542 1922 all-seater 

Race-use Fontana California Speedway 92 109 1997 all-seater 

USC Trojans Los Angeles L.A. Memorial Coliseum 92 000 1923 all-seater 

Horse-Racing use Arcadia Santa Anita Park 85 000 1934 26 000 

L.A. Dodgers Los Angeles Dodger Stadium 56 000 1962 all-seater 

L.A. Angels of Anaheim Anaheim Angel Stadium 45 050 1966 all-seater 

Horse racing Hollywood Park 80,000

Los Angeles Galaxy and Chivas Carson Home Depot Center 27 000 2003 all-seater 

Horse racing and auto racing Pomona Fairplex 10,000

East L.A. College Los Angeles Weingart Stadium 22 355 1951 all-seater 

horseracing Los Alamitos Racetrack 19,000 

Los Angeles Lakers, Clippers, Kings and Sparks Los Angeles STAPLES Center 19 060 1999 all-seater

Basketball, hockey Los Angeles Sports Area 20,000 

Anaheim Ducks Anaheim Honda Center 17 174 1993 all-seater 

Hilmer Lodge Stadium Mt. San Antonio College track and field 15,000 

UCLA Bruins Los Angeles Pauley Pavilion 12 800 1965 all-seater 

UCLA Los Angeles Tennis center 5,800 

Long Beach Ice Dogs Long Beach Long Beach Arena 11 200 1962 all-seater 

UCLA Drake Stadium Track and Field 11,000

USC Trojans Los Angeles Galen Center 10 258 2006 all-seater

Fullerton State Titans Fullerton Titan Stadium 10 000 1992 all-seater 

Citrus stadium Citrus college football 10,000 

Santa Ana Dons Santa Ana Santa Ana Bowl 8 500 - all-seater 

Tennis-use Carson The Home Depot Center 8 000 2003 all-seater 

Basketball-use Anaheim Convention Center 7 400 1967 all-seater 

Indoor Sports Los Angeles Grand Olympic Auditorium 7 007 1932 all-seater 

Orange County Crush Costa Mesa Fairgrounds G'stand Arena 7 000 - all-seater

S.M. College Corsairs Santa Monica Corsair Stadium 6 600 1955 all-seater 

R. Cucamonga Quakes R. Cucamonga The Epicenter 6 570 1993 all-seater 

Multi-use Los Angeles Shrine Auditorium 6 300 1926 - 

Multi-use Pico Rivera Pico Rivera Sports Arena 6 250 1978 all-seater 

Multi-use Universal City Gibson Amphitheatre 6 092 1972 all-seater 

Valley College Monarchs Studio City Monarch Stadium 6 000 1951 all-seater

Bren events center Irvine basketball, volleyball 5,000

Cal Poly Pomona Kellogg gymnasium basketball 4,700

Montclair Cavaliers Montclair Montclair H.S. Stadium 5 000 - all-seater 

USA CSUSB Coyotes San Bernardino Arrowhead Credit Union Park 5 000 1996 - 
Inland Empire 66ers San Bernardino Arrowhead Credit Union Park 5 000 1996 -

Long Beach State 49ers Long Beach Walter Pyramid 5 000 1994 all-seater 

L.A. Golden Eagles Los Angeles Jesse Owens Stadium 5 000 - all-seater 

Northridge State Matadors Northridge Matador Track Stadium 5 000 - nil 

Home depot center tennis 8,000

Los Angeles Equestrian Center Equidome 4,000 

Gersten Pavilion, LMU Volleyball, basketball, gymnastics, etc, 4,500

Home depot Velodrome cycling 2,500 

I left out all the little stadia under 3,000 seats and haven't mentioned the aquatic, sailing or sculling facilities, the golf courses, or the local ski areas. We also have major beach volleyball facilities, a couple of surfing competitions, and the X-games. Would you like me to post photos? I'm afraid I will overwhelm the board if I posted photos of all of them.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

I wont even embarrass myself and my city in this thread...


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

svs said:


> Okay, I'll repost this list here. greater Los Angeles Area.
> 
> UCLA Bruins Pasadena Rose Bowl Stadium 92 542 1922 all-seater
> 
> ...



thanks SVS, i was gonna do this too, but you beat me too it. good list.


----------



## 3SPIRES (Dec 14, 2006)

*Coventry, UK*

Football - Ricoh Arena - 32,500 all-seater










Speedway - Coventry Stadium - c.20,000










Rugby - Butts Stadium - 4,000 all-seater (plans for 10,000)










Ice Hockey - Skydome - 3,000 all-seater










Thats all i'm afraid hno:


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

svs said:


> Okay, I'll repost this list here. greater Los Angeles Area.
> 
> UCLA Bruins Pasadena Rose Bowl Stadium 92 542 1922 all-seater
> 
> ...


And how many of these are on the Westside? Hmmm? 

j/k - LA roolz. 2016, baby!!!!


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

These are the professional and Division 1 collegiate facilities in Minneapolis and St Paul. This does not include the universties' baseball, softball or aquatic centers

Within Minneapolis itself:
Hubert H Humphrey Metrodome 1982
Football (Vikings, Gophers) 64,384
Baseball (Twins, MLB) 45,423
all-seater, 97 suites, 300 terrace box seats

























Target Center 1990
Timberwolves, Basketball, NBA 20,500
all-seater, 72 suites, 148 club seats









Williams Arena 1928
Gophers Basketball 14,625
seats and bleachers, 19 suites

















Mariucci Arena 1993
Gophers Hockey 10,000
all-seater 18 suites, 220 club seats

















Sports Pavilion 1928
Gophers Gymnastics, Wrestling, Volleyball, 7,000
bleachers

Ridder Arena 2002
Gophers Womens Hockey 3,400 
seats and bleachers 9 suites, 210 club seats









In St. Paul
Xcel Energy Center 2000
Minnesota Wild Hockey (NHL) 18,064
all-seater, 72 suites, 3,000 club seats

















Midway Stadium 1982
Saint Paul Saints Baseball (minor league) 6,329
bleacher









James Griffin Stadium 1940
Minnesota Thunder Soccer (A league) 5,000
bleacher 

In the near future
TCF Bank Stadium 2009, $288 million
Minnesota Gophers Football 50,000
seats and bleachers, 36 suites, 59 lodge boxes, 300 indoor club seats, 1,000 outdoor club seats.
Located on campus, across from williams arena 

















New Twins ballpark 2010, $522 million
Minnesota Twins (MLB) 39,000-42,000
all-seater 60 suites, 4,000-6,000 club seats
Located adjacent to Target Center in Warehouse district of Downtown


----------



## jordancda (Jan 8, 2007)

Seattle, Washington

Qwest Field (NFL)




























Safeco Field (Major League Baseball)




























Husky Stadium (NCAA Division 1 Football)



















Key Arena (NBA Basketball, WHL Amateur Hockey, Concerts)



















Clarence S. "Hec" Edmundson Pavilion at Bank of America Arena (NCAA Division 1 Basketball, Volleyball)


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London* (not complete)


(stadia outside London's city-limits are coloured blue, with distances to the centre of town)



*Wembley Stadium* - 90,000 - *Football | Rugby* (UC)

*Twickenham* - 82,000 - *Rugby* (UC)

*Ascot Racecourse* - 80,000 - *Horse-Racing* (30 miles from the centre of London)

*Brands Hatch Circuit* - 80,000 - *Motor Racing* (20 miles from the centre of London)

*Emirates Stadium* - 60,500 - *Football*

*Stamford Bridge* - 42,449 - *Football*

*White Hart Lane* - 36,214 - *Football*

*Upton Park* - 35,056 - *Football*

*Royal Windsor Racecourse* - 35,000 - *Horse Racing* (21 miles from the centre of London) 

*Lords Cricket Ground* - 28,000 - *Cricket*

*The Valley* - 27,111 - *Football*

*Selhurst Park* - 26,309 - *Football*

*Craven Cottage* - 24,510 - *Football*

*Madejski Stadium* - 24,084 - *Football* (30 miles from the centre of London)

*O2 Arena* - 23,000 - *Basketball | Gymnastics | Ice Hockey* (UC)

*The Oval* - 23,000 - *Cricket*

*Vicarage Road* - 22,011 - *Football* (16 miles from the centre of London)

*The New Den* - 20,146 - *Football*

*Loftus Road* - 19,148 - *Football*

*Earls Court Arena* - 18,000 - *Multi-use*

*Crystal Palace Stadium* - 15,500 - *Athletics*

*Matchroom Stadium* - 13,842 - *Football*

*Centre Court AEC* - 13,810 - *Tennis*

*Griffin Park* - 12,763 - *Football*

*The Stoop* - 12,500 - *Rugby*

*Wembley Arena* - 12,300 - *Multi-use*

*No.1 Court AEC* - 11,429 - *Tennis*

*Epsom Downs* - 10,875 - *Horse Racing* (20 miles from the centre of London)

*Kingsmeadow* - 6,299 - *Football*

*Victoria Road Ground* - 6,000 - *Football*

*Old Deer Park* - 5,850 - *Rugby*

*Underhill Stadium* - 5,500 - *Football*

*C.P National Sports Centre* - 3,500 - *Basketball*

*No.2 Court AEC* - 3,000 - *Tennis*


----------



## jimjones (Jan 1, 2007)

svs said:


> Okay, I'll repost this list here. greater Los Angeles Area.
> 
> UCLA Bruins Pasadena Rose Bowl Stadium 92 542 1922 all-seater
> 
> ...



LA Forum you can also add as this is used or not as mo pointed out. I am sure londoners would use a millienium dome which is being redeveloped, A new wembley stadium that is not open yet and a main olympic stadium that is breaking ground soon lol. 

jim jones


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

*Kirkcaldy, Scotland*

Not the biggest town (50k odd) so doesn't have many sport stadiums but here are the main three.

*Starks Park* 10,140
Home to Raith Rovers Football Club










*Fife Ice Arena* 3,500
Home to Fife Flyers Ice Hockey Club. Oldest ice hockey stadium in Britian.

Large Picture

*Beverage Park* 500ish
Home to Kirkcaldy Rugby Football Club

_Couldn't find a picture._


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Everyone else is posting photos so here goes.

UCLA Bruins Pasadena Rose Bowl Stadium 92 542 1922 all-seater 









Race-use Fontana California Speedway 92 109 1997 all-seater 









USC Trojans Los Angeles L.A. Memorial Coliseum 92 000 1923 all-seater









Horse-Racing use Arcadia Santa Anita Park 85 000 1934 26 000 









L.A. Dodgers Los Angeles Dodger Stadium 56 000 1962 all-seater 









L.A. Angels of Anaheim Anaheim Angel Stadium 45 050 1966 all-seater 









Horse racing Hollywood Park 80,000









Los Angeles Galaxy and Chivas Carson Home Depot Center 27 000 2003 all-seater









Horse racing and auto racing Pomona Fairplex Park 10,000

















East L.A. College Los Angeles Weingart Stadium 22 355 1951 all-seater 

horseracing Los Alamitos Racetrack 19,000 









Los Angeles Lakers, Clippers, Kings and Sparks Los Angeles STAPLES Center 19 060 1999 all-seater









Basketball, hockey Los Angeles Sports Area 20,000 









Fabulous forum Inglewood former home of Lakers 19,000









Anaheim Ducks Anaheim Honda Center 17 174 1993 all-seater 









Hilmer Lodge Stadium Mt. San Antonio College track and field 15,000









UCLA Bruins Los Angeles Pauley Pavilion 12 800 1965 all-seater 









Los Angeles Swimming Stadium used for 1932 OLympics.









UCLA Los Angeles Tennis center 5,800 









Long Beach Ice Dogs Long Beach Long Beach Arena 11 200 1962 all-seater









UCLA Drake Stadium Track and Field 11,000









USC Trojans Los Angeles Galen Center 10 258 2006 all-seater









Fullerton State Titans Fullerton Titan Stadium 10 000 1992 all-seater 









USC MacDonald's swimming center used to host 1984 OLympics









Citrus stadium Citrus college football 10,000 

Long Beach Grand Prix









Santa Ana Dons Santa Ana Santa Ana Bowl Eddie West Field 8 500 - all-seater 









Tennis-Carson The Home Depot Center 8 000 2003 all-seater
The tennis stadium is the smaller of the two facilities. The other is the soccer stadium.









Basketball-use Anaheim Convention Center 7 400 1967 all-seater









Indoor Sports/wrestling Los Angeles Grand Olympic Auditorium 7 007 1932 all-seater 









Orange County Crush Costa Mesa Fairgrounds G'stand Arena 7 000 - all-seater

S.M. College Corsairs Santa Monica Corsair Stadium 6 600 1955 all-seater









R. Cucamonga Quakes R. Cucamonga The Epicenter 6 570 1993 all-seater









Multi-use Los Angeles Shrine Auditorium 6 300 1926 -









Azusa Pacific Cougar Stadium









Multi-use Pico Rivera Pico Rivera Sports Arena 6 250 1978 all-seater 
Mexican style rodeo









Multi-use Universal City Gibson Amphitheatre 6 092 1972 all-seater 









Valley College Monarchs Studio City Monarch Stadium 6 000 1951 all-seater









Bren events center Irvine basketball, volleyball 5,000









Cal Poly Pomona Kellogg gymnasium basketball 4,700

Montclair Cavaliers Montclair Montclair H.S. Stadium 5 000 - all-seater 

USA CSUSB Coyotes San Bernardino Arrowhead Credit Union Park 5 000 1996 - 
Inland Empire 66ers San Bernardino Arrowhead Credit Union Park 5 000 1996 -









Long Beach State 49ers Long Beach Walter Pyramid 5 000 1994 all-seater 









L.A. Golden Eagles Los Angeles Jesse Owens Stadium 5 000 - all-seater 

Northridge State Matadors Northridge Matador Track Stadium 5 000 - nil 









Los Angeles Equestrian Center Equidome 4,000 









Gersten Pavilion, LMU Volleyball, basketball, gymnastics, etc, 4,500









Home depot Velodrome cycling 2,500









Santa Monica City College Aquatic Center









X-games Los Angeles









Beach Volleyball Championships Hermosa Beach









Competitive Bodybuilding at Muscle Beach Venice

















sailing facilities and marinas









and of course, there are the surfing beaches and competitions









And of course there are more than 50 golf courses, the one below is the Trump National course that over looks the Pacific. How many big cities can match that!









Mountain High Ski Resort. Yes there is skiing within Los Angeles County.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

List of sports venues in Chicago:

1. Soldier Field-65000-football stadium
2. Ryan Field-48000-football stadium
3. Wrigley Field-41000-baseball stadium
4. US Cellular Field-40000-baseball stadium
5. United Centre-24000-sports arena
6. Toyota Park-20000-soccer stadium
7. Allstate Arena-16500-sports arena
8. Emil & Patricia Jones Convocation Centre-7000-sports arena
9. UIC Pavillion-7000-sports arena


----------



## Hannover (Jan 20, 2007)

Hannover, Germany:

AWD Arena 48.933

















Eilenriedestadion 21.000









Rudolf Kalweit Stadion 18.000









TUI Arena 14.000









AWD Hall (Stadionsporthalle) 5.000









Eisstadion am Pferdeturm 4.000









Pferderennbahn Hannover ?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Atlanta, Georgia:

Georgia Dome-71554 Domed Stadium
Bobby Dodd Stadium, Georgia Tech-55000-Football Stadium
Turner Field-53000-Baseball Stadium
Philips Arena-18729-Indoor arena
Herndon Stadium, Morris Brown College-15000-Football Stadium
Alexander Memorial Coliseum-9191
Stone Mountain Tennis Stadiums-8200-Tennis stadium
Frank L. Forbes Arena, Morehouse College-6000-Indoor Arena
Clark Atlanta Stadium-5000
GSU Sports Arena-4500-Indoor Arena
Georgia Tech Aquatic Center-2000 Swimming venue


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lisbon,Portugal*

*Da Luz Stadium-65 647*










*Alvalade XII Stadium-50 300*










*Race-use Fernanda Pires da Silva-65 647*










*Nacional Stadium-39 000*










*Restelo Stadium-32 500*










*Tapadinha Stadium-15 000*










*Atlantic Pavillion-12 000*










*Court Central-10 000*










*Campo Pequeno-10 000*










*Universitary Stadium-8 000*










*Açoreana Seguros Pavillion-7 000*










*Pina Manique Stadium-5 000*


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Ralph Wilson Stadium (Formerly Rich Stadium)
Capacity: 73,967 (80,290 before renovation)
Suites: 164
Club seats: 6,878 (all heated)

















UB Stadium
Capacity: 29,013
Suites: 12

















HSBC Arena
Capacity 18,690 (hockey)
Suites: 80

















Dunn Tire Park
Capacity: 18,025 seated, 150 standing (Formerly 19,500 20,500 21,050 20,900 yeah...It's been changed a few times)
Suites: 14

























Buffalo Memorial Auditorium (Demolition pending  )
Capacity: 16,433
Suites: 16









Alumni Arena
Capacity: 6,100


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Sydney:

Telstra Stadium (83,500)
Aussie Stadium (41,159)
North Sydney Oval (20,000)
Oki Jubilee Stadium (20,000)
Credit Union Australia Stadium Penrith (21,000)
Toyota Park (21,000)
Brookvale Oval (22,000)
Sydney Cricket Ground (44,000)
Sydney Superdome (21,000)
Sydney Olympic Park Tennis Centre (16,000)
Sydney Olympic Park Hockey Centre (15,000)
Sydney Showground 
State Sports Centre
Sydney Entertainment Centre
Belmore Park

# Dunc Gray Velodrome: Track Cycling
# Sydney International Shooting Centre: Shooting
# Sydney International Equestrian Centre: Equestrian
# Sydney International Regatta Centre: Rowing, Sprint Canoeing
# Blacktown Olympic Centre: Baseball, Softball
# Mountain Bike Course, Fairfield City Farm: Mountain Biking
# Ryde Aquatic Leisure Centre: Water Polo
# Penrith Whitewater Stadium: Slalom Canoeing
#Sydney International Aquatic Centre
#Sydney Baseball Stadium (Sydney showground) (15,000)
#State Hockey Centre


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

mrk said:


> to be fair, for a 7 million city, one such stadium (average in size really) is ridiculous.


There's not much demand though - even if it is a fantastic stadium.

They're planning to build an 80 000 seater on the Kai Tak site, but I'd hate to see HK Stadium demolished.

On the other hand, the Hong Kong Stadium is empty for about 300 days of the year - how do you keep a new 80 000 seater and an old (but brilliant) 40 000 seater occupied all throughout the year? Concerts can't do it - residents living around HK Stadium complained of noise, which no doubt residents near Kai Tak will also do. Also, there is the HKCEC and AsiaExpo for concerts, providing better acoustics I imagine.

You could always CREATE demand I suppose (i.e., if the Hong Kong football league were good enough), but then we go back to the point of not having enough open space and what knot (there was a debate raging about lack of open spaces for youngsters to play football or rugby in, led by me, in the Hong Kong forums) - so until the Hong Kong Government can rectify that, then there is no chance that our city, despite being a city of over 7 million, can fill two stadia with a combined capacity of 120 000.

There are smaller stadiums around the city, ranging from about 2,000 to (I think?) 15,000.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Stockholm. Pop. metro area 2 mil.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Mumbai is a city with inadequate stadium infrastructure. Being a city with a population of over 18,000,000, its largest stadium, Wankhede Stadium, has a capacity of only 45,000.


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

as if warsaws stadiums weren't bad enough the lights go out in Stadion Wojska Polskiego halfway through a game


----------



## veronika (Sep 29, 2006)

Ampelio said:


> *Hong Kong *
> It's ironic no such good and big stadiums found in this world-class metropolitan city (I mean the new and well designed one)
> 
> all the way ...seems like only large skyscrapers, apartments, exhibition halls and shopping malls being built in HK everyday...


:bash:

Hong Kong Stadium since 1994


----------



## Schmeek (Mar 28, 2007)

EADGBE said:


> The UK's 9th most populous urban area, Bristol (pop. 420,556) has the following stadium infrastructure:
> 
> Ashton Gate (*Bristol Rovers*).......................................21,478
> Memorial Stadium (Bristol Rovers/Bristol Shiguns RUFC)....12,000
> ...


Rovers?!! You mean Bristol City. Yeah Bristol's stadium infrastructure is woeful. We just had plans for a 10,000 music arena go down the pan as well...

However, things will improve slightly over the next few years:

Bristol City plan to move from Ashton Gate to a new 30,000+ seater stadium, possibly by 2011/12. Rovers and the rugby club begin work on their new 18,500 seater stadium in a few months time. And the County ground (cricket) is possibly soon expanding to around 16,000.

Not a huge improvement, but it is a start as we are very deprived people here in Bris when it comes to sports arenas.


----------



## NeilM (Jul 9, 2005)

Well Birmingham is not bad for a city of 1 million:

It has five stadiums within the city:

Villa Park (Aston Villa FC) - 42,000/50,000
St Andrews (Birmingham City FC) - 30,000/55,000
Edgbaston Cricket ground (Warwickshire CCC and England Test Matches) - 17,500/28,000
Perry Barr Stadium (Birmingham Speedway) - 3,000
Billesley Rugby ground (Moseley RFC) - 1,500.

There are 10 stadiums within the metro region (approx 2.3 million), apart from those already mentioned there are:

Molineux (Wolverhampton Wanderers FC) - 28,000/35,000
The Hawthorns (West Bromwich Albion FC) - 27,000/30,000
The Bescot Stadium (Walsall FC) - 12,500
Monmore Green Stadium (Wolverhampton Speedway) - 5,000
Sharmans Cross Rugby Ground (Pertemp Bees RFC) - 1,000

The capacity being: current/proposed


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Portland, Oregon is understandable because they don't have a team in NFL, MLB or MLS.

I think the major city with the worst stadium by far is Manila (better yet, Philippines)

This is the national stadium - 30 000 built in 1934:


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Irish Blood English Heart said:


> Belfast is a capital city yet only has a *decrepit *old 15k seater stadium. It really needs a new national stadium for N.Ireland.


Go on, do expand on that one.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^

Don't all the Belfast folks hop the ferry to Glasgow to watch Rangers or Celtic rather than build up their own clubs?


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

*Your metro's largest sports venues*

This thread is for posting a list of your metro area's largest sports stadiums, ballparks, arenas, and race tracks according to maximum seating capacity. 

I live in St Louis and here's the list for my metro area:

1. Edward Jones Dome- 66,965
2. Gateway International Raceway- 65,000
3. Busch Stadium- 43,975
4. Scottrade Center- 22,612
5. St Charles Family Arena- 11,522
6. Chaifetz Arena (SLU)- 10,600
7. Hermann Stadium (SLU)- 6.050
8. GCS Ballpark- 6,000

I also attempted a list for metro Kansas City. If I've left anything out, forgive me:

1. Kansas Speedway- 82,000
2. Arrowhead Stadium- 79,409
3. Kauffman Stadium- 40,793
4. Kemper Arena- 19,500
5. Sprint Center- 18,500
6. Municipal Auditorium- 10,721
7. Community America Ballpark- 5,768


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Dallas-Fort Worth(professional and collegiate)

1.) Texas Motor Speedway - 212,585(per NASCAR.com)
2.) Cotton Bowl - 92,000
3.) New Cowboys Stadium - 80,000
4.) Texas Stadium - 65,675
5.) Rangers Ballpark - 49,115
6.) Amon Carter Stadium - 44,008
7.) Gerald Ford Stadium - 32,000
8.) Fouts Field - 30,500
9.) Mesquite Memorial Stadium- 20,000(High School and multiple Dallas semi-pro teams)
10.) Pizza Hut Park - 20,000
11.) American Airlines Center - 20,000
12.) Reunion Arena - 17,293
13.) Dr Pepper Ballpark - 10,600
14.) Super Pit - 10,040
15.) Moody Coliseum - 9,007 
16.) Resistol Arena - 5,500

Note, there are tens of high school stadiums in the 10-20,000 seat range in DFW.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

I live in Columbia, S.C. and these are the largest venues:

Williams-Brice Stadium (University of South Carolina football): 80,250
Colonial Center (USC basketball): 18,000
Carolina Coliseum (Columbia Inferno Hockey, formerly USC basketball): 12,401
Benedict College football stadium: 11,500
USC's new baseball stadium (under construction): 8,400
Stone Stadium (soccer - USC): 6,000
Columbia Blowfish baseball stadium: 6,000
Sarge Frye Field (current USC baseball stadium): 5,000


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

*LONDON*

*Wembley* 90,000









*
Tickenham* 82,000









*Eimrates Stadium* 60,432









*Stamford Bridge* 42,000









*White Hart Lane* 36,000









*Upton Park* 35,000









*The Valley* 27,000









*Selhurst Park* 26,000


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

I live in Geelong (50mins from melbourne)

Flemington Racecourse - 130,000
Melbourne Cricket Ground - 100,000
Telstra Dome - 56,347
Caulfield Racecourse - 50,000
Sandown Racecourse - 50,000
Calder Park Raceway - 44,000
Mooney Valley Racecourse - 40,000
Princes Park - 35,000
Melbourne Rectangular Stadium - 31,500
Moorabbin Oval - 27,000
Victoria Park - 27,000
Whitten Oval - 25,000
Olympic Park Stadium - 18,500
Arden Street Oval - 15,000
Brunswick Street Oval - 15,000
Coburg City Oval - 15,000
Elsternwick Park - 15,000
Knights Stadium - 15,000
Punt Road Oval - 15,000
Toorak Park - 15,000
Windy Hill - 15,000
Rod Laver Arena - 14,820
Bob Jane Stadium - 14,000
Vodafone Arena - 10,500
Box Hill City Oval - 10,000


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

Buenos Aires:
1)Hipódromo de San Isidro (horse racing)- 100.000
2) Estadio Monumental-66.449
3) La Bombonera-57.446
4) Estadio Pte. Perón-55.000
5) Estadio Amalfitani-49.540
6) Estadio Ducó-48.314 
7) Estadio Néstor Pérez-46.619 
8) Óscar Gálvez Speedway-45.000
9) Estadio Pedro Bidegain-42.000
10)Estadio Florencio Sola-34.901 
11)Estadio Eduardo Gallardón-33.542
12)Estadio Nueva España-32.500
13)Estadio José Luis Meiszner-30.200
14)Estadio Ciudad de Vicente López-31.000
15)Estadio Monumental de Victoria-30.000
16)Estadio Diego Armando Maradona-24.800
17)Estadio Arq. Etcheverry-24.442 
18)Estadio Chacarita-24.300
19)Estadio Nueva Chicago-24.000
20)Estadio "El Gallinero"-19.000
21)Estadio 3 de Febrero-19.000
22)Estadio Berangert-18.000
23)Estadio Islas Malvinas-18.000
24)Estadio Ciudad de Caseros-16.740
25)Estadio Viaducto-16.000
26)Campo Argentino de Polo-15.000 
27)Parque Roca-14.000
28)Estadio Roberts-14.000 
29)Argentino de Quilmes-12.000
30)Estadio Fragata Sarmiento-10.000
31)Velodromo Municipal-10.000 
32)Defensor de Belgrano-8.500
33)Estadio Armenia-8.000
34)EstadioTomaghello-8.000
35)Estadio Luna Park-8.000
36)Lawn Tennis Club-8.000
37)Estadio Excursionistas-8.000
38) Estadio de Malvinas Argentinas (SM)-6.800
39)Estadio J.M.Moreno-6.500
40)Estadio Nacional de Hockey-6.000
41)Estadio Norman Lee-5.000


----------



## omahajayscu (Jan 3, 2008)

Omaha, Nebraska:

*Rosenblatt Stadium* 23,145
Home of the College World Series and the Omaha Royals (AAA Pacific Coast League)

















*Qwest Center Omaha* 18,300
Home of Creighton University men's basketball and University of Nebraska-Omaha men's hockey.

























*Omaha Civic Auditorium *10,960
Former home of the Omaha Aksarben Knights (AHL Calgary). Former home of Creighton men's basketball and UNO men's hockey. Current home of the Omaha Beef (United Indoor Football League) and Creighton women's basketball and volleyball. 

















*Al F. Caniglia Field* (Nebraska-Omaha) 9,500
Home of University of Nebraska Omaha football (D2)

















*MidAmerica Center *9,000
Home of the Omaha Lancers (USHL), Iowa Blackhawks (American Professional Football League)

















*Morrison Stadium* (Creighton University) 6,000
Home of Creighton men's and women's soccer. 

















Credit:
_Most of these photos were taken by Brad Williams and posted with his permission. _


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

San Diego:

Qualcomm Stadium (71,294)









Petco Park (46,000)









Del Mar Thoroughbred Club (44,000)









Cox Arena (12,000)









San Diego Sports Arena (12,000)


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Charlotte, NC/SC

1. Lowe's Motor Speedway (217,000) - Concord, NC
2. Bank of America Stadium (73,504) - Charlotte
3. American Legion Memorial Stadium (24,000) - Charlotte
4. Charlotte Bobcats Arena (20,200) - Charlotte
5. Knights Stadium (10,002) - Fort Mill, SC
6. Cricket Arena (9,605) - Charlotte - Cricket is a phone company, it's not a cricket ground
7. Halton Arena (9,105) - Charlotte
8. Concord Motorsport Park (8,500) - Concord, NC
9. Winthrop Coliseum (6,100) - Rock Hill, SC
10. Richardson Stadium (6,000) - Davidson, NC


----------



## Mariachi McMuffin (Mar 28, 2008)

Milwaukee Mile (50,000)



Miller Park (42,200)





Bradley Center (20,000)/U.S. Celluar Arena (12,000)


----------



## miguelon (Oct 25, 2006)

kazetuner said:


> are all this stadiums in Mexico DF?



yes, all but Nemesio Diez are in Mexico City, plus you have to add Auditorio Nacional (national hall or auditorium) at +10,000, a world class concert hall


----------



## Mariachi McMuffin (Mar 28, 2008)

Benn said:


> nothing at the moment. There will probably be a formal proposal for a roughly $1 billion stadium developement in downtown Minneapolis, but the last time the asked for $700 million the legislature laughed them out of building. Right now there are a number of major infrastucture projects including the two afore mentioned stadiums a $700 million light rail line, a $200million interestate bridge to replace the one that collapsed. There are a number of other bridges that need to be renovated, the Schools and social programs could certainly use more money and the current Governor wouldn't raise taxes to save the world. So maybe this will be resolved by 2010 or 2011 when the current lease on the Metrodome wraps up. But don't expect too much before then.
> 
> Personally I would rather see the Metrodome renovated, which given the cost of steel and other structural materials would be maybe half the price of the Propasal the Wilf's put together last year.


A new stadium in downtown Minneapolis would be great. Last I heard years back, they were looking out in the burbs', which would be unfortunate. 

The Metrodome is such a blight in downtown Minneapolis, in my opinion. When I was walking around downtown a few weeks ago, I was envisioning the possiblities on that side of downtown with a modern stadium like Qwest Field or the new Dallas stadium. And of course, if I had it my way, it would be an outdoor stadium!


----------



## Mariachi McMuffin (Mar 28, 2008)

krudmonk said:


> So some American wannabes can kill the CFL? I hope that doesn't happen, especially at Buffalo's sake, too.


How would it destroy the CFL? Especially in Toronto where its not even one of the biggest sports draws in the city?

A large percentage of season ticket holders at Buffalo are from Ontario anyway.


----------



## bigwilley (Mar 27, 2007)

Lexington, Kentucky USA

Commonwealth Stadium- 72k Max University of Kentucky football
Rupp Arena- 24.5k max University of Kentucky Basketball
Keeneland Racecourse- 15k Horse Racing
Memorial Coliseum- 8.5k Women's Bball
Applebee's Park- 8k Minor League Baseball
Cliff Hagan Stadium- 5k? University of Kentucky baseball


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Mariachi McMuffin said:


> A new stadium in downtown Minneapolis would be great. Last I heard years back, they were looking out in the burbs', which would be unfortunate.
> 
> The Metrodome is such a blight in downtown Minneapolis, in my opinion. When I was walking around downtown a few weeks ago, I was envisioning the possiblities on that side of downtown with a modern stadium like Qwest Field or the new Dallas stadium. And of course, if I had it my way, it would be an outdoor stadium!


The Baine proposal has been dead for a year or two now. Last session they had HOK and a urban design firm named ROMA come up with a $ 952 million stadium/hotel/comercial developement with a large winter garden and LRT hub adjacent to the Metrodome. The only catch was they wanted about $750 million from the county/state, which we don't have, unless a stadium tax gets instituted. So it never got a serious look. 

I have on a few occasions sketched out renovations for the Metrodome that would give it larger suites, 40' concourses, +/- 6,500 club seats and a cable tension roof over the upper level (keep the noise in and carry the lights) and a shiny new facade, about 4,000 more seats, a big team store and hall of fame. This could probably be done for +/- $400 million or +/- $550 million with a retractable roof (which personally I don't want). The dome, despite being ugly, which could be fixed, has a very compact rational bowl with great sightlines. And with steel prices what they are an expansion/renovation makes a lot of sense financially.


----------



## Cruise (Apr 17, 2007)

In my city of Adelaide our largest stadium AAMI Stadium has a capacity of 51,515





















not bad really considering we are a city of 1.12 million


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I think London, Istanbul, Athens and Moscow are the only cities with more than 3 pro clubs?


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> I think London, Istanbul, Athens and Moscow are the only cities with more than 3 pro clubs?


Madrid
Getafe, Rayo vallecano, Atletico, Real

ankara? 

Bucharest
steau, dinamo, Rapid, Sportul Studenţesc, progresul

Stockholm??


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah, Bucharest and Ankara 

BTW any recent pics of Highbury?


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> I think London, Istanbul, Athens and Moscow are the only cities with more than 3 pro clubs?


:lol:
*Krakow !!*
Wisla Krakow (1st league)
Cracovia Krakow (1st league) 
Hutnik Krakow (3rd league)
Wawel Krakow (5th league)


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> I think London, Istanbul, Athens and Moscow are the only cities with more than 3 pro clubs?


Ok I can think of a few.

Bucharest - Steaua, Dinamo, Rapid, Sportul, Progresul

Prague - Sparta, Slavia, Bohemians

Stockholm - AIK, Hammarby, Djurgardens

Sofia - CSKA, Levski, Slavia, Lokomotiv

Copenhagen - Brondby, FC København, Lyngby BK, AB

And there are plenty of others. It also depends on whether on not you count suburb and surrounding areas of cities like with Madrid. 

I personally feel that it is important for any league to have it’s teams well distributed around the respective country and that league should not be dominated by the largest city because that is not only dull but it is limiting the leagues potential because fans will only be interested in the major 3/4 teams from 1 city, but if a leagues success and major clubs was well spread out around that country then fans from that city are far more likely to support and follow their local team like they should and this can cause a number of things. With a number of well spread major clubs it helps make larger TV deals and due to this and larger matchday revenue as well as greater prestige and belief in other clubs will mean that team and league will be able to attract better players it's kind of a catch 22 situation. 
If Sivaspor can win the Turkish league this season it could potentially be a good thing for Turkish football if they win it and spread the net out a bit.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

berkshire royal said:


> Ok I can think of a few.
> 
> Bucharest - Steaua, Dinamo, Rapid, Sportul, Progresul
> 
> ...


He said professional not clubs full stop, some of the teams you mentioned are semi-pro

and he said more than 3 clubs.

Also as mentioned madrid has 3 within the city boundaries, and gatafe within the urban area



www.sercan.de said:


> I think London, Istanbul, Athens and Moscow are the only cities with *more* than 3 *pro* clubs?


top 20 *urban areas* in the EU and teams in the top 2 divisions of their country

1 Paris (10,660,000) 1
2 London (8,320,000) 9 
3 Ruhr area (7,250,000) 5
4 Madrid (4,990,000) 4 
5 Milan (4,150,000) 2 
6 Barcelona (3,930,000) 2 
7 Athens (3,760,000) loads 
8 Berlin (3,680,000) 1 
9 Katowice-USMU (3,320,000) 5
10 Warsaw (3,070,000) 2/4 
11 Naples (2,970,000) 1
12 Rome (2,720,000) 2 
13 Frankfurt (2,340,000) 3 
14 Lisbon Portugal (2,310,000) 4 
15 Birmingham (2,280,000) 4 
16 Manchester (2,240,000) 2 
17 Rotterdam-The Hague (2,100,000) 4 
18 Budapest Hungary (2,090,000) 
19 Cologne-Bonn Germany (2,030,000) 2
20 Bucharest (2,000,000) 4



> I personally feel that it is important for any league to have it’s teams well distributed around the respective country and that league should not be dominated by the largest city because that is not only dull but it is limiting the leagues potential because fans will only be interested in the major 3/4 teams from 1 city,


It really depends on the population of the country. If 90% live in two cities it's only fair they have more teams. If they have less it would be even more unbalanced because you'd get bigger clubs in the big cities and smaller clubs in the provinces. 

It's the situation we have in Portugal where the big cities dominate the small towns. IF Lisbon has 3-4 teams of equal size rather than Benfica then sporting, and 2-3 clubs of equal size in oporto, you would have a more balance league.




> but if a leagues success and major clubs was well spread out around that country then fans from that city are far more likely to support and follow their local team like they should and this can cause a number of things. With a number of well spread major clubs it helps make larger TV deals and due to this and larger matchday revenue


Like i said only if the country can sustain it, teams from outside montivideo can't realistically compete because of the size of the city (1 million+) compared to the next largest which has under 100,000 people in it. 


In England London has enough evenly distributed teams to take away the advantage of a larger population base. If it had less teams London clubs would dominate, although the past might not suggest that... 

London had 20% of the population in before the war. But less league clubs than now, hence why London clubs got bigger crowds and spent more money. The reason why London clubs didn't build the legacy they should've is because we had a gate splitting (match day revnue was split 50/50) and a maximum wage unlike in italy or spain who as far as i know allowed big wages from the start hence why a few clubs dominated from the start and for the most part smaller teams only really ever competed at the very when they built a great side like caliagri or had a bit of money behind the like bologna.

Clubs like Arsenal, Chelsea, Brentford etc would have been able to dominate the league and set up the stage for things to come if there was no maximum wage because by their very nature they would've been able to offer higher wages to players allied to the higher transfer fees. Remember the great depression didn't hit London that hard, especially in the late 30s money was awash!

By the time the maximum wage was abolished Londons population had declined and the big London clubs were shooting themselves in the foot, appointing bad managers and signing "bad" players. For example Arsenal signed Joe Baker from Torino (£70,000) at the same time manchester united signed Denis Law from the same club (£115,000). they both had comparable scoring records at Torino, but who's name is remembered throughout history?? It's not like we didn't have the finance.

I will always maintain if man united and liverpool weren't successful when MOTD started and man united hadn't won the european cup *in london*. They would not be the club they are today. they got a lot of London fans because of the European cup and the first "armchair" fans, and didn't start to build the crazy legacy of great crowds til the mid 1960s. 

You also have to remember you had to support your local club until then because travelling around the country was expensive. All these factors helped manchester united, just like Arsenal being their main rivals during most of the premier league era has helped us move clear of Tottenham.

If Tottenham had dominated the 1960s like they should've they'd be the countries biggest club without a shadow of a doubt. 

That's the real reason london isn't the dominant city in English football, no maximum wage and the un even distribution would've seen london dominate.



> as well as greater prestige and belief in other clubs will mean that team and league will be able to attract better players it's kind of a catch 22 situation.
> If Sivaspor can win the Turkish league this season it could potentially be a good thing for Turkish football if they win it and spread the net out a bit.


yeah but istanbul has a fair representation of professional clubs. Sivas represent a city of a quarter of a million hardly a small place. I think the main reason why Turkey has a big three(four) is because a lot of clubs in big cities seem to be punching below their weight. For example Izmir has no team in the top flight, that's worse than Leeds having no team in the prem.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> I think London, Istanbul, Athens and Moscow are the only cities with more than 3 pro clubs?


Beograd too.

Red star, Partizan and Obilic


----------



## ArchieTheGreat (Feb 10, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> I think London, Istanbul, Athens and Moscow are the only cities with more than 3 pro clubs?


Glasgow can be added to that list:

Rangers
Celtic
Partick Thistle
Plus Queens Park - Amateurs but play in the Scottish league system and own Hampden park


----------



## ArchieTheGreat (Feb 10, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> top 20 *urban areas* in the EU and teams in the top 2 divisions of their country
> 
> 1 Paris (10,660,000) 1
> 2 London (8,320,000) 9
> ...


If you are saying Manchester is the 16th biggest urban area with 2.2 million people in it. Then it doesn't just have two clubs in it. The greater Manchester urban area which you are talking about also contains:

Bolton Wanderers
Oldham Athletic
Stockport County
Rochdale
Bury.

The city of Manchester actually only has a population of 400K. Its a popular misconception about Manchester being a large city. It is far smaller than both Liverpool and Leeds.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

The reason why we have just the Istanbulians is that the other teams have been founded in the 1960s (Istanbulians ones are more than 100 years old)

back to topic 

Can somebody make a list with the highest attendance of the clubs?


----------



## mihai_alex (May 3, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> I think London, Istanbul, Athens and Moscow are the only cities with more than 3 pro clubs?


How could you forget Bucharest?5 pro-clubs with a lot of history and many performances in the european cups.
steaua,dinamo,rapid,sportul studentesc and progresul(ex-fc national)


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

mihai_alex said:


> How could you forget Bucharest?5 pro-clubs with a lot of history and many performances in the european cups.
> steaua,dinamo,rapid,sportul studentesc and progresul(ex-fc national)


been mentioned at least 4 times now :nuts:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Stockholm: AIK, Djurgården, Hammarby
Copenhagen: FCK, Bröndby, Nordsjälland


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ more than 3!!!!


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> Actually not every city has got passionated fans
> Denilzi etc is maybe like spanish fans. Just watching and eating black seeds.
> 
> The same was in Kayseri, but with the successfull season in the last year a small ultra group has been founded.
> ...


yeah i see, well the future is bright though especially with all these new stadiums, maybe the euros and a massive football mad popualtion. You nly need to start producing superstar players. YOu have very good players but no superstars

in England our league has gone up and down

1905- 20
1919- 22
1987-21 the big teams wanted less games
1988- 20 same
1991- 22 the big teams wanted more games
1995- 20 the big teams wanted less games


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

bigbossman said:


> is atlanta- brescia that hot??
> 
> anconas stadium is nice too, and reggiana i like there stadium, i always used to get them and reggina mixed up
> 
> ...



Reggiana is team of Reggio Emilia and playes in Reggio Emilia (North Italy) and has a new stadium, very pretty, Reggina (stadium Granillo) is the team of Reggio Calabria, in front off Sicily and has an awful stadium


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

Mr.Underground said:


> Chievo is the second team of Verona, most important is Hellas Verona.
> 
> Chievo is only a district of Verona (like Fulham e.g.). People of Verona are fan of Hellas because Hellas has an history (1 champs), Chievo wasn't nothing until to 10 years ago, was unknown


yeah i know that. But even teams in amatuer football in england would at least have 10-15,000 fans if they made the premier league. "glory hunters" would turn up just to watch their local team.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

Mr.Underground said:


> Reggiana is team of Reggio Emilia and playes in Reggio Emilia (North Italy) and has a new stadium, very pretty, Reggina (stadium Granillo) is the team of Reggio Calabria, in front off Sicily and has an awful stadium


yeah i know, it's just funny that there names are so close and when reggiana were relegated reggina were promoted. What do the names mean??


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

bigbossman said:


> is atlanta- brescia that hot??



One fo the hottest derby together Pisa-Livorno and Palermo-Catania.

Big fights there are in Atalanta vs Brescia, inside and outside the stadium. There are a lot of policemen in that match, you can't image


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Therefore turkish football federation (TFF) and the government started a new programe.

Every club will built a football academy (TFF)
and every school will have football lessons (government)

Do you knwo since when in turkish football they are teaching defense (work) at youth level?
Since 1993 
Before nobody told them how to do it. Again, money, money.

I hope that FIFA's new rule for foreign plays will become true (6+5 -> just 11 foreign players are allowed).

Currenty in Turkey we have got 6+2


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

Mr.Underground said:


> One fo the hottest derby together Pisa-Livorno and Palermo-Catania.
> 
> Big fights there are in Atalanta vs Brescia, inside and outside the stadium. There are a lot of policemen in that match, you can't image


I love a good passionate derby, shame those two teams play in awful stadiums!

who is your team btw?? you haven't said...


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> Therefore turkish football federation (TFF) and the government started a new programe.
> 
> Every club will built a football academy (TFF)
> and every school will have football lessons (government)
> ...


Yeah it's crazy how turkey have improved in the 1980s you used to lose 8-0 to england, now you could probably beat england. Can Arda be a superstar??

same in england lol less than 35% of players in the premier league are english, thats why the teams do "so well". 

blog about 6+5 http://www.footbo.com/Users/Supermj/Blog/4275726-62b5_rule2c_first_step_reviving_game3f


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

bigbossman,
you can lose to England 8-0. 
But look at this. Turkey was "Andorra" or "San Marino".
1972 Luxembourg 2-0 Turkey
1981 Iceland 2-0 Turkey
1989 Iceland 2-1 Turkey
1991 Faroe Islands 1-1 Turkey
1991 Iceland 5-1 Turkey
1992 Luxembourg 2-3 Turkey
1993 San Marino 0-0 Turkey (i think the first draw of SM in a off. match  )


Arda is good, but Aydin is better 
Aydin is faster. But he had many injuries in the last 2 years. Arda is like Hasan Sas. Slow and sometimes he holds the ball too much. But he is a real GS fan. He has got this special GS spiri, because he played in our youth teams.

Hagi and look at the guy behind the goal
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_DnA2wCLDWyI/SB4AjnHcCaI/AAAAAAAAAP8/SsaDsY4S4f0/s400/arda.jpg


BTW Turkey never scored a goal vs England.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

staff said:


> Stockholm: AIK, Djurgården, Hammarby
> Copenhagen: FCK, Bröndby, Nordsjälland*, Lyngby BK, AB*


...


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^

???


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> bigbossman,
> you can lose to England 8-0.
> But look at this. Turkey was "Andorra" or "San Marino".
> 1972 Luxembourg 2-0 Turkey
> ...


Losing to iceland isn't that bad but luxembourg and drawing san marino tut tut




> Arda is good, but Aydin is better
> Aydin is faster. But he had many injuries in the last 2 years. Arda is like Hasan Sas. Slow and sometimes he holds the ball too much. But he is a real GS fan. He has got this special GS spiri, because he played in our youth teams.


this him?? he looks slick, can gala keep him or will he move?








> Hagi and look at the guy behind the goal
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_DnA2wCLDWyI/SB4AjnHcCaI/AAAAAAAAAP8/SsaDsY4S4f0/s400/arda.jpg


same with ashley cole at arsenal there are pictures of him at the stadium when he is like 9 or 10. Then look what he did!




> BTW Turkey never scored a goal vs England.


it will come, took italy long enough (1973 i think) now they beat england all the time


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Arda's aim is to play in Europe. But first of all he want to play in the new stadium. 
If GS can reach at least the semi final we could sell him this year.
Otherwise maybe in 2010 or 2011. Currently you just need 16 Mil. Euro to buy him.

As i said, money money 
Turkish clubs need money. (Today we sold Meira to Zenit for 6 Mil. €).

Although he is already a very popular player at GS, IMO he can go.
Out youth section is the best in Turkey.
According to some rumours Wenger wanted to buy Semih Kaya (18). Would make us proud if it is true. Wenger is a good manager.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

BTW lil info
Istabulian clubs and established years

1896 - Kurtuluş GK (still existing!)
1901 - Black Stocking FC
1902 - Cadi Keuy FC
1903 - Beşiktaş JK. Moda FC, Beylerbeyi SK
1904 - Elpis FC, Imogene FC
1905 - Galatasaray SK
1907 - Fenerbahçe SK
1908 - Beykoz 1908 SK, Anadolu Üsküdar 1908, Vefa SK
1909 - Strugglers FC

As you can see many clubs have been founded by English people.

Ali Sami Yen was the no 1 founder of Galatasaray SK. look what he said
"Our aim is to play together like Englishmen, to have a color and a name and to beat the non - Turkish teams."
You infected the turks with this "Virus"


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

damn the video didnt come up

Football's spread around the world is crazy, just like a virus lol. 

strugglers FC and black stocking FC what names.

Bristol rovers used to be Black Arabs FC which probably wouldn't go down too well today.


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> is cincinnati considered more important than columbus?? i'm suprised there is no major team in baseball or pro american football in that city??


Sorry I took a while to respond. But...

No, Cincinnati is only the 3rd largest city in Ohio. Columbus is the state capitol, thus making it the most important, but until somewhat recently was considered largely a college town. Ohio State is located there and draws over 100,000 to american football games so a pro team wouldn't be able to compete. But Columbus does have professional hockey and a MLS team. Cleveland is the second largest in front of Cincinnati. Cincinnati has always been known as a sports town. The Cincinnati Reds were the first professional baseball team in history. Although the Reds and Bengals have been very sub-par in recent years, there is still a huge amount of support for them.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^bengals have always seemed a joke to me, but a worse joke than the browns who at least seem to have a fanbase. Do they draw a lot of support from kentucky?? It may sound odd but are they a bit more "southern" than the other places in ohio, being on the border??

It's a shame america doesn't have a sports system like we do places like akron and toledo would have teams that could progress if they were in europe


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> ^^bengals have always seemed a joke to me, but a worse joke than the browns who at least seem to have a fanbase. Do they draw a lot of support from kentucky?? It may sound odd but are they a bit more "southern" than the other places in ohio, being on the border??
> 
> It's a shame america doesn't have a sports system like we do places like akron and toledo would have teams that could progress if they were in europe


Physically, yes, Cincinnati is the southern-most city in Ohio. I mean of course the Bengals draw some of the fanbase from Kentucky, as do the Reds. I don't really get what you mean. Believe me, the Browns are even worse than the Bengals. Even with the Bengals only going to the playoffs once in the last 20 years, they have still sold out nearly every game in Paul Brown Stadium.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ i mean culturally southern


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> ^^ i mean culturally southern


Oh then no. Cincinnati is very northern.I don't know if this matters but Cincinnati was the first free city for the slaves in the past. No southern accent or anything. I mean someone can correct me if they think I'm wrong, but that has been my experience.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> But fans want to see a leage title and not just cup title.


 They only need Lucescu .


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> Izmir clubs are bad, becasue the other clubs became stronger (thanks to the municipality).
> BTW maybe 2 Izmir clubs will be in the Süper Lig next season.
> Karsiyaka SK (3rd) and Altay SK (6th).


It always surprised me that a big city like that didn't have a big club. It's probably my favorite Turkish city from a visual standpoint, it needs a nice stadium to go along with that I think.

Thanks.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

There are rumours that they will built 2 new stadiums in Izmir
Karsiyaka SK: 25,000
Altay SK and Göztepe GSK: +40,000

Ankara has got 2 big clubs while Izmir 3. Maybe it is / was a lil bit too much.


----------



## Yattara (Jan 27, 2009)

My club is Trabzonspor,a club on the black sea coast in Trabzon ( a real football town  ).The city is living with Trabzonspor.I hope we will be champion this saison to qualify us directly into Champions League.Also Trabzon produced talented players like Gökdeniz,Fatih Tekke,Hami,Tugay Kerimoglu,Aurelio etc.At the moment we have a good team and a very good president who have big plans.He made some investments around Trabzon.For example club will own 15 million dollars from a Hydroelectric power plant every year.Our dream is to built a new stadium (40,000+).They are working for it.

Avni Aker Stadium (22,749).Stadium is full in every match.


----------



## ccfc-4-life (Nov 6, 2006)

nice looking stadiums.

EDIT: sorry didnt realise there was another thread for this.


----------



## fenway58 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Boston ma*

Boston Ma








Fenway Park open 1912 home of the Red Sox
























td banknorth garden open 1995 home bruins and celtics
























gillette stadium open 2002 Home to the Patriots and rev's


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto*


*Toronto Argonauts, Canadian Football*
Skydome (Rogers Centre)
Founded - 1873, oldest professional gridiron team in the world*
Capacity: 52,230


































* The Toronto Argonauts are notable for being the oldest professional (north American) football team in the world, and they are also the oldest professional sports franchise in North America to still retain its original name. The Hamilton Tigers were formed 4 years earlier in 1869, but only became the Hamilton Tiger Cats in 1950 due to the amalgamation of the Hamilton Tigers and the Hamilton Wildcats.









http://www.citynews.ca/itsyourstory/gallery/Contest Sanyo/6_5_2007_11_13_luminato2.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1191/690567317_9063955e7e.jpg?v=0
http://www.cbc.ca/sports/indepth/2005cflpreview/gfx/greycup_050617.jpg 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...tFinalsm.jpg/900px-CentreFieldEastFinalsm.jpg
http://static.zoovy.com/img/helmethead2/W150-H150-Bffffff/cflrep/cfl_rep_toronto.jpg


*University of Toronto Varsity Blues Football, CIS Football*
Varsity Stadium, University of Toronto
Founded: 1877 **
Capacity: 5,000
































** The first documented gridiron football match was a game played at University College, University of Toronto on November 9, 1861. A football club was formed at the university soon afterwards.





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/2825814554_41a3b5edb2.jpg?v=0
http://www.cisport.ca/e/photos/helmet-toronto.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2205/2148681161_ea0dbba9f6.jpg?v=0
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2197/1578584339_354dec0c50.jpg?v=0


*Toronto Raptors, National Basketball Association*
Air Canada Centre
Founded: 1995 ***
Capacity: 19,800

*** Original NBA team, the Toronto Huskies, folded after 1946 season


























http://images.quickblogcast.com/81063-70964/WalterSeatsAirCanadaB.jpg
http://www.personal.psu.edu/scd5029/blogs/SCDIST110H/bosh.bmp
http://www.voyager-lg.com/gallery/8729_30_08_08_11_47_00.jpg


*Toronto Blue Jays, Major League Baseball*
Skydome (Rogers Centre)
Founded: 1977
Capacity: 49,539

*A full house at Skydome to take in Canada's summer time sport*






























http://www-tc.pbs.org/wgbh/buildingbig/wonder/structure/images/sky2_dome_1.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2329/2393110875_06295b5bc8.jpg?v=0
http://www.productwiki.com/upload/images/toronto_blue_jays_cap-400-400.jpg
http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Observer/Pix/pictures/2008/08/30/base460x276.jpg


*Toronto FC, Major League Soccer*
BMO Field
Founded: 2006
Capacity: 20,000































http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3140/2427324429_566ae40d39.jpg
http://www.torontounplugged.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/the-bunker.jpg
http://blog.oregonlive.com/timbers/2007/09/medium_toronto.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/2860035527_917125b2bc.jpg?v=0


*Toronto Maple Leafs, National Hockey League*
Air Canada Centre
Founded: 1917
Capacity: 18,819

















http://www.e-lacrosse.com/2004/nll/t3.jpg
http://fullydevoted.blogspot.com/sundin_all.jpg


*Toronto Marlies, American Hockey League*
Ricoh Coliseum
Founded: 2005
Capacity: 8,140































http://farm1.static.flickr.com/26/58497724_c263232212.jpg
http://houstonsportsteams.com/AHLToronto.png
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/106/305752180_b8e2281329.jpg?v=0
http://rsgc.yourwebdepartment.com/site/royal_st__george_s_college/assets/images/Ricoh.jpg


----------



## LiamG (Jan 17, 2009)

Bangor, Wales, United Kingdom

Farrar Road home to Bangor City FC !!


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

nebunul said:


> My hometown (~100k) - Piatra-Neamt, Romania
> 
> 
> FC Ceahlaul Stadium (17500)
> ...


^^ :cheers:


ColdFire[P.O.D] said:


> Training fields :


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

*Malmö City (not metropolitan area)*


*Malmö FF, Football*
Swedbank Stadium (Malmö New Stadium)
Founded - 1910, only club in the Nordics to ever have played a Champions League/EC final, in 1979
Capacity: 24.000













*IFK Malmö, Football*
Malmö Athletics Stadium
Founded: 1899
Capacity: 27.500













*Malmö Redhawks, Ice Hockey*
Malmö Arena
Founded: 1972
Capacity: 13.800 (hockey) / 16.000 (concerts)













*HK Malmö, Handball*
Baltiska Hallen
Founded: 1927
Capacity: 4.000

(in tennis mode)












*IK Pantern, Ice Hockey*
Isstadion
Founded: 1959
Capacity: 5.800






















*LdB FC Malmö, Women's Football*
Malmö IdrottsPlats
Founded: 1970
Capacity: 7.600













*Limhamn Griffins, American Football*
Ricoh Coliseum
Founded: 1988
Capacity: ~3.000












Many of these (Malmö Athletics Stadium, Swedbank Stadium, Isstadion, Baltiska Hallen etc.) are located in "Stadionområdet" which is one of the largest sports areas in Europe.


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Persija Jakarta*, *Football*










*Nickname *Macan Kemayoran (Kemayoran Tiger)
*Founded *1928 as Voetbalbond Indonesische Jakarta
*Stadium *Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, Jakarta
(capacity:88.000)

The Squad




























The Crowd



















Former Lebak Bulus Stadium (capacity:15000)


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

*Your Countries 4 Biggest Stadiums*

Australia - 
MCG, mebourne, capacity - 100,000










ANZ Stadium (olympic stadium), Sydney, capacity - 83,000










Telstra Dome - Melbourne , capacity- 56,000










Suncorp Stadium - Brisbane, capacity - 52,500


----------



## krishnancv (Jun 19, 2008)

My home town - Chennai, India

Mayor Radhakrishnan Hockey stadium

Host of 1996 and 2005 Champion's trophy and 2007 Asian Hockey championship
Home to Premiere Hockey league team Chennai Veerans










Jawaharlal Nehru Football and Athletics stadium capacity: 40,000
Host of SAF games 1995 and Football World Cup qualifiers.










SDAT Tennis stadium CAPACITY : 6000
Host of ATP Chennai Open










M.A.Chidambaram Cricket stadium
Home to Chennai Super Kings IPL team and Tamil Nadu Ranji team
Capacity: 42,000


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

*Greatest sporting City*

This one should cause lots of arguments. :lol:

What City has the Best sporting infrastructure, culture and history.

Starting with a biased vote from me I recon Melbourne is pretty good.

We have 9 AFL teams, one A league team, a NRL team, a nbl team, etc... 
Host Australian Open, F1 Grand prix, Melbourne cup. Have had Olympics, Commonwelth games, Various world championships.

Large stadiums:

MCG (100,000)
Etihad stadium (56,000)
Princes Park (36,000)
Melbourne Rectangular stadium 2010 (31,000)
Olympic park, etc..

Arenas:

Rod Laver Arena (15,000)
Hisense Arena (12,000)
Lexus Center


----------



## Shuz (Jan 11, 2009)

Melbourne, hands down. No argument to be said.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Melbourne seems to have a ton of fields and tennis courts from when I was looking around on google earth.

LA has a lot of stadiums/arenas

Stadiums:
Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum (93,607)/(115,300-2008 LA Dodgers Game)
Rose Bowl (92,542) 
Dodger Stadium (56,000)
Angel Stadium of Anaheim (45,050) 
Home Depot Center (27,000)

Arenas:
Staples Center (19,000)
The Forum (17,505)
Los Angeles Memorial Sports Arena (16,161)
Pauley Pavilion (12,829)
Galen Center (10,258)


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

mvictory said:


> This one should cause lots of arguments. :lol:


It's been done a few times before... hno:


London goes alright as well.


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

Shuz said:


> Melbourne, hands down. No argument to be said.


Shuz said it all


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably London. For its size Barcelona rules.

Camp Nou.
Montmelo race track.
Sant Jordi
Nou Sarria
Palau Municipal d'Esports de Badalona
Palau Blaugrana
Olympic stadium
All the leftover Olympic facilities like the swimming pools


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

inb4 the lock


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> its the same TV market, and Orange County and Los Angeles are pretty much intertwined. Anaheim is about 30 miles from downtown LA.


yeah, go to Google Earth/maps and you'll see that Orange County, LA County, and the Inland Empire are just one giant city/suburb.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Under construction in London


White Hart Lane Stadium 60,000











Olympic Aquatic Centre 20,000

















Olympic Basketball Arena 12,000



















Olympic Handball Arena 6,000




















Velodrome 6,000












There are also plans for new grounds for West Ham FC in a 50-60,000 stadium.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

The velodrome is nice, the rest are kinda meh.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

The aquatic center is great, imo.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*To recap for LONDON

Stadiums over 20,000:


Wembley Football 90,000




























Twickenham Rugby 82,000












Ascot Horseracing, 80,000 



















Olympic Stadium 80,000



















Emirates Football Stadium 60,000






















New Stamford Bridge Football 42,000 (formerly 100,000)












White Hart Lane Football, 36,000 (formerly 75,000)












Boleyn Ground Football 35,000 (maximum 42,000)












Lords Cricket Ground 32,000 due to increase to 42,000
























The Valley Football, 27,000












Selhurst Park Football, 26,500












O2 Centre Mixed Use, 26,000





















Craven Cottage 25,500, due to be increased to 30,000












Brit Oval Cricket Ground 23,000


















The New Den , 20,146



















Earls Court Arena Mixed Use 20,000



















Stadiums under 20,000

Loftus Road 19,148 
Crystal Palace Athletics Stadium	15,500	
Matchroom Stadium 13,842
Wimbledon Tennis Centre Court 15,000 
Griffin Park	12,763	
Stoop Memorial Ground	12,500	
Croydon Gateway Arena 12,500 
Wimbledon Tennis Number 1 Court	11,500	
Kingsmeadow	6,299	
Glyn Hopkin Stadium	6,000	
Old Deer Park	5,850	
Underhill	5,500
C.P. National Sports Centre	3,500 
Wimbledon Tennis No. 2 Court	3000
New River Stadium	2 000	
Alexandra Palace	1 250 *


Under construction:


White Hart Lane Stadium 60,000
Olympic Aquatic Centre 20,000
Olympic Basketball Arena 12,000
Olympic Handball Arena 6,000
Velodrome 6,000

There are also plans for new grounds for West Ham FC in a 50-60,000 stadium, and a Chelsea one to replace Stamford Bridge that will be 60,000.


Consider the list doubled if you were to count those in the London metro.


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

that olympic basketball stadium looks similar to the water cube. will it have all the lighting on the outside aswell?


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> *To recap for LONDON
> 
> New Stamford Bridge Football 60,000
> 
> ...


*

Current capacity is 42.000. Are they going to expand?*


----------



## SSE (Jul 28, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> well considering iirc the owner of Wasps owns their stadium and just bought the football club, i think they are in High Wcombe for a while. Saracens probably will come back, not sure about Irish, but the point was these places aren't even in the London conurbation, Reading is a large commuter town in its own right with its own sphere of influence.


I meant in terms of them being traditional London teams. You're right, I think the Irish and Wasps will be where they are for awhile but I can definitely see them moving back to London eventually.

Besides, if Anaheim counts as LA...

I'm pretty sure Stamford Bridge is pretty much as big as it can get due to the surrounding area, it will never be anywhere near 60,000.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

yep sorry Ive misread a stat. 42,000 is their capacity, they do have plans to create a new 60,000 seater. Ive edited the post.,


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Ok, lets see two interesting examples:
City of Heraclion (Crete island), population (last census) 137,711
Pancretan Stadium, 26,240 19.04% of population coverage


















City of Larisa, population (last census) 126,074
Panthessalian Stadium, 22,700 18.02% of population coverage


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

the spliff fairy said:


> yep sorry Ive misread a stat. 42,000 is their capacity, they do have plans to create a new 60,000 seater. Ive edited the post.,


 They are in a bit of a dilemma about that because there isn't much room at Stamford Bridge to expand. They may well need to go to another site in order to do so.


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Well, we have plenty of other sports that originated here or are very very popular such as Beach Volleyball, Surfing, *Snowboarding*, BMXing, pretty much all extreme sports. We also host plenty of world championships and the X Games are here every year. its hard to compare cities across the world, since specific regions focus more on different sports.


Snowboarding in Los Angeles? Yeah, and you truck the snow in from Mexico, right? :lol:


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

ReiAyanami said:


> Ok, lets see two interesting examples:
> City of Heraclion (Crete island), population (last census) 137,711
> Pancretan Stadium, 26,240 19.04% of population coverage
> 
> ...


Sinsheim in Germany, population on September 30th, 2007: 
35557 
Rhein Neckar Arena capacity: 
30164 
equals 84,83% of population coverage.

So what??? 
Hoffenheim, the village where the tennant of that stadium The TSG 1899 Hoffenheim comes from has a population of 3263. 
The last Homestadium this club used the Dietmar Hopp Stadion is located within the village of Hoffenheim and has a capacity of 6350:
which gives us a quota of 194,6% of population coverage

If you compare the clubs current stadium in Sinsheim to the village the club is located in, then you get an incredible 924,4% of population coverage. Which means there are nearly ten times as many spectators at sold out matches of the local club than the the number of inhabitants the village itself has.

So what does that leave us with?
Nonsense... these numbers are basically just plain useless.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

^^What have private football arenas to do with those state stadiums that are always open to the public? Nothing. The first are company properties, the later are athletic facilities for the public and available to the community. Comparing the numbers is pointless.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

ReiAyanami said:


> ^^What have private football arenas to do with those state stadiums that are always open to the public? Nothing. The first are company properties, the later are athletic facilities for the public and available to the community. Comparing the numbers is pointless.


Publicly or privatly owned, these stadia will only be filled by spectators when there are more or less comercial events hosted there. The rest of the time their function is nothing but that of a training field.
But just as you say, comparing all those numbers is simply just plain pointless, because they contain no valuble information whatsoever in any case. That's exactly what I meant to show with them. Comparing the capcity of any stadium with the number of inhabitants in the city or village it's located in, doesn't make much sense other than helping to estimate the number of potential visitorscoming to a certain event being held there. It doesn't really make much of any sense to compare cities by the available stadium capacities in a ranking, no matter if they're publicly owned or not.
You won't believe how many villages there are in germany that have publicly owned soccer stadia with a capacity larger than the number of inhabitants. 
In many cases even less than 3 or 4 thousand spectators. 
There are plenty of villages in Germany with small teams that have a stadium where matches can be followed by 3 to 4 thousand spectators, many of villages that have a smaller population than the stadium they have there. I bet you won't find any larger city in the world that has a stadium capacity population coverage of more than 100%. It doesn't make any sense to compare small villages to megacities like London, NY, Paris, Hongkong or Dubai, or with cities like Heraclion or Larisa. There is no really valuable information in comparing these numbers.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

carlspannoosh said:


> They are in a bit of a dilemma about that because there isn't much room at Stamford Bridge to expand. They may well need to go to another site in order to do so.


chelsea village, building over the railway...?


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

bigbossman said:


> well considering iirc the owner of Wasps owns their stadium and just bought the football club, i think they are in High Wcombe for a while. Saracens probably will come back, not sure about Irish, but the point was these places aren't even in the London conurbation, Reading is a large commuter town in its own right with its own sphere of influence.


Okay then. How about a compromise: they are "London" teams playing in non-London stadia. It's not like the city needs those few to boast an impressive array of venues.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

bigbossman said:


> chelsea village, building over the railway...?


I knew at some point in the recent past that Ken Bates who owned the village was reluctant to allow it to be bulldozed. I have just googled it though and actually it does seem that Chelsea do in fact hope to bring capacity up to 55,000 at some point so maybe they have found a way round it.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

Alemanniafan said:


> Sinsheim in Germany, population on September 30th, 2007:
> 35557
> Rhein Neckar Arena capacity:
> 30164
> ...


isn't hoffenheim a suburb of sinsheim?


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

krudmonk said:


> Okay then. How about a compromise: they are "London" teams playing in non-London stadia. It's not like the city needs those few to boast an impressive array of venues.


of course not, I think it's more to do with my prejudice with teams who chase the fans whilst claiming they're something they are not.


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I've kinda got two towns, one for when I'm at home, and another for when I'm at school. All descriptions from Wikipedia.

Home First:
Princeton University Stadium, sometimes called Palmer Stadium after the original stadium on the site, opened in 1998 for the Princeton University football team. The stadium's exterior shell mirrors the layout of Palmer Stadium, and the grandstands are four sided, with a second deck added on all sides except the south. The press box and luxury boxes are located above the west-side upper deck. One of the stadium's structural pillars houses the University's new rock climbing wall, which opened in the fall of 2008. In addition to the stadium itself, the building project included building a track to the immediate south of the venue, which shares the stadium's south end facilities.

















The L. Stockwell Jadwin Gymnasium is a 6,854-seat multi-purpose arena in Princeton, New Jersey. The arena opened in 1969. It is home to the Princeton Tigers basketball team.


























Now, for when I'm at school...the school that was ironically Princeton's opponent (and the victor) in the first ever college football game in 1869, Rutgers University!









This statue commemorating the game, which was played in New Brunswick, sits outside Rutgers Stadiums:









Rutgers Stadium is the on-campus football stadium for the football program at Rutgers University in Piscataway, New Jersey. It is located on the Busch Campus at Rutgers, and overlooks the Raritan River to the South. Rutgers Stadium was opened on September 3, 1994 when the Rutgers Scarlet Knights hosted the Kent State University Golden Flashes. Rutgers Stadium currently seats 52,454 spectators after undergoing an expansion project that was recently completed in 2009.

The stadium is cut into a hillside much like Dodger Stadium, which means if you enter the stadium from any side but the South, anyone with seats in the first level has to walk down to their seats. The student section and entrance are on the south side, and require students to walkhttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=58855591 up to their seats.


























The Barn:
The College Avenue Gymnasium is an athletic facility on the campus of Rutgers University in New Brunswick, New Jersey.

It is the second gymnasium built on the site. The first was built in 1892 on the site of College Field, the former RU football field. The first collegiate game of American football was played on the site on November 6, 1869, with Rutgers beating Princeton University, 6 goals to 4 (roughly 42-28 under today's scoring).

The old gym burned down in 1930, and the replacement went up in 1931. Officially, it is the College Avenue Gymnasium, but it is known to the RU community as "The Barn." Most of the seating is in the form of a balcony on three sides, upstairs from the court level, giving the gym one of the most intimate settings in Eastern college basketball while it was RU's main venue for the sport. Seating capacity has been approximately 3,200 throughout its existence. 
The College Avenue Gym remains the home of RU's wrestling and volleyball teams, the Rutgers University Dance Marathon, as well as gym facilities for students, and there are no plans to replace it.
The current New Jersey State Constitution was written and adopted in a convention held at the College Avenue Gym in 1947.

















Across from the Barn is the site of College Avenue Field, the site of the first college football game. Today it is a parking garage.







\

Back across the river in Piscataway on the Livingston Campus is the Louis Brown Athletic Center, more commonly known as the RAC (for its original name, the Rutgers Athletic Center), is an 8,000-seat multi-purpose arena in Piscataway, New Jersey on Rutgers University's Livingston Campus. The building is shaped like a truncated tent with trapezoidal sides on the north and south ends. It is home to the men's and women's Rutgers Scarlet Knights basketball teams. It was formerly home to the NBA's New Jersey Nets.

The RAC is renowned for being one of the loudest arenas in college basketball when at maximum capacity. The trapezoidal design of the building allows the crowd noise to resonate, creating a deafening environment. The RAC has even been described as being "louder than a 747 at Newark Airport."

ESPN's Jay Bilas has lauded the RAC, saying, "The Scarlet Knights play great there, and the crowd is right on top of you and intimidating."

Former opponents have also extolled the RAC's atmosphere. Former Connecticut Guard Ben Gordon said, “It is very difficult at the RAC. They have a great home crowd. The student body and everybody really comes out to support them. Just the way the gym is shaped, it seems like everybody is on top of you. At times, if you're not focused, you can get lost in the game just by how intense the crowd is."

Former Syracuse forward Hakim Warrick notes that "they (the fans) are definitely some of the best fans on the road that I’ve played against. It’s crazy how much they love their team. The way the gym is made, it’s just made to keep the noise in. It’s loud and crazy down there.”

The Grateful Dead played at the Rutgers Athletic Center on May 15, 1981.

The Newark, NJ based Star Ledger and the Rutgers University newspaper, The Daily Targum have reported that Rutgers Athletic Director Tim Pernetti intends on expanding the Louis Brown Athletic Center to include more practice facilities, more concourse space, and a seating expansion to accommodate 12,500 fans, including club seating and premium restaurants. Pernetti also stated that he wanted to book more concerts at the arena and at nearby Rutgers Stadium.


























AND...That's all for me. Hope you all enjoyed this!


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dinamo is bigger club than Spartak? (I mean with bigger fanbase)


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

lukaszek89 said:


> Dinamo is bigger club than Spartak? (I mean with bigger fanbase)


No, Spartak has biggest fanbase among the all Russian clubs. It was mainly formed in 1990s when this club dominated in Russian championship (since 1992 till 2001 Spartak lose only one championship). hno: However, in 2000s, when other clubs become stronger, Spartak could not stand the competition and never became champion within last 9 seasons. :lol:


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

lukaszek89 said:


> Dinamo is bigger club than Spartak? (I mean with bigger fanbase)


Spartak most titled (21 times champion of Russia) and popular (more than 20 million fans) Russian club. Dinamo supports 4 times less fans, the last championship was in 1976.


----------



## delsa (Dec 1, 2008)

Konig said:


> Spartak most titled (21 times champion of Russia) and popular (more than 20 million fans) Russian club. Dinamo supports 4 times less fans, the last championship was in 1976.


Russian oligarchic power don't loves Spartak club?

no olygarchic business man support the club?


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

It is true Spartak are the biggest club in modern Russia but Dynamo (Kiev) not Moscow are the most reverred and succesful (Russian states new and old) Russian team of all time.

If hypothetically all the former soviet states reunited to form a super league then i am sure the interest and fanbase would return and Dynamo kiev would become a European super team again. Of course it wont happen but that is the feeling i get from the people i met and that is based on living in both Russia and Ukraine working in and around football chatting to former current footballers many fans and even the presidents of clubs and federations and my three teams are Zenit, Shakhtar and Spartak so it is not a biased opinion but a completelty fair one!!!


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

delsa said:


> Russian oligarchic power don't loves Spartak club?
> 
> no olygarchic business man support the club?


why do you think so? Spartak's owner is Leonid Fedun, he is vice-president of LUKOil, Russia's largest oil producer.


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

plasticterminator said:


> If hypothetically all the former soviet states reunited to form a super league then i am sure the interest and fanbase would return and Dynamo kiev would become a European super team again. Of course it wont happen but that is the feeling i get from the people i met and that is based on living in both Russia and Ukraine working in and around football chatting to former current footballers many fans and even the presidents of clubs and federations and my three teams are Zenit, Shakhtar and Spartak so it is not a biased opinion but a completelty fair one!!!


Russian and Ukrainian Cups will be united, most probably  .


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

Konig said:


> I think the ideal stadium for Fedun - it stands at 10-15000 VIP seats. He believes that the VIP will generate 90% of the profits from the tickets, so he is not interested in building a stadium on 60-70000, for poor fans and ultras.
> Spartak -21, Dynamo Kiev - 13, Dynamo Moscow - 11, CSKA Moscow - 10 titles. Who in the subject, knows about winning Dynamo Kiev vs. Little Russian clubs in the Soviet times, he knows about the time of Beria's in Dynamo Moscow.


your statistic is funny  with cumulative titles only for russian clubs (soviet union+ russian league) but not for dynamo kiev. Poor ukrainians thay will stop at 13 titles for ever (I hope!)

Let me to correct you:
Soviet Union: Dynamo Kiev 13; Spartak 12; Dynamo Moscow 11; CSKA 3

or cumulative if you prefer..
Dynamo Kiev 26; Spartak 21


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

alwn said:


> your statistic is funny  with cumulative titles only for russian clubs (soviet union+ russian league) but not for dynamo kiev. Poor ukrainians thay will stop at 13 titles for ever (I hope!)


Of course. Rapid Wien was German champion only once and will never win it again.



alwn said:


> Let me to correct you:
> Soviet Union: Dynamo Kiev 13; Spartak 12; Dynamo Moscow 11; CSKA 3


CSKA won seven Soviet championships (1946, 1947, 1948, 1950, 1951, 1970 and 1991) and three Russian championships (2003, 2005, 2006).



alwn said:


> or cumulative if you prefer..
> Dynamo Kiev 26; Spartak 21


It's nonsence. It's like to add Soviet+Georgian titles for Dynamo Tbilisi, Soviet+Armenian titles for Ararat Yerevan, Soviet+Belarussian titles for Dynamo Minsk, etc.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

alwn said:


> your statistic is funny  with cumulative titles only for russian clubs (soviet union+ russian league) but not for dynamo kiev. Poor ukrainians thay will stop at 13 titles for ever (I hope!)


Because the UN and then FIFA acknowledged that Russia is the sole successor of the USSR. Accordingly, all points and the coefficients of the Soviet team and Soviet championship went to Russia while other states have started their way from zero points.


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Then the most titled club in Germany would look like:^^
Rapid Vienna - 33
Bayern Munich - 22
Dynamo Kiev became the champion of Russia(USSR) only 13 times, after 1991 they do not participate in competitions RFU. And do not compare champion Ukraine, where the first 15 seasons they have not even been competitive, but now only Shakhtyor Donetsk. This is the same, if you compare the titles in English and Scottish Premier Leagues or the German and Austrian Bundesliges.

Did not want to disappoint you, but it will have. Little known abroad is one very important fact about Lobanovsky and Dynamo Kiev. In the Soviet Top League is usually from 16 clubs were 5-6 in Little Russia (Dynamo Kiev, Dnepr, Shakhtyor, Metallist, Chernomorets, Zarya ...).
Then the victory gave 2 points, so Lobanovsky applied very cunning scheme, he had already all the Little Russian clubs lose play in Kiev, but at home they received 1 point for a draw with Dynamo Kiev (scheme "2 + 1"). The same scheme has worked with some clubs, the Caucasus and Central Asia.
But at the same time, Spartak had chopped in the derby against Torpedo, CSKA, Dinamo Moscow, pull points against the Little Russian, Caucasian and Central Asian clubs, who hated all Muscovites because of their metropolitan.
Total each season 30-50% of all matches Dynamo Kiev were negotiable. This fact confirms the biggest Kiev magazine "Football", the editors who hates Spartak and supports Dynamo Kiev, Sergey Rebrov and many other players. About the first 10 titles in Ukraine league altogether ridiculous to say something, surname Surkis - a common name.


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

AlekseyVT said:


> > CSKA won seven Soviet championships (1946, 1947, 1948, 1950, 1951, 1970 and 1991) and three Russian championships (2003, 2005, 2006
> 
> 
> yes, y'r right my mistake
> ...


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

AlekseyVT said:


> Because the UN and then FIFA acknowledged that Russia is the sole successor of the USSR. Accordingly, all points and the coefficients of the Soviet team and Soviet championship went to Russia while other states have started their way from zero points.



this a hard discussion..
It was mainly an administrative decision in order to not let russia to start from zero in the uefa coefficients ranking, a wrong one if you ask me, because it was new league established and it was normal to have a new start
But i have really doubts that the dynamo kiev european results and trophies could be put in the russian records
Regarding the Soviet Championships everybody has left with their own records e.g.: Dynamo Tbilisi or Dynamo Minsk kept their titles, Dynamo Kiev as well


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

Konig said:


> > Then the most titled club in Germany would look like:^^
> > Rapid Vienna - 33
> > Bayern Munich - 22
> > Dynamo Kiev became the champion of Russia(USSR) only 13 times, after 1991 they do not participate in competitions RFU. And do not compare champion Ukraine, where the first 15 seasons they have not even been competitive, but now only Shakhtyor Donetsk. This is the same, if you compare the titles in English and Scottish Premier Leagues or the German and Austrian Bundesliges.
> ...


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

alwn said:


> But I know 2 things:
> 1. at least in the '80 Dynamo Kiev was really strong, the best from soviet union. I watched also spartak when it was easy pulled out by Steaua Bucharest 0-3, 1-2 in a frosen november night in Moscow. I remember only dasaev, passulko, rodionov. But if Spartak then could not be a real challenge for Steaua, Dynamo Kiev it was.


Steaua, however, beated Kyiv in the European Super Cup 1986.

We can compare achievement of the Dynamo Kyiv and Spartak in the European Champion Cup in 1980s. Dynamo Kyiv reached semifinals in 1987. Spartak Moscow reached semifinals in 1991 after beating Napoli with Maradona and Real Madrid in Spain (3-1).



alwn said:


> 2. I remember the rulles from the soviet union league, after 10 draws, no point will be given for any more draw. So this scheme ("2+1") could bring you very fast over the limit of 10 draws. You have to consider that many draws happened also in fair matches.. So sorry, i have some doubts about this "2+1 scheme"


My father, who is fan of Dynamo Moscow, told me about Soviet Championship 1986. The Soviet officials did all for Kyiv victory. Firstly, because there was many players from this club in the Soviet team, they decided to rescheduled many matches of Kyiv club. Secondly, they didn't annuled 1 point of Kyiv club due to 11 draws (they did it for Dynamo Moscow). After World Cup 1986, Dynamo Moscow was leader of championship. But later Dynamo Kyiv started to play rescheduled matches and won it (including match with Shakhar Donetsk). As result, there was unique situation when two leaders played last two matches of championship between together. Moscow was ahead on one point, but after draw in Moscow and victory in Kyiv Ukranians become champions.

http://www.rsssf.com/tabless/su86.html

As you can see, without this disputable victory Spartak Moscow, Dynamo Moscow and Dynamo Kyiv can have 12 titles of the Soviet championship.


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

> Steaua, however, beated Kyiv in the European Super Cup 1986.


yes but it was only 1-0, after a difficult match



> We can compare achievement of the Dynamo Kyiv and Spartak in the European Champion Cup in 1980s. Dynamo Kyiv reached semifinals in 1987. Spartak Moscow reached semifinals in 1991 after beating Napoli with Maradona and Real Madrid in Spain (3-1).


However Dynamo Kiev was a better team in the mid '80 th. Spartak became stronger starting with the '90th when they have reached other 2 semifinals in cup winners cup 1993 and uefa cup in the same period.




> My father, who is fan of Dynamo Moscow, told me about Soviet Championship 1986. The Soviet officials did all for Kyiv victory. Firstly, because there was many players from this club in the Soviet team, they decided to rescheduled many matches of Kyiv club. Secondly, they didn't annuled 1 point of Kyiv club due to 11 draws (they did it for Dynamo Moscow). After World Cup 1986, Dynamo Moscow was leader of championship. But later Dynamo Kyiv started to play rescheduled matches and won it (including match with Shakhar Donetsk). As result, there was unique situation when two leaders played last two matches of championship between together. Moscow was ahead on one point, but after draw in Moscow and victory in Kyiv Ukranians become champions.
> 
> http://www.rsssf.com/tabless/su86.html
> 
> As you can see, without this disputable victory Spartak Moscow, Dynamo Moscow and Dynamo Kyiv can have 12 titles of the Soviet championship.


1. DINAMO KIEV 30 14 11 5 53 33 39
2. + Dinamo Moskva 30 14 11 5 46 26 38

This decision to not annule 1 point for Kiev but to do for Moscow looks strange.. However if we add 1 point for Dynamo both will have 39 p; +20 goal difference. I dont know the next criterium, maybe wins the one with more goals scored? In this case also Kiev would have been the winner 53 against 46If it was a division of goals Moscow with 46:26 (1.77) would have stayed better then Kiev 46:26 (1.60)

I have noticed that daugava riga would have win the promotion without the 2 points deduction..


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

alwn said:


> yes but it was only 1-0, after a difficult match
> 
> However Dynamo Kiev was a better team in the mid '80 th. Spartak became stronger starting with the '90th when they have reached other 2 semifinals in cup winners cup 1993 and uefa cup in the same period.
> 
> ...


In this case should be played Golden match between Dynamo Kyiv and Dynamo Moscow.

But you missed the point. It's not about final tables. I'm talking about the artificial creation of a more comfortable conditions for the Kyiv club in the 1986.

A few years ago when Spartak Moscow played with Dinamo Bucharest in the UEFA Cup, there was published a brief history of Romanian club in the Russian newspaper. I read that in the late 1980s Dinamo was a main competitor of Steaua in the national championship, but Steaua won this duel because it had support of the party elite (of course, you should know it better than me). 

You can say that Steaua played much better in the international competitions. But how this relate to the national championship? The national championship is a separate competition. There were many examples when club won European Cups, but failed in the national championship (like Real Madrid in 1999/2000 or Liverpool in 2004-05).


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

то alwn
Supporters of clubs as a percentage:
Top-10(Early 2009)
1. Spartak Moscow - 16,7
2. Zenit St Petersburg - 14,4
3. CSKA Moscow - 12,7
4. Lokomotiv Moscow - 8,1
5. Dinamo Moscow - 7,7
6. Kuban Krasnodar - 4,4
7. Rubin Kazan - 4,2
8. KS Samara - 4
9. Rostov Rostov-na-Donu - 3,5
10. Amkar Perm - 3,1

There is an average attendance
http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn.htm
As for away games, there Number of Spartak fans are 2-3 times more than Zenit, CSKA, Lokomotiv and Dinamo. Here are some records on the guest games Spartak in Russia:
Yaroslavl - 11000 fans
Lipetsk - 5000
Voronezh - 4500
Nizhniy Novgorod - 3200
St.Petersburg - 15000(against Alania in Golden game(1996), against Zenit max 6000, usually 2100(10% of new capacity) 
Kazan - 7000
Samara - 10000
Saratov - 2800
Volgograd - 1500
Rostov-na-Donu - 8000
Krasnodar - 2600
Sochi - 1100
Perm - 1200
Novosibirsk 1000
Tomsk - 800
Vladivostok - 280

away records of other clubs:
Zenit to Moscow - 14000 fans(against CSKA in Final Cup(2002), usually in Moscow 3000-8000, in Yaroslavl, Kazan, Samara, Rostov 2000-4000)
KS Samara to Moscow - 11000
CSKA to Monaco - 8000(against Liverpool in Supercup(2005), usually in St.Petersburg, Yaroslavl, Kazan, Samara, Rostov 2000-4000)
Lokomotiv to Yaroslavl - 4500
Amkar to Moscow - 3200
Dinamo to Yaroslavl - 3000
Kuban to Novorossiysk - 2000
Rostov to Moscow - 1500
Tom to Novokuznetsk - 1500
Torpedo to Yaroslavl - 1100


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

AlekseyVT said:


> In this case should be played Golden match between Dynamo Kyiv and Dynamo Moscow.
> 
> But you missed the point. It's not about final tables. I'm talking about the artificial creation of a more comfortable conditions for the Kyiv club in the 1986.
> 
> ...


No, i ve got y point and is hard to believe such a fraud.. I'm wonderring what was the official explain for changing the rulles only for one team..

Regarding steaua and dinamo, what to say, they imposed the rulles before 1990. Ok, during the comunism decades other good teams sometimes succeded to broke their domination but only for short time. Craiova won 74, 80, 81, Arges pitesti (my favorite team) 72, 79, UT Arad 4 titles in late '40th when steaua&dinamo were just established and other 2 later- 69, 70; Petrolul Ploiesti - 3 titles last one in 1966; Rapid Bucharest (railway team- similar with Lokomotiv) won the title in 1967..

But for the rest it was really awful, only steaua&dinamo. Indeed, like you red in the newspaper, after 1985 the competition between these 2 clubs became crazy..
Steaua build an amazing team winning European Champions Cup in 1986 against Barcelona in Sevilla. They had also the full support of Valentin Ceausescu, sun of the president Nicolae Ceausescu. But they played a great football it was hard for any other romanian team to compete against them..

On the other hand, dinamo changed the generation from '80-'84 (which reached European Champions Cup semifinal in 1984), broght Mircea Luceascu as coach (today Shakhtar coach) and start to challenge steaua.

Dinamo started also to push with referees and other friendly teams subordonated to their interests. Steaua didnt stay inocent and made the same. So in late '80th, both have 6-7 friendly teams and won everything. I remember in 1988/1989, after a half of the competition the clasification showed:
1. Steaua 17 16 1 0 33p
2. Dinamo 17 16 1 0 33p

Anyway, they killed any kind of competion and steaua even worse, they wanted to remain unbeaten which happened for 106 internal championship matches (almost 3 years).

Another story is related to the Golden boot trophee granted every year by France Football to the best goalscorer from europe. Camataru (44 goals) and Mateut from Dinamo won this trophee by big fraude. Basicly the oponents let them to score even 4-5 goals in a single match )
Steaua tried to push with Piturca and Hagi but they achieved only bronze boot.

To give you a similar example to the story of 1986 SSSR championship, i will relate about what;s happened in the Romanian Cup final 1988, Steaua- Dinamo of course..

At 1-1, in '88 th min steaua scored but the goal was cancelled by the refferee because the offisde position. The whistle came quite late but it was offisde. Steaua players protested and following the sign of Valentin Ceausescu from the official stand they left the field. At the end the final was omologated at the green table with.. 2-1 for steaua, even the goal was not granted )


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

10-Estadio Gigante de Arroyito - Club Rosario Central (Second Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

11-Estadio Nueva España - Deportivo Español (Third Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

12-Estadio Nuevo Gasometro - Club San Lorenzo de Almagro (first division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

13-Estadio Ciudad de La Plata (first division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

14-Estadio Minella - Mar del Plata (Second Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

15-Estadio Bautista Gargantini - Club Independiente Rivadavia (Second Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

16-Estadio Diego Armando Maradona - Club Argentinos Juniors (first division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

17-Estadio Jose de San Martin- Club San Martin de Mendoza (fourth Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

18-Estadio del Bosque - Club Gimnasia y Esgrima de La Plata


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

19-Estadio Crucero del Norte (Third Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

20-Estadio Vicente Lopez - Club Atletico Platense (Third Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

21-Estadio de Chaco For Ever (Fifth Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

22-Estadio Ciudad de Bell Ville (fourth Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

23-Estadio Jose Fierro - Club Atletico Tucuman (Second Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

24-Estadio Raúl Conti -Club Guillermo Brown de Madryn (Third Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

25-Estadio Padre Grella - Club Atlético Patronato de Parana (Third Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

26-Estadio Fragata Sarmiento - Club Almirante Brown (Second Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

27-Estadio de Ruca Quimey - Club Alianza de Cutral-Co (Fifth Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

28-Estadio Gigante de Alberdi - Club Belgrano de Córdoba (Second Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Next.................


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

51-Estadio Olimpico Chateau Carreras - Under Construction - remodeling


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

52-Estadio El Coliseo de Lincoln (Fifth Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

53-Estadio El Gigante del Norte - Club Gimnasia y Tiro de Salta (Third Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

54-Estadio del Bicentenario de San Fernando del Valle de Catamarca (Fifth Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

55-Estadio El Cilindro - Racing Club de Avellaneda


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

56--Estadio José Amalfitani - Club Vélez Sarsfield


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

57-Estadio In Memorial Juan Gilberto Funes - San Luis ( Fourth Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

58-Estadio Tomás Adolfo Ducó - Club Huracan


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

59-Estadio Libertadores de America - Club Independiente de Avellaneda
Under Construction


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

60-Estadio Padre MarteArena - Salta (Second Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

61--Estadio Templo Funebrero - Club Chacarita Juniors (Second Division)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

62-Estadio del Bicentenario de San Juan 
Under construction


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

63-Estadio Olimpico del CEF - La Plata


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

64-Estadio de Colon


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

was all this necessary? some of these stadiums would be smaller than high school football and Soccer fields in LA and the rest of the US.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

All of Perth's main Stadium's are pretty rubbish.
After years of talking they are finally all being or going to be renovated or replaced.


West Coast Eagles and the Fremantle Dockers of the Australian Football League









play at *Patersons Stadium* (Subiaco Oval) which seat 43 500 (far too small these days)

























To be replaced by something along the lines of these concept design which will seat 60 / 70 000.

















The Western Force of Super Rugby (Rugby Union), Perth Glory of the A-League (Soccer) and potentially the WA Reds of an expanded NRL (Rugby League). 









play out of *NIB Stadium* (Perth Oval) which seats 18 500 but is to be significantly redeveloped into a 25 000 seat stadium similar to the Gold Coast's Skilled Park.
































2013

















The Perth Wildcats of the National Basketball League









play their games at *Challenge Stadium* which is the home of Western Australian Institute of sport, the facilities baskeball stadium seats 4500. The Wildcats played here from '87 to '89 and returned in 2002 when their Central Business District home was closed. They will move back to the CBD with the completion of the 14 200 (Beasketball) seat Perth Arena.
























2012
























1990-2002 (8500 seat Perth Entertainment Centre which opened in 1974 and closed in 2002)










The Western Australian Cricket Association and their representative team the Western Warriors









play at the association owned WACA Ground which currently seats 19 000 (used to seat up to 35 000 during the 90's). The Ground is to continue it's redevelopment with a new northern stand and appartment towers while keeping the newer scaled back capcity. Larger fixtures may possibly be played at the new 60 / 70 000 seat Perth Stadium.

























future

































The Perth Heat of the Australian Baseball League









play out of their association owned 4000 capacity Baseball Park in the Suburbs.


----------



## wangjiwei (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ I am a big fan of the Berlin stadium, but I believe the blue track is jarring, and does not go with the rest of the stadium. The roof is incredible though. 
cheap wedding party dresses


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Bicentenario Stadium


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Bicentenario Stadium (2)


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Bicentenario Stadium (3)
















































-----------


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Seoul , Jamsil Olympic Stadium , 70,000*


----------



## EYE-IN-THE-SKY (Jul 15, 2013)

Stadionul Dan Paltinisanu | EYE IN THE SKY on Facebook

Sponsored by MANOLLY


----------



## EYE-IN-THE-SKY (Jul 15, 2013)

Stadionul Dan Paltinisanu, Timisoara









Stadionul Dan Paltinisanu | EYE IN THE SKY on Facebook

Sponsored by TRACTARI AUTO


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Istanbul
(click to enlarge)



Turkey


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

União Desportiva de Leiria 1966 - actually they play in the 2nd league B serie, after a bankruptcy 

old stadium









new stadium (used for Euro 2004) 25.000 seats


----------

